# FET Feb/Mar - cycle buddies



## gerbera77

evening
Just wondered if anyone else is planning a FET in February? 
X


----------



## teammonkey

Hi, 
Yes having FET transfer in Feb! Starting tablets when my cycle starts in the next week. 
When do you start? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Lau76

Yes I am.. excited and nervous. Want this to work so much


----------



## pheeny

Hi we're having another shot in Feb too, had our nurse consent last week can't wait to get started!


----------



## gerbera77

Hi guys
Due to start a natural FET around the 4th - if period on time...!


----------



## gerbera77

Hi pheeny-we both cycled in December....lots of luck!


----------



## pheeny

Hi Gerbera, good luck too, are you doing anything differently this time? 
I was lucky to be chosen for a trial for a type of scratch so hoping that'll make the difference.
Anything else anyone is trying to increase chances?  I've decided not to do acupuncture this time, mainly because of funds


----------



## The_Lau76

I used acupuncture or my fresh cycle in 2013 and was successful so for that reason alone I am doing the same this time. Not doing anything else... open to suggestions though


----------



## teammonkey

I'm doing acupuncture, like The_Lau76 said worked for us in 2014, so doing everything the same!
Relax, I know easier said than done! And if you're not I honestly think I positive mind helps the zita west meditation I did daily and kept me positive x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerbera77

Hi - will be doing acupuncture again, less this time as only have my first appointment this week.  Just cut back on caffeine and not drinking - the usual things! Taking a conception vitamin....

Team monkey I agree about the zita west relaxation, although probably didn't do that one enough!

When do you all start? Natural or medicated?


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies. We have just started downregging for Medicated FET which is scheduled approx for the wc 20/02/17 although that could change. 

We are currently on our 2nd out of 4 frozen embryos from our 2nd NHS funded cycle.  We've had two chemicals and 2 bfns so far. Was also diagnosed with haemochromatosis in 2015 after our first cycle. Have been treated for this and it is under control.  

A little disconcerted about our number of failures But hoping this is our time x


----------



## Joanna555

Hi everyone, 

It's so nice to meet others going through the FET cycle! I am waiting for my period (aaaaany day now, though I've been saying that for a week so I hope it happens soon!) and we are intending to begin a natural FET cycle. I am told that they'll scan me on day 8 and hopefully there won't be any drugs at all. I did not do very well on the IVF meds so crossing everything that we can go the natural route  

Katy_81, hang on in there. I too have had lots of BFNs and I know how you feel but I think that, when you persevere, it's very likely to happen, and if lo and behold it doesn't, then my baby was supposed to come to me in a different way. 

Baby dust to us all!


----------



## HoneyBoo1

Hi ladies,

I am also having medicated FET in February ( possibly in the beginning of March). Hysteroscopy is booked this Friday, all my meds have arrived. Waiting for AF to turn up in a couple of weeks and off we go! 

Joanna555 how exciting! I wanted to have natural FET too, but my clinic prefers medicated. Good luck  

Katy_81 it is soo hard, I was heartbroken after I had chemical p back in July '16. Fingers crossed for you and try to stay positive  

Baby dust to all x


----------



## teammonkey

Hi everyone,
Had my final masters exam today, god I'm glad that's over so I can now focus on this! 

Gerbera77 I start on day 1 of this cycle which will be Thursday or Friday I reckon! I'm medicated, just hoping I'm ok on meds, was last time..  but last time was down reg and stimms, but this time just tablets? 

Katy fx this is the lucky one, must be so hard having not been successful before, big hugs xx
Joanna in the same boat on waiting now, hope mines isn't late! 

Are any of you making any diet changes? As it's different this time being a FET? Completely obsessed last time but trying not to this time!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks ladies for the warm welcome   xx

Team monkey - I'm not making any huge diet changes. I've cut out alcohol and caffeine and just trying to eat sensible meals. My OH is the chef of the household and he is currently on a diet so he's making lots of nutritious meals - lucky me!  Congratulations on finishing your masters. What was it in? 

Joanna and HoneyBoo1 - it's so frustrating waiting for AF. My last cycle (straight after last FET) was 38 days! I'm usually a 32 day cycler. Here's an AF dance for you both     

2 buserelin injections done now! AF should arrive in 10 days or so then onto oestrogen tablets. Not feeling any side effects yet and hope it stays that way! x


----------



## teammonkey

Katy the worst side affect for me was the weight gain from the progesterone! Praying it's not as bad this time, as was a killer to shift haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoneyBoo1

Good morning ladies,

Teammonkey, same as Katy_81 mentioned no alcohol and no caffeine. I was lurking on google and I have found what other ladies do's and dont's as I have copied below:

Do's:

- POSITIVE ATTITUDE
- Remain calm & stress free. This will give less contractions to your uterus & hence enhance the chances of implantation by not expelling the embryos out. This is a key to the success.
- I let my body recover from all the trauma from last failed ivf cycle for about 6 months.
- Eat walnuts at least during first 6-8 days of transfer.
- Start eating pineapple core before going for ET. I finished 3 pineapples in 5 days & then don't eat it at all.
- Start prenatal & folic acid at least 3 months before the transfer.
- Stay hydrated. Drink plenty of fluids,
- Have enough sleep
- Regular moderate exercise until 2 weeks before the transfer
- Eat lots of protein. I used to eat 2 eggs for breakfast during first 6 days after the transfer
- Eat lots of berries & other fruits everyday. This will provide you anti-oxidents & fibers.
- I was on 100% bed rest for first 6 days & that included no shower. After that, I started moving only when necessary.

Don'ts:

- No cold water
- No hot water. Drink only room temperature water
- No dairy at all. I stopped everything since 2 weeks before the transfer. This was my acupuncture lady's recommendation. She mentioned that we need alkaline environment in uterus & milk will create mucus.
- No caffeine & sugar since 2 weeks before pregnancy
- No hot baths & long showers
- No soy, cabbage & cauliflower
- No standing for more than 10 minutes throughout 2ww
- No bending, twisting & weight lifting
- No perfumes (I know it sounds grouse !!)

I hope this helps x

Honey x


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning everyone, 

I am still playing the waiting game waiting for my period and getting tired of saying 'any day now'  Thank you, Katy 81, for the period dance, it sadly hasn't worked yet but it definitely made me enjoy a good chuckle! Awww, it's nice to have support from people who truly understand! Honeyboo1, I hope you've been luckier than me!  

Honeyboo1, my clinic also prefers medicated FETs but I pushed back, asking what benefits the meds would provide over the natural cycle in my case (turns out, there aren't any in my particular case unless my body stops doing what it normally does in a cycle) and requested that the specialist have a look at my case/ history etc. They came back to me to say that the specialist is happy for me to have a natural cycle. I think clinics sometimes want the medicated one because it makes it easier for them in terms of timing and scheduling but if anyone would rather have natural, do ask questions. Hope the meds are treating you well, or at least not causing any major trouble! 

Katy81, I  hope the side effects continue to stay at bay! I didn't do well on the buserelin (headaches and migraines galore) which is why I was keen to avoid it. 

Teammonkey, a big congrats on finishing your master, it's so tough to focus on such a stressful life event while having lots of things to juggle on the side (as many of us do!). 

As for life changes in preparation for FET, I go to reflexology (which I find much more relaxing than accupuncture- I tried this with my IUI and it sadly didn't do anything for me and I didn't enjoy it either) on a weekly basis, take pre-conception vitamins and flaxseed oil (I am veggie so that's why I use this, but if you eat fish, you can take fish oil) - my clinic is fine with me taking it and it's supposed to help. There are so many things that are recommended and I honestly did every single one with my IVF fresh transfer and it didn't work in the end, so I am now convinced that the single most important thing I can do this time round is try to stay calm and relaxed (I know, easier said than done!). A high protein diet is supposed to help and some doctors even say that you should eat a no carb diet because this reduces bloating, in turn increasing implantation odds. Gentle walks are also supposed to be good post-transfer as it bring blood to the uterus. I think taking a reasonable approach is best, doing what feels right rather than stressing that you're not ticking all the boxes of things you should be doing and in turn becoming stressed  

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## teammonkey

Hi Ladies,

Honeyboo interesting post with the do's and don't, Zita West's IVF book is very pro dairy, and I had 2 pints a day during my fresh cycle which was successful, so I am not convinced on the no dairy thing myself, same with the carbs thing, but I know for some people who have certain fertility issues dairy could be a problem from what I have heard.  The bed rest, was that clinics orders as I was told to not lift heavy items, rest after for the afternoon, watch a funny film, but was back at work Monday, I have heard you need to keep the blood circulating so moving around is good? Funny how there is so much conflicting info out there! Have you read the Q&A section on the genesis research trust site, he does make some interesting points, he states there is no serious good evidence that, in healthy people. drinking in moderation makes any difference to the outcome of IVF. I am not drinking nor did I during my first cycle, but this made me think would it make a difference if I had a glass of wine? I doubt it! I honestly think being relaxed is vital, and then obviously the quality of the embryo, and your lining which I think can be impacted by health, I know pomegranate is brilliant for thickening the lining, so I am trying to eat that and lots of nutritious foods, high in protein!

Joanna thank you! Feel good thats its done with! I agree with what you are saying, being relaxed and calm is so important, and not obsessing over all the does and donts, I think it gets us all stressed out. I definitely didnt abide by the no carb thing last time, and that worked out ok for me, so I would enjoy the carbs   It's funny with all these things, my clinic just said take folic acid, nothing else, so i'm not sure how important it is. I am taking selenium, coq10, vit e,c,d, pregnacare, so I am obviously airing on the side of caution haha xx


----------



## HoneyBoo1

Good afternoon ladies,

Teammonkey, quite right,there are so many different opinions. The lady who posted these tips had a successful cycle. I personally don't know what to do anymore. Just trying to stay calm and positive.
On my last fresh cycle I had an acupuncture and ate lots of pineapple core. Unfortunately, it didn't work for me   
Interesting Q&A on genesis trust site, I will have a proper read later on.

Joanna555 is your AF arrived? 

I was supposed to be having Hysteroscopy tomorrow, clinic phoned me yesterday saying that they can't do it because doctor is on annual leave. This means I have to wait until next AF and my transfer will be in the end of March instead of February. Sorry about my rant..Gutted

Baby dust to all of us,

Honey x


----------



## Katy_81

Aww Honeyboo1 that's so frustrating!   The same thing happened to me in September but for a different reason. The clinic closed for a week and it clashed with my transfer so I had to wait a month. I didn't know in advance and had really psyched myself up so I know how you must be feeling. Just find something to focus on for the next month, it will be here before you know it. X

Well good news today I passed my first grading at Tae Kwondo!    Really enjoying it. Just obviously mindful that I'm going to have to stop near to transfer.  It's not as rough as you would think though, it's mainly learning patterns and techniques so I'm going to keep going for now. And it helps me maintain my fitness.  

And 4 buserelin done now! Tonight's one was pretty amusing as had to do it whilst sat in my car before Tae Kwondo.    Was so worried someone was going to see me. Goodness knows what they would have thought! Had visions of myself explaining to the police that I was actually administering IVF drugs not the dodgy kind! 

On the topic of do and don'ts for IVF the only thing I have done is cut out caffeine and alcohol, take folic acid, eat sensibly and try to relax.  My clinic reckon there's nothing you can do other than look after your health and stay relaxed.  Don't know if that's true or not.  I also take vitamin D for other medical reasons and omega 3 which does wonders for my skin and also regulated my menstrual cycles. I don't take this to aid IVF though. I remember reading so much on the net during my first cycle about what to do and what not to do and it seriously stressed me out so I'll just be keeping it simple. Xx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi everyone,
Honeyboo that's rubbish news about your Hysteroscopy! I cannot believe they've let you know that so late, how annoying for you! Is that nhs by any chance? Big hugs xx oh and I did the pineapple core thing too! Disgusting! Worked for me, but lets be honest I doubt it made a difference! I honestly think eating very healthily with a balance of good nutrients, is the best thing, stressing about can I eat this or do this can't be good for us..

So I'm joining you ladies with the late AF  last month I had a 30 day cycle, this month I'm waiting, end of day 31 and not feeling like she's on route! Typical!

Got an email from my acupuncturist who saw me last time, she can fit me in for a few sessions, plus before and after transfer, I am so happy! Always felt so relaxed with it that I felt it did help me as I get super stressy!

Hope everyone's had a good day and a few AF have arrived! X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning ladies, 

I am *still* waiting for AF, I cannot believe it's not here yet! I usually have a 28-30 day cycle but it's now been about 34 days and nothing! I feel pretty rubbish though and have for several days now, very lethargic and tired in the way that I would feel in the first couple of days of my period. Had to abandon going to the gym as I just feel like I'm not up for it, so frustrating. I will stop ranting now ... 

Honeyboo, I am so sorry to hear about your dr's office. That is so awful and inconsiderate! I don't think doctors understand just how much energy we put into the fertility treatments and how emotionally invested we become! I don't know about you, but for me to cut out coffee and white wine, I have to be really committed, lol ;-) I too would be so disappointed and frankly furious, so sorry that you're having to postpone. Looking at the glass half full, it will happen eventually and who knows, maybe this is the universe's way of telling you it will go better in a month's time (if you believe in that sort of thing!). 

Teammonkey, I feel your pain! I am not sure it's a nice club to join, but welcome to the 'overdue AF' club  

Katy_81, well done for still going to Tae Kwondo even with the meds. I don't know what your clinic says about this but mine told me to be careful at the gym not to do anything too strenuous that makes you sweat, because apparently when you sweat, you also sweat out some of the meds so effectively your dosage is reduced. I am sure if you're just doing gentle exercises it's absolutely fine, but otherwise perhaps check with your clinic? 

I am so glad it's the weekend, TGIF indeed! I plan on taking it easy and maybe watching some bad-for-you TV! Hope you have a great weekend. xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Joanna how frustrating for you! I was ranting to my mum about AF as booked a few days off around when I am due ET so I don't have to make excuses at work & can chill so was stressing the dates wouldn't work, but a few minutes ago she arrived! So I am starting drugs tomorrow! It's very real again!
Don't blame you abandoning the gym, I'm a big gym goer but I've been missing quite a few sessions lately. Plan to go tomorrow unless these new drugs I start leave me feeling ill! For those doing a freshcycle you need to be very careful not to twist an ovary it's very common due to their size. And they say too much exercise can direct blood flow away from uterus to the heart. I'll be taking it easy after this weekend I think. Annoying as I love an intense workout lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pheeny

Honey boo gutted for you, so frustrating when it's out of your control.  Yay teammonkey I bet you're excited to get started, and well done Katy I think I need a hobby to focus on something else!
Joanna I can join your AF frustrations, I'm day 2 and its seems like it's stopping, had baseline today and still far too thick 8mm -, have another scan on Monday, which also coincides with my first day back at work 😬 (feels like this whole cycle is against us this time).  So worried that it's going to be cancelled and so angry at my body.


----------



## Joanna555

Hi ladies, I am still in AF wait mode, grrr. Could barely get out of bed this morning after sleeping for 10 hours, feel shattered, and -TMI warming- started getting this clear discharge today (I thought that maybe it was AF but nope). I stupidly googled my symptoms and there's loads of info that says to test for pregnancy but I feel like it's stupid to do this; our fresh ET was in November and I have had two regular periods since (and negative tests). I suppose I just need to wait some more (and try to get moving off the sofa though I don't feel like it!). 

Hope everyone is doing better, have a great weekend. xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi joanna - what day of your cycle are you on now? IVF can really mess your body up after a cycle.  With all of my cycles my AF was messed up afterwards. The longest was 41 days after my fresh cycle in May. It was 38 days after my frozen cycle in Nov.  I'm usually a 32 day cycler.  I hope it arrives for you soon. X

Pheeny - just wondering what stage you are at? Are you waiting for AF or has it arrived already?  I don't have a baseline scan for 14 days after day 1 of AF but I know every clinic is different. X

teammonkey - Yay for AF arriving!    So will you be able to swap your days off at work? My work are quite flexible which is great. I just need to let them know a week or so in advance. What drugs are you starting on today? X

Afm woke up feeling a bit poopy today. Feeling quite fatigued which doesn't make sense as I slept for England. Can only blame the buserelin.  So taking it easy today. Not that I'd want to venture out anyway. It's cold and miserable!


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies, 
Hope you are all have a nice weekend.

Pheeny as hard as it is, try to not get upset at yourself, it's sadly Mother Nature which we have no blooming control over, you're doing all you can, fx things start going better for you!

Joanna how annoying, I'm sure the stress of waiting makes it late, so flipping annoying! Are you having any acupuncture? I felt that helped me last time with regulating & stress. Starting again soon.

Thanks Katy, really glad to be starting but feeling so bloody emotional on these drugs it's like pregnancy all over again, I've gone from almost crying with sadness to happiness in minutes tonight, and the sickness feeling is horrid! So much worse than my full cycle! Oh and feeling fatigued too! Which is weird as I'm one of those people who is never tired! Even during pregnancy my dh laughed how everyone said I'd sleep all the time and was still awake until midnight 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pheeny

Katy my protocol I have a scan between day 1-5 then start the estradiol when lining thin enough, I'm not downregging, I don't know why I'm not anyone else not downregging or how they decide if you need to?


----------



## teammonkey

Pheeny I wondered this too, no down reg for me, I wondered why? Read my paperwork this morning, it says they often don't downreg those who responded badly on a previous cycle, but I didn't, so no idea why! Be interested to know x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pheeny

teammonkey are you on estradiol too? can you start without a scan?


----------



## LJH80

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining? I am due to have my FET on the 23rd Feb. This will be my 2nd FET and 6th ivf attempt in total (4 fresh ivfs - only got Frosties on 4th cycle)


----------



## Katy_81

Pheeny - I think every clinic is different. Our clinic has everyone downreg unless they responded poorly to previous medicated cycle.  Once AF arrives I start oestrogen tablets for about 14 days then baseline scan at this point and FET the week after.  I'm on higher oestrogen this time as my lining took longer to thicken on last cycle. x

LJH80 - hi there and welcome. I should be having my FET around the same time so our cycles may synch    Are you doing your FET in Spain? (just read your signature)  I am on my 5th attempt so I understand how it must feel to go through a number of failed cycles. Great that you had some frosties though from your last fresh cycle and I hope this cycle is the one x


----------



## LJH80

Hi Katy, yes I'm at IVFSpain clinic in Alicante, I had 2 Nhs cycles then had to self fund so decided to go abroad. 

I'm just coming to the end of my mock cycle and start my prep for FET on the 4th Feb.

Good luck for to you on your 5th cycle, let's hope this is the one for both of us


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies, 
Pheeny I'm on progynova 3 2mg tablets a day. I started without a scan, I have a scan on day 12 to check lining is thick enough then transfer around day 21? Is your plan similar?

Welcome LJH80 good luck on your 6th cycle, I've got my fx for you that's it's the lucky one!

I've started trying to eat very fertility friendly now I'm on my cycle, lots of avocados, made a zita west breakfast with fruit and chia seeds, helps me feel I'm doing something to try help my chances. Don't know if it does help but I feel better doing it! Feel less sick on meds today, but the hormones, fml I can't cope I'm a so up & down my poor dh  how is everyone managing on their meds?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerbera77

Evening all - so sorry but haven't had chance to read back on thread - hope everyone is doing well?  

Due to start our cycle if AF arrives on Saturday! 

Fingers crossed this is a lucky cycle for us all xx


----------



## MoM11

Hi
Is anyone doing a medicated FET starting downreg on around day 21? Or 1 week after positive ovulation test?
I'm about to start with nasal spray, probably on the 3 Feb. Haven't had my exact plan yet but think FET will be early March. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies, can I please join you? 

I will  down reg in a few weeks and all being well, transfer will be in March. 

Hi team monkey!!! What are the chances?   

has anyone given themselves prostap before? I didn't last time but my clinic isn't near by so logistically would be easier if I did. X


----------



## LJH80

I'm medicated, I start progynova and predisone on the 4th Feb, ultrasound on the 14th and then start progesterone on 17th for transfer on the 23rd. After transfer I'll also add in Clexane and Lubion 

Shiny - what is prostap? My husband did decapeptyl for me, it's meant to be done by a nurse but they were charging £75 at a local clinic (mine is in Spain) so we did it ourselves, it's intramuscular in the butt...was so easy we have done it twice at home now and saved £150 - Dr google is good for things like this 😂


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi there

It's the downreg injection - so goes in thigh/bum as intramuscular. Sounds like the same thing as you but different name! That's good to know - thanks! 

You're so close to starting! Exciting.


----------



## LJH80

We watched some YouTube videos and they seemed to suggest bum was less painful. I didn't feel a thing


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Good old YouTube! I remember it being sore last time but the nurse made a meal of it!!


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies, 
Shiny Happy Girl! Ahh what are the chances? Fx we are each other's lucky charm! How are you? I don't know what prostap is that would be a no! Haha

LJH80 similar timeline to me, I'm only having the progynova and progesterone later. 

Had a tough day yesterday, my lo was poorly, up in the night being sick over and over again. So we're off today having lots of cuddles which is lovely! Called the clinic today, have my scan on lining on 8th Feb transfer week after hopefully!! Just trying to schedule acupuncture for before and after transfer and maybe 1 session before that, if time allows.  Still feeling sick on my meds, but it's manageable! Hope everyone else is doing well? X




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Team monkey - I am good thanks! just trying to get my head into all this again 🙈 

Definitely hope we are each other's good luck charms. 

Sounds like you're having a rough time - and lo being sick is not good 😩. Better now than in a couple of weeks I guess. X


----------



## pheeny

So after a stressful start (booked cover didn't turn up at work) scan went well and I'm on my first injection tonight, start tablets tomorrow 😊  Team monkey I'll be scanned the day after you so should have transfer similar time, my little girls been sick the  last week so I know how you feeling.  I've still got a cold and a bit freaked out about injecting tonight and starting a coughing fit 😬


----------



## teammonkey

Pheeny hope first injection went ok? What tablets are you taking? Ooh yay 2 WW buddies  it's crap when the little ones are poorly, he's never been that sick so was awful. Glad he's over the worse of it! Hope your cold eases soon! X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning everyone, 

Sorry for going quiet but I myself was getting tired of me saying that AF hasn't arrived yet, then I started spotting on Sunday morning (hooray) and I did a little happy dance   , but then by the afternoon I got some terrible news that my uncle has passed away and then I started stressing, then AF arrived Monday (hooray again, but a less enthusiastic one) and I was getting incredibly stressed trying to figure out if I can travel for the funeral. After much toing and froing (and some tears), I decided all this stress is not good for me, I have so much going on at work at the moment, then treatment, and I think travelling would have tipped me over the edge so made the difficult decision not to go in the end. It's terrible and I feel bad but I think I would have had to postpone the FET if I had. 

I am now trying to calm my body and mind, and enter as much of a zen-like state as I can. My first scan is scheduled a week from today (day 9) to see how the lining is shaping up. Fingers crossed that everything will look good and we will be able to continue without meds as planned. 

Hope everyone is doing well, welcome to the new people and a big hug to the 'original' thread girls.   xxx


----------



## pheeny

Hi team monkey injection went fine - had to suck on some sweets to keep the cough away and managed to cause some bleeding so hopefully better tonight.  Is everyone injecting in belly? I asked the nurse if I could swap to my much juicier thighs 😉 But she wasn't sure, feels like I hit the muscle each time......  
team monkey I'm on estradiol too.

Sorry to hear about your uncle Joanna, hope you have some support around you, but glad af has finally arrived


----------



## Joanna555

Hi Pheeny, thank you for your kind words. You can definitely switch to your thighs, I did all my IVF injections in my thighs since I could not stand the thought of needles in my stomach, and previously during my medicated IUIs also in the thigh, all the nurses said it would be fine. Just be careful not to hit a vein in the thigh, I mapped mind out with a marker so I could inject between them (it's painful but not harmful if you hit one). If it hurts really badly, try numbing the area with something from the freezer (like frozen peas), works a treat! Xxx


----------



## Delaroche

Hi ladies can I join? After two failed fresh DE cycles in 2016 we are doing a medicated DE FET in March. The last cycle (November) gave us three top blasts to freeze.
This time Neupogen will be added to my protocol. I will start early Februari with Provera or Cycloprogynova to prompt a cycle. After AF has arrived I will start Estradiol and I will fly out to Cyrpus approx. March 16th for FET. I'll have the additional Neupogen application at the clinic. 
Good luck everyone   
Delaroche


----------



## Katy_81

Joanna - very sorry to hear about your uncle. xx I think you've made the right decision though. You need to be as stress-free as possible at the moment. And Horaay for AF  x

Pheeny - I'm rotating between belly and thighs. My clinic said both these areas were fine to use. Good news on your scan. What date are you looking at for ET? x

Delaroche - welcome to the group  wishing you the best of luck for your cycle x

Teammonkey - I hope your lo is feeling better now? I have been wondering about acupuncture and whether I should give it a go. Does it hurt? x

Started the dreaded hot flushes on Monday night. Went to bed and woke up absolutely drenched <yuck> Still no headaches though which I'm thankful for. Just waiting for AF now which is due sometime this weekend (I hope!) xx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi everyone, 
Joanna so sorry to hear about your uncle, I can totally understand your decision though. During ivf you have to be selfish & do what's best for you, no regrets. I'm sure he would understand xx

Pheeny I did inject in my belly, after a few goes was second nature. Only got tough towards the end when I was running out of space which wasn't sore. 
Welcome delaroche, and good luck!

Hi Katy, he is still not his usual happy self but better than he was yesterday thanks for asking!  Acupuncture doesn't hurt from my experience, and it really chills me out which I think is needed with ivf. I'd recommend going for a zita west affiliated one, they give you some zita meditation stuff too which helped me. I hope your hot flushes pass, I've had a few of those lately! Definitely preferable to headaches! Fx AF is on time!

Had my temporary crown fitted today, not pleasant but at least I'm half way there! Just hoping the permanent one is fitted before I have my transfer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teammonkey

Hi everyone, 
Joanna so sorry to hear about your uncle, I can totally understand your decision though. During ivf you have to be selfish & do what's best for you, no regrets. I'm sure he would understand xx

Pheeny I did inject in my belly, after a few goes was second nature. Only got tough towards the end when I was running out of space which wasn't sore. 
Welcome delaroche, and good luck!

Hi Katy, he is still not his usual happy self but better than he was yesterday thanks for asking!  Acupuncture doesn't hurt from my experience, and it really chills me out which I think is needed with ivf. I'd recommend going for a zita west affiliated one, they give you some zita meditation stuff too which helped me. I hope your hot flushes pass, I've had a few of those lately! Definitely preferable to headaches! Fx AF is on time!

Had my temporary crown fitted today, not pleasant but at least I'm half way there! Just hoping the permanent one is fitted before I have my transfer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teammonkey

Hi everyone, 
Joanna so sorry to hear about your uncle, I can totally understand your decision though. During ivf you have to be selfish & do what's best for you, no regrets. I'm sure he would understand xx

Pheeny I did inject in my belly, after a few goes was second nature. Only got tough towards the end when I was running out of space which wasn't sore. 
Welcome delaroche, and good luck!

Hi Katy, he is still not his usual happy self but better than he was yesterday thanks for asking!  Acupuncture doesn't hurt from my experience, and it really chills me out which I think is needed with ivf. I'd recommend going for a zita west affiliated one, they give you some zita meditation stuff too which helped me. I hope your hot flushes pass, I've had a few of those lately! Definitely preferable to headaches! Fx AF is on time!

Had my temporary crown fitted today, not pleasant but at least I'm half way there! Just hoping the permanent one is fitted before I have my transfer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jen01

Hi ladies can I join please. Planning a FET cycle in March after a miscarriage in November from DE IVF. 4th miscarriage in total as I lost 3 babies from my own eggs. Doctors reckoned DE was the answer so waiting for our miracle 😔.

Prostap injection on Monday and then the waiting game begins.

Baby dust to us all xxx here's hoping 2017 is our year x


----------



## gerbera77

Evening all

Welcome Jen - lots of luck to you this cycle.... x
Joanna-sorry to hear about your uncle x
Teammonkey and pheeny-how are the injections going? They sound painful!
Katy-hope af arrives on time and you can get started!

Hope everyone else is coping on this journey...

Arm-waiting doe af to arrive this weekend to get started....seems a bit surreal at the moment...enjoying not being on the rollercoaster for another couple of days!!

Baby dust to all    xxx


----------



## jenstuttz

hey everyone - 

hope its ok to jump in here, i finally have my treatment cycle information, I'm on the antagonistic cycle i think they called it which i haven't heard of previously, have to take the pill for 3 weeks then hopefully have a withdrawal bleed before starting the injections on 15/03 which is also my birthday... hoping this is a good sign!

due egg collection wc 26/03 and then transfer so hope I'm not too far behind everyone on this thread to join. 

First IVF cycle and excited but scared at the same time. 

Really hope this works for us all, and sending everyone lots of luck for their cycles

x


----------



## teammonkey

Jen welcome! So sorry to hear about your losses, you poor thing. A close friend of mine had 4 now she is due in May with her miracle baby! I hope this is your time too xx

Gerbera just tablets for me! But they are wiping me out! Just glad I'm not getting headaches. Must seem surreal yet exciting for you xx

Hi Jen, welcome & how exciting your first cycle! My first was a lucky one which resulted in my son, wishing the same luck for you!

I'm lying in bed feeling exhausted! Supposed to be working from home today, not going well so far! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pheeny

Welcome Jen and Jen and good luck.

Gerbera, injections are ok they sting but used to it now, had a problem last night the needle needs to be changed when making it and I had to get hubby to use pliers to get it off - not what I need when I'm trying to be stress free.

Ahh teammonkey would love to be lying in bed,I'm currently clock watching can't wait to get home.

I'm trying really hard to get over my daughters nursery bug, came at the worse time only good thing is that  it's put me off coffee so that was easy to give up.


----------



## Delaroche

Hi everyone,

collected my prescripted drugs at the pharmacy yesterday but they couldn't supply abox of Cyclo Progynova   Even more, they gave me Progynova, and I had to explain to them the difference between these two different drugs  
Turned out Cyclo Progynova is not registered over here.
Had to contact the clinic to ask for a replacement. I was about to start comping Sunday and it is prescribed to prompt a cycle  
I was prescribed Provera back in November which worked very well for me, so I hope I will receive a new prescription soon... guess I will have to wait until next week.
On the other hand I am flexible by a few days.
How are you ladies doing?
Dela x


----------



## The_Lau76

Hi Ladies
I am joining you all ... 
Got my AF on 31st Jan and had my baseline scan yesterday.  Lining is 2.8mm so have started on progynova 8mg a day. Have another scan next Thursday... then possibly transfer 5-7 days after that.. so looking at about 16th or 17th if all goes to plan xx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies, 
Hope you've all had a good week?

Delaroche I'm on progynova, didn't realise there were different types! Here's hoping mine are right! Where are you based? Fx you get it all sorted soon! 
Welcome Lau, how are you doing on the progynova? It's making me so hormonal! Nightmare! And tired! Tried going to the gym and I was sweaty and drained! Your dates are similar to mine! Got my scan on Wednesday, transfer week after if all goes to plan like you say! Fx xx

I've found the progynova has given me more side effects than a fresh cycle ever did, shocking as I was expecting this to be easier, it really isn't! I'm crying one minute, very tired & low. Didn't get any side effects on my first cycle. How are you all getting on? Are you following a set diet during treatment? I'm wearing a heat pad, been having plenty of natural nutritious foods, lots of lentils, sweet potatoes, beans, full fat dairy, pineapple juice, Brazil nuts, hope it all helps xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Lau76

Teammonkey 
I have been emotional on the progynova but that is all (at the moment)... cried when someone I hardly.know told me she was emigrating to Australia... embarrassing!!!
Not doing anything really other than acupuncture of this - will try to improve my diet though as it has been shocking recently.


----------



## teammonkey

Lau  I cried at the end of a tv show yesterday for no reason! I'm losing it haha! Glad I'm not alone!

I'm starting back at acupuncture Tuesday, can't wait to get back into it, it helps me relax x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies 

Quick one from me before bed. AF arrived today, earlier than expected which is a first!!   I start oestrogen tablets on Sunday with scan booked for the 15th.  Hope everyone else is ok. will catch up on personals over the weekend xx


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning ladies, 

I am so sorry to hear about the side effects some of you are struggling with. IVF meds are not nice, I had so many side effects too. I remember when I was taking Menopur for my IUI, I went to a restaurant where the waitress came to the table to take the order, I told her what I wanted, then said 'bye bye' for no reason at all!   Argh, cringe! That was just one example of the mental fogginess I had :-( 

Anyway .. I am having it easy so far as no meds for me hopefully. I have my first scan on Monday (day  to check on how things are progressing and I have everything crossed that the lining is beginning to look the way they want it to look so I can stay on the natural route. 

Many hugs to everyone and enjoy your weekend. xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Joanna  at you saying bye bye! Too funny! Good luck wit your scan! Ours is wednesday eeek! Fx my lining is where it should be at!

Did body attack this morning, wasn't sure I should've but I researched & no reason why before transfer I can't continue exercising how I normally do. Really helped me feel better, no crazy hormones, full of energy! X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pheeny

Lau we'll be scan buddies Thursday for me too.

Joanna good luck for Monday 

Team monkey I've just been to the gym too, only because finally can breath without coughing! And I feel way better it's pumped me full of energy, think I'm having caffeine withdraws now though.


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies 

Pheeny - hope you are feeling much better after your bug xx

Team monkey - I am continuing to go to taekwondo till after transfer.  I find the exercise makes me feel better and I'm sure it eases the symptoms of the drugs. On top of that I think it's helped my my AF arrive quicker. xx

Joanna - your story made me laugh  Good luck for your scan on Monday. xx

The Lau76 - welcome and good luck in your cycle. My transfer is scheduled for the 20th so maybe we'll be be 2ww buddies   xx

Delaroche - welcome. When is your transfer scheduled for? xx

Afm feeling pretty good today. AF almost over. Had a terrible headache yesterday. Does anyone else get menstrual headaches? I get them every month.   Other than that everything is good. Love weekends.


----------



## The_Lau76

Pheeny...fingers crossed the scans show only good things.
Katy.. looks like we may be waiting together 

I feel exhausted today ... think this estrogen is making me tired beyond belief ..boo to that


----------



## gerbera77

Hi all

Teammonkey/pheeny- I am doing the same re exercise - keep up my running until transfer-good way to clear my head! X

Joanna-good luck for your scan on Monday!

Katy-glad AF has arrived.....

Lau-same with acupuncture- been trying to eat healthy but quite frankly want to gorge myself on Ben & Jerrys!

Hi to everyone else...

AFM- so AF arrived today. Scan booked for Tuesday. Is anyone else at the Lister?

Xx


----------



## teammonkey

Pheeny glad I'm not the only one  oh I'm really struggling without caffeine pre-workout!

Katy I agree def eases my symptoms. Going to try continue upto transfer? Will you stop after transfer? Think I will.. don't suffer with menstrual headaches, hope you feel better soon!

Gerbera seems a lot of us are exercising, def clears my head too! Will you stop everything after transfer? Lol at you wanting to gorge yourself on ben & jerrys! I'm still having some chocolate treats but eating quite healthy so it's a balance I think! Really want a pizza tonight, I know I shouldn't!

Afm lovely day out with my little one, feeling tired now, def the drugs so a film for me tonight on the sofa! Anyone got any recommendations? Have a great evening everyone x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Lau76

Gerbera..we are at the Bridge/London Women's Clinic. It use to all be done at The Bridge but the transfer is now at LWC so a trip Harley Street hopefully in about 12 days xx


----------



## Katy_81

Teammonkey - I'm going to stop after transfer just because Tae Kwondo is quite physical and don't want to exert myself too much or risk being injured. If it was something else like walking, cycling or gentle exercise I would continue.  x 

Gerbera - gratz on arrival of AF    We are based in the north east and attending the Centre for life clinic.  When's your transfer scheduled for? x

The Lau76 - how many tablets are you on? I usually feel pretty good on the oestrogen but everyone's different. At least it's the weekend. Hope you feel better tomorrow x


----------



## Delaroche

Good evening,

Teammonkey - there's cyclo progynova which can be used to prompt a cycle (combination estradiol and norgestrel)  and there's progynova which only contains estradiol. I am sure you're using the right progynova  I live in the Netherlands and get my prescriptions from the Dr in Cyprus. 
I also like to exercise to cleaur up my head... run 1-2 timesper week in the dunes and I like to bootcamp. I will stop running and bootcamping after transfer. With my own pregnancies I used to exercise as long I felt comfortable with it but now I am in a different situation and I agreed with the IP to stop right after ET. 
Katy81 - my transfer is scheduled between March 15th and March 21th.  I am supposed to start taking estradiol at the end of Februari. 
I am doing fine on estradiol but I don't like the progesteron supplements als they give me hot flushes and ver bad nightly sweats   
Around transfer day I will have Neupogen applications. This is new to me. Anyone who has experience with Neupogen?
Have a nice evening ladies!
Dela x


----------



## teammonkey

Evening ladies, 
Katy same here wouldn't want to risk anything, fx!

Delaroche ahh that makes sense! Are you cycling in Netherlands or going over to Cyprus? Definitely makes sense to quit exercise for a bit after transfer, like you say if this was a natural pregnancy I'd carry on as normal, but sadly I'm not in that position! No experience of neupogen, what's it's purpose if you don't mind me asking? 
Dh brought a take away pizza home tonight, so I've cheated on the healthy eating a bit, oops! Was yummy though! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katie2015

Hi everyone!

I hope you don't mind me joining... last time everyone's support really helped.Ive had a scratch and Meds started this week and 1srt scan booked for 14th February...

I've only had a few symptoms from the progynova.. mainly headaches... it's the pessaries I dread (yuk!)  

I've been here a few times before as you can see below but feeling exciting, anxious but ready to do this again! Sending heaps of luck to everyone here... let's hope we are the successful group!! Hope everyone else is feeling ok! 💗💗💗


----------



## The_Lau76

Katy81.. I am on 8mg a day split half morning and half evening. I am super tired and have had a little bit of a foggy head too. I went to my acupuncturist today to see whether that helps a little.. trying to write an essay for a Uni module and am half asleep!!!

Katy2015 - welcome. I am hoping that we are all super lucky and this is the right time for us to get BFP's and have babies


----------



## teammonkey

Katie snap! Dreading the pessaries! Hated them last time! Fx this is your lucky cycle xx




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pheeny

Another pessary hater here too! Welcome Katie.

Need something new to listen to, anyone recommend any good relaxation/meditation tracks or apps?


----------



## gerbera77

Welcome Katie! Yes the lovely pessaries!! Oh joy!

Pheeny- I always use the Zita west relaxation one.

Hope everyone else is doing well! X


----------



## Evie777

Hi ladies, my treatment has fallen on a weird Jan/Feb middle (started my meds in Jan and my trasfer is today.) 

Most ladies in Jan are way ahead of me, and it seems you lovely ladies are starting meds around now? Still, can I join? 

This will be my first FET after a failed fresh cycle last year. 

I've been more chilled this time. Only doing acupuncture pre and post transfer. Taking a multivitamin and omega 3. I'm doing a medicated FET with Progynova and Prontogest injections (no down reg.)

Good luck! Xx


----------



## aissha

Hi,

I haven't been on here in ages, but am currently 2ww'ing and needed the sanity check (because I should be calm and grateful but my mind is whirring  )

I wanted to say as well I saw some of you are having no fun with the pessaries... I have had horrible reactions to Utrogestan and never a BFP ( headaches/migraines and the itching was unbearable...tmi!!) but when I said it to the doc he put me on another one called Lutinus and ok you still have all the ucky gunk but otherwise no side effects... and two BFPs... might be worth asking. I believe there is also a new product on the market, with less discharge but it is more expensive - don't know the name....

Gerbera, think we might have cycled together in the past?
big hugs to all of you, lets hope this is our lucky time     Save​


----------



## Evie777

Aissha- when did you have your transfer? How has it been so far? I'm having trasfer today, so will be in the tww madness with you. Xx

Pessary haters, I had those last time and was sooooo constipated! I'm on Prontogest injections now. Painful, but so far (knock on wood) no side effects apart from sore boobs and sore bum from injecting.


----------



## aissha

Hi evie, 
it was the most bizarre thing, I have spent years with lining issues and then having been pregnant they seem to have disappeared! But I don't have any cycle (naturally) and between a million other things going on last year, didn't go to the doc to get the pill or anything, so was so hope-less that anything would happen... Started to cycle on 18th of Jan, only 1 scan planned for Day 13, went in, 9mm lining    and she said she would call on Friday (last week) to let me know about transfer as they would start thawing then.
She only phoned and said we thawed one and please come in at 3 for the transfer!!!
So have been pupo since Friday afternoon, still kinda incredulous, but getting into a good symptom obsession phase now  (or lack of symptom obsession  )

hope your transfer goes well, you seem a lot calmer than I ever was  will be thinking of you


----------



## Evie777

Thanks Aissha! Trying to stay calm! My transfer is at 3pm also! 

Amazing that your lining surprised you! Keeping all things crossed for you! Do update me with symptoms/no symptoms. 

Are you doing a natural or medicated FET? Hugs!xx


----------



## aissha

I have a schedule of Progynova, which varies day by day and then patches every 3 days and now the lutinus 3 times a day. tbh I have been following the schedule I followed the last FET I had where I got a BFP, which is not necessarily identical to what the doc gave. Mainly just adding a little extra progynova to be on the safe side....   sometimes I am not convinced the doc knows best (they were not sure which dose of lutinus to give me, they decided that day 14 could happen in the afternoon of day 13 - I think because that would mean a transfer on friday rather than over the weekend!!) so as I was told once by a good friend, the person most interested in your fertility is you, so I am going with what I know (  ?)
so what day transfer will you have? are you having 1 or 2 put back in? good luck with it


----------



## Evie777

I'm having 1 5 day blasto transferred. I'd have 2 but my clinic is adamant about 1 at a time if under 38 I think.


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning ladies, 

Welcome to all the new joiners, hope the FET cycle is treating you well  

Aissha, enjoy being PUPO, hope the 2ww is gentle on you. 

Evie777, good luck for your transfer later on today, we'll have our fingers crossed for you! 

Pheeny, I second the Zita West recommendation and also use Headspace which is meditation app. I subscribe now but the first 10 lessons are free, so you might want to give it a go. There's also loads of meditation music available for free, I downloaded a yoga music app on my phone which came in handy when waiting for my IVF appointments - it was madness all around me but I could listen to the sound of rain falling in the woods, for instance. 

The_LAu76, I empathise with the head fogginess and trying to be productive with it! I have a very demanding job where I have to plan and strategise so it was very difficult with the drugs (I am now on a natural cycle). Just be gentle on yourself and allow plenty of time would be my advice. 

Teammonkey, I know what you mean about food temptations! I had a pizza on Saturday night (with garlic mayo!) and felt a bit bad afterwards at my culinary choices. But I made a super healthy lentil and spinach dish last night to compensate - I figure it will all even out eventually, right? Right?  

Katie 2015, I hear you when you say you get headaches. I used to get them every day on the ivf drugs, some so bad they were migraines and I had to go to sleep at 8 pm. Hope they ease up! 

AFM, I had my first scan today (day eight which is super early). My lining is at 4.8 and for some reason they measured my follicles. Did anyone else have this happen? I thought that since we eliminate whatever follicles we have, it doesn't matter how many there are or what size they are since our body will get rid of them and they'll be replaced by the embryos. That's what I had previously been told. The nurse at the appointment, rightly or wrongly, told me that if I have more than 3 follicles that develop to maturity, that my cycle could be cancelled. What?!? This sounds like madness and I'm not sure if the nurse is confused. She said they treat it like an IUI where you cannot have more than 3 follicles but with IUIs they introduce sperm which I understand then leads to a potential higher chance of multiple pregnancies. However, with FET, there is no such chance, so why does it matter? I expressed my concern and asked her to speak to the doctor, so she will call me back. I really hope it's a false alarm as I showed quite a few small follicles today (12 in total!) which she tried to reassure me might not amount to anything. I would love to hear about any other experiences in this regard, I am kind of worried at the moment. I have my next scan on Thursday, fingers crossed. 

xxx


----------



## gerbera77

Welcome Aisha-congrats on being PUPO! When did you last cycle?

Evie-lots of luck for today!

Joanna-in my last FET they did measure the lead follicle and at my last scan when it was about the right size I took a trigger shot that night so they could time ovulation and subsequently the date of transfer.  The transfer of a blast was a week later.  Not sure what the nurse meant, but wait for your call and clarify what she meant! Xx


----------



## aissha

Thanks Joanna555, the only thing I could think might be worried about OHSS? but I would not expect that with a FET   Hopefully she will be able to clarify soon and put your mind at ease... (at my last scan I was told that I had one large follicle, which for my condition is not possible, but in the same place that the doc had seen a cyst previously, so I suggested that maybe it was that cyst, and she just said, oh yeah that's probably it...   )

Gerbera, looking at your info below, your son was born around the same time as mine (he was Feb 2013) so maybe I saw you on the preg boards... I just saw Gerbera and thought, I know that name!

evie, day 5 blast, nice  so you should have a short 2ww then? my otd is Valentines <3


----------



## Joanna555

Gerbera and Aissha, thank you both for your comments, it really helped put my mind at ease until the call back. 

Speaking of which .. I just received it. It turns out, the nurse WAS wrong. This is particularly strange since she's the head nurse (rather worrying sign!). I mean, she did everything right in terms of measurements and does run everything of course by the doctor who says what happens next, but the information she gave me about needing to abandon the cycle if there are more than 3 mature follicles was just plain wrong. So long as I have at least one follicle over 12 on Thursday during the scan, I can continue with the natural cycle. My leading follicle was at 9 today so fingers crossed it will happen. 

Why is this process so difficult with so many emotional ups and downs? I just spent the last few hours worrying that we might need to abandon and now feel relieved again, my goodness, staying Zen is definitely a challenge.


----------



## aissha

delighted to hear that has been cleared up  It's a positive sign, on to the next step... keep us posted for thursday


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies,
How are you all getting on? I am at work, currently skiving  

Pheeny I too love the zita west IVF 

Welcome Evie, and good luck today, hope transfer goes ok? Excited! Mine should be next week, so not too far behind you. 

Glad to hear im not the only one who hates the pessaries, aissha no horrid side effects like you had, you poor thing, just very bloated, and gained some weight from them. Evie I was consitpated so badly on them last time! Dreading that again, you can get lactulose which is safe in pregnancy which does ease the constipation, I took it last time during my pregnancy. 

Joanna glad im not the only one having treats, I cannot turn down chocolate at the mo, its my way of dealing with this! I have had avocados, black beans, pineapple juice, eggs, spinach the past 2 days so I think its about balance...I haven't heard about the follicle thing before tbh! So bad the nurse advised you incorrectly.. where are you cycling? 

AFM I am feeling quite good at the mo, no hormonal ups and downs, think the gym has helped that, I am feeling more tired, but that is about it, feeling lucky, am dreading adding in pessaries as we all know what a bloody drama they are! Have my scan Wednesday, I am actually quite excited about it.  Can someone explain to me as this is my first FET, how they decide what day to transfer? I was told its around when you ovulate but how do they know that? And I assume they vary the day depending on whether is a day 3 or 5 embryo? Just trying to work out when I think my transfer will be.


----------



## Joanna555

Team monkey, at my clinic (Simply Fertility in Chelmsford), they tell you to use an ovulation kit to pin point ovulation. They recommend the digital one as it's apparently easier to read, I got it online but Boots carries it too (a bit dearer there). Then for a 5 day embryo, they do a transfer 5 days after ovulation. Hope this helps. xxx


----------



## aissha

teammonkey, if you are a medicated cycle, will you have ovulation? Maybe I misunderstand it all (highly likely, biology was never my strong subject) but I thought a medicated FET cycle is kind of like being on the pill... so mainly they are looking for the lining to be at a good thickness and structure and then they can decide whenever they want. If you are just on progynova, there might not be any triggering as such, just onto the next phase of the "fake" cycle, so then with the pessaries. 
For me, when I had my Day 13 scan they then said oh start taking the pessaries this evening like for Day 14 and that was it...
In terms of transfer, they will then assign Day 14 (a kind of Day 1 for the second half of the cycle) and depending on their preference for 3 or 5 day transfers, give you a day to transfer. My day 3 transfer gives me an 11 day 2ww!!


----------



## Jen01

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is doing good and had a good weekend. Thank you for the welcome last week.
Well I'm sitting in the doctors clinic waiting to take the Prostap injection. And so the next chapter begins 😊.

As always good luck to us all xxx


----------



## teammonkey

No ovulation kit for me or mention of that? Aissha I thought I did ovulate? As I'm not down regging, just taking progynova for lining? I remember consultant said if I ovulated on a Sunday my cycle would carry over to next month as can't have transfer on a Sunday? Confused. I'll have to ask on Wednesday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pheeny

Teammonkey no ovulation kit for me either, the cetrotide holds off my ovulation then when I stop injecting they do the transfer soon after - are you on a more natural cycle?

Thanks for all the recommendations ladies, hoping for a zen night.  Been having weird pains today and some spotting so have no clue whats happening......


----------



## teammonkey

I think I am, not natural but more natural, no DR just tablets then progesterone after transfer. What kinds of pains are you having? Have you checked with your clinic regarding the spotting x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Hi Ladies 

Can I join!? 

Due to dart DR on Wednesday and have decided when the time is right we are going to transfer two out of our three frosties! Other people have told us we are mad but I say lets just go all in and really give this a proper go! 

Really hoping this works for us but I have to say I can't quite get my head round the timeline for the FET. The 8th will be day 21 they have said after around 10-14 days I should have a period then I can reduce the sniffing and start taking Oestradiol but it doesn't say how long for just that I would need a scan to check the lining thickness 

Is anyone else on a similar cycle xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Liianne - think I'm on something similar. On day 21 I started buserelin (injections rather than sniffing but does the same job. ) I then got my period after 10 days and started oestrogen tablets 2days later. I then have a scan booked for next Wednesday to check my lining is thick enough. If it is the transfer will be the week after.  Welcome and good luck for starting on Wednesday x

Welcome Evie777 and Aissha   xx

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok? X

Day 2 of progynova today. Feel great. My body does love oestrogen  Just hope my lining thickens properly this time. My cycle was delayed a week last time as lining wouldn't thicken. On s higher dose of oestrogen this time. Scan booked for the 15th. Moving very fast now  xx


----------



## Evie777

Hi everyone! I'm officially PUPO, however transfer wasn't perfect...we had 2 frosties ❄ ❄. One didn't survive the thaw 😕 and the other was alive, but was still collapsed at the time of transfer. The embryologyst said it's normal for blasts to do that...but not sure. I guess I need to hope that my little embie continues to expand inside me...bit of a hard one to start the TWW with. 

Anyone on Prontogest injections for progesterone? I'm waking up at 3 am and have a suspicion it's thus drug! 

Hope everyone us doing well. Xx


----------



## pheeny

Evie congrats on being pupo, sorry it didn't go quite to plan I hope your little embie is snuggling in.  No experience of the injections sorry.


----------



## aissha

congratulations Evie, great that you are PUPO  sorry it didn't go to plan, but it only takes one... fingers crossed for you 
when is your otd?
no idea about the injections, either sorry.... 
xx


----------



## gerbera77

Congrats Evie!
Sorry can't help with the injections either xx


----------



## Evie777

Thanks Pheeny, Aissha and Gerbera! OTD is Wed. 15th Feb. They said to re-test on the Friday if it's bfn as frosties cam be a little behind sometimes. Xx


----------



## Joanna555

Congrats, Evie, we are all rooting for you!   xxx


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Thanks Katy sounds very similar to my planned cycle. Just hate not quite knowing the plan!! All the waiting just isn't good for anyone! 
Congrats Evie! Get plenty of rest and try not to overthink or symptom spot! Easier said than done xx


----------



## MoM11

Katie and Liianne
My protocol sounds seems similar. I started Synarela nasal spray on day 20. Now waiting for my period. Will then start progynova. Will also be on immune meds. I think my transfer will be around the 7th of March. 
Anyone know how long it's usually between nasal spray start and FET (of you start spraying around day 20-21)
Good luck everyone!


----------



## gerbera77

Evening all

Is any else doing a natural cycle FET?

So had my first scan today (day 4).  All looking fine.  As usual I have a simple cyst on one ovary but they are happy to proceed-have had one on all my cycles!!  Back next Monday (day 10) for another scan to check lining. Last FET I triggered on day 11 so may or may not need to go back for another scan..will see!

So are we all enjoying this rollercoaster of a ride?!?!! Trying very hard to take one step at a time! Xx


----------



## teammonkey

Welcome Liianne! Wow you are brave, more then one being put back scares me, but we only have 1 Frostie  are they blasts or day 3? X

Katy good luck, hope your lining thickens this time. I'm on progynova too but it's made me an emotional wreck  what dose are you on?

Evie congrats on being PUPO!! Fx for you! Sorry to hear your embies didn't all thaw as you had hoped  it scares me as we only have 1! just remember it is back where it can thrive! 
Gerbera I'm doing partially medicated, just progynova tablets, then transfer next week if all goes to plan! Have my lining scan tomorrow! Fx! Very nervous! I'm finding the FET easier, are you? But worrying about my 1 Frostie not defrosting on the day 

Had acupuncture tonight, was strange going back to the place I went to before I had ivf & my son. Made this a lot more real! Have my lining scan in the morning, I'm hoping it's all good news, as I'm a little anxious now! X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katy_81

Congratulations on being PUPO Evie!! x

Teammonkey - I'm on 4 x 2mg tablets a day! Is that a lot? I have no idea. Good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Gerbera77 - excellent news on your scan! I'm holding it together so far. Not sure how long that's going to last haha! x

MoM11 - think it should be about 5 weeks from starting nasal spray to transfer. It can depend though sometimes on whether you need longer for your lining to thicken x


----------



## pheeny

Team monkey good luck on your scan today hope you get some good news.


----------



## Wishing0naStar

thanks team monkey - they are blasts and we would be left with one frosty after this so I am really hoping and praying this cycle works! 

Started Syranel today - forgot how gross it can taste!!

How is everyone today?? xx


----------



## aissha

Hope the scan went well teammonkey   

I have entered  the    phase of the 2ww... obsessing about the absolute lack of symptoms, getting more depressed by the feeling this hasn't worked... keep trying to tell myself that this craziness does not help or make a difference to the outcome so I should just calm down and wait and see... but I am not very good at listening to myself   

hope everyone else is more sane


----------



## Joanna555

Aissha, I completely understand what you mean about the   stage of the 2ww, it's soooo hard! Try to be gentle with yourself and know that it's perfectly normal to fret even as you're trying your best to stay cool, calm and collected. I know, it's easier said than done. If all else fails, distract yourself - watch fun movies, learn a new language (Duolingo offers free courses in lots of languages), meet up with friends - anything to take your mind off of it! 

I have my next scan tomorrow and starting to fret already, I do hope things look good! I am becoming a cheerleader for my lining and follicles, wishing them along to the right size. That and hoping it doesn't snow tomorrow when I'm due to drive to the clinic. Hope everyone is doing well. xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies,

Thank you for your well wishes. Sadly today didn't go as well as we had hoped, I think after a cycle that went perfectly, and no issues with lining I did not expect this to be different. But my lining is quite thin at 5.3mm, my left ovary also shows 2 follicles, so they think even though thr progynova is meant to stop me ovulating, I am ovulating, so I will have to ensure if I go ahead this cycle it is in line with my ovulation. 

They took bloods, and called to tell me to increase my progynova, I am on 2mg 3 times a day orally, I am now adding in 2mg twice a day vaginally, as they  said inserting it means the hormones absorb better, fx! I have decided that if my lining is not at 8mm, I will cancel as I cannot risk my only frozen blast. I would rather start again after AF. So fx for me ladies!

Aissa chin up the 2ww is the worse, no cramping yet? I remember getting a lot on first cycle on the 2 days following. 

Joanna good luck for tomorrow, what was your lining and follicles like at your last scan? I have another on saturday, fx our are both good news xx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies,

Thank you for your well wishes. Sadly today didn't go as well as we had hoped, I think after a cycle that went perfectly, and no issues with lining I did not expect this to be different. But my lining is quite thin at 5.3mm, my left ovary also shows 2 follicles, so they think even though thr progynova is meant to stop me ovulating, I am ovulating, so I will have to ensure if I go ahead this cycle it is in line with my ovulation. 

They took bloods, and called to tell me to increase my progynova, I am on 2mg 3 times a day orally, I am now adding in 2mg twice a day vaginally, as they  said inserting it means the hormones absorb better, fx! I have decided that if my lining is not at 8mm, I will cancel as I cannot risk my only frozen blast. I would rather start again after AF. So fx for me ladies!

Aissa chin up the 2ww is the worse, no cramping yet? I remember getting a lot on first cycle on the 2 days following. 

Joanna good luck for tomorrow, what was your lining and follicles like at your last scan? I have another on saturday, fx our are both good news xx


----------



## Delaroche

Hi all,

@Evie congrats on being pupo!    
I was on Progynex injections during my last cycle right before ET and two weeks after, this is also progesterone. I  woke up in the middle of the night almost every night and I am pretty sure it's the drugs.
Hope the other blast does expand nicely...! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! We have three frosties and I hope they survive the thaw  
@ AisshaI was counting the HOURS last time till OTD. I also did not experience any symptoms other than sore boobs et cetera but I knew the drugs can cause these effects as well.
And maybe just for comfort: I have been pregnant 6 times and *never*  had any symptoms before OTD!
Gerbera and Joanna good luck scanning...!
Team Monkey, fx for you. Hope you don't have to postpone your FET cycle and everything will turn out right for you. 

afm, I have received the Provera prescription so it's up to Amsterdam this weekend to the hospital pharmacy. Will start Provera around Feb. 15th...

xx


----------



## Katy_81

Teammonkey - I'm sorry your scan didn't go as planned today. The same thing happened to me in my last cycle.  At my progress scan my lining was only measuring 5.7mm. The upped my progynova to 4 x 2mg tablets instead of 3x 2mg and my lining went from 5.7mm to 8.8mm within 7 days.  I'm not sure about the follicles though. They never said anything about those.  Apparently it's quite common with FETs to experience a thin lining compared with fresh cycles. Not sure why.  Hopefully the extra medication will improve it x

Delaroche - do you live in Holland? Wishing you the best of luck for your cycle. Not long to go now x

Aissha - Congratulations on being PUPO!   I know exactly how you feel.  I always have good intentions that I'm going to not worry and take the whole 2ww in my stride but it never works out that way. X

Joanna - good luck for your scan tomorrow. X

Liianne - doing pretty well today thanks for asking. The hot flushes from the buserelin are wearing off now and the lovely oestrogen is taking over. What is synarel? Is that for downregging? X

Hope everyone else is doing ok? 

I'm doing petty well. Suffering with the odd headache but nothing major. Looking forward to progress scan next Wednesday xx


----------



## Seroster

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining you- I'm feeling a bit gloomy as it looks like my FET is off for this cycle so trying to cheer myself up by looking forward to trying again in March!  

I'm currently POAS waiting for my hormone surge (natural FET) but it's day 18 and still nothing... We had a successful cycle (also natural FET) last October which sadly ended in an ectopic pregnancy and emergency salpingectomy so gearing myself up to try again is pretty nerve wracking, and to apparently have an anovulatory cycle is a bit of a blow 

Good luck to everyone else this/next month!


----------



## teammonkey

Hi delaroche thank you, me too! But what will be will be, trying not to stress too much as I can't control the outcome. Just can't believe how differently I've responded this time!

Thanks Katy, that's reassuring to hear! Fx I'm as lucky! Really? Didn't know that. She asked if it was thin on my fresh, I thought shouldn't you know that? But I knew it wasn't. Keep worrying the embryo won't implant if the lining isn't looking good, it's like I'm accepting failure! 

Welcome seroster, and good luck!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## americaninlondon8

hello! wondering if anyone has insight/advice. i'm 31 and just did my first cycle of ivf due to male factor infertility. unfortunately our embryo did not implant. dr. has suggested doing an endometrial scratch with frozen embryo transfer for 2nd attempt. has anyone done this and had success? also, natural cycle vs. medicated? we are also unsure about transferring one vs. two embryos for the second round. so many unknowns! any feedback appreciated! thanks, sending baby dust to all! x


----------



## The_Lau76

Hi everyone..... just trying to catch up as have  super busy. 

Teammonkey.. fx it all goes well with the lining
Hi to the new girls
Good luck with those in the 2 www.nhsdigital.nhs.uk

I have my second scan tomorrow at day 10. Just hoping to see a thick lining and then we will see where we go from there. Still tired on this progynova but essay finished and a few days to hopefully relax now.


----------



## aissha

hey teammonkey, I can totally relate to the lining issues, it was my downfall for years, but 5.3 is not bad (obviously you need higher but if you have a few more days that should help)... I think my first bfp was from a lining 6.6-7mm so as long as they are happy with the structure then it can be ok at 7mm. Having said that, I can also understand you wanting to get a good thickness to make sure everything is giving you the best chance....

(no cramping at all for me)
Delaroche, I am in Holland too! Outside the Hague, hospital in Leiden!! thanks for the reassurance about the non symptoms, maybe there is still hope  
Katy thanks, fx for you next week on your scan 

Welcome Seroster, sorry to hear that. Our bodies are cruel to us sometimes, playing with our emotions   

welcome americaninlondon, sorry to hear you had a bfn    I don't know about the scratches, I have never had one, some clinics do them, others don't, so it might be worth checking some of the clinic boards (if you are at a big /specialised clinic) there are so many options, it is very confusing. with regard to 1 v 2 embies, both my bfps were from 2 being put back, but only 1 out of the 2 made it, so in that sense, it kind of gives you  a better chance of success. But if you do not want twins, then you might be best doing 1 at a time? It depends on what you and your partner want 

good luck the_lau,     hope you have good news on your scan...

afm, distraction has helped me get through another day. just 5 days left until poas      test on valentines has to be good, right?   (ha ha if only it were so simple!)

good luck ladies, hope everyone has a good day and thanks so much for the support


----------



## The_Lau76

So had my scan and lining was 7.8mm.. staying on progynova until Monday and having another scan. Feeling okay about it all... should hopefully be there by Monday.  X


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning ladies, 

I have news after my scan, and they are good (Doing the happy dance   ). I had a scan this morning for my natural (completely unmedicated) cycle, today is day 11, and my lining is at 8.3 and my leading follicle is at 16. I am so relieved. The doctor seemed happy, told me to start testing for ovulation and call them when I have the maximum surge (the digital test tells you when you have 'small' surges which are pre-ovulation but they are looking for the max surge which displays differently on the test), and scheduled me for another scan on Monday 'just in case'. Hopefully we're looking at a transfer next week, yikes! 

Teammonkey, I am sure that your lining will get there. Mine was only at 4.8 on Monday (day  and today (day 11) it was over 8. I will have my fingers crossed for you.  

Americaninlondon, welcome. I'm in a similar boat with having done an IVF cycle late last year and our fresh embryo didn't implant. I had the scratch ('Pipelle') for that and obviously it didn't result in success. This time round for the FET, I opted to not have the Pipelle; I did some reading on it and it seems that medical opinion is a bit divided though to be fair, most say that it can help. Some of the medical journals I read said that it's best to first try without the scratch (as in some cases apparently it can hurt odds of success) and only if that is unsuccessful should the Pipelle be done. In your case, it might be worth it since you've tried without and most doctors do recommend it as increasing one's chances. I am having two embryos put back, we are hoping only one 'takes' but if it is two, then so be it! We'll be sleep deprived and overwhelmed but at least we'll be done with baby making  

The Lau, also have my fingers crossed for you that your lining thickens nicely. We seem to have had scans at the same time - today and also on Monday. 

Many hugs to everyone else, hope the process is going well for you. xxx


----------



## pheeny

Popular day for scanning today, that's great news Joanna, the lau and teammonkey hope yours thicken up for the next one.  I've just had mine and triple lined 11mm 😊, last injection tonight and starting the dreaded pessaries then transfer Valentine's Day 💕 , which has to be a great sign I'm sure tonnes of pregnancies happen on the 14th 😉


----------



## aissha

the lau, 7.8 is good and only going to get thicker   and Joanna 8.3mm with a great follie, happy days   and pheeny wow 11mm  good luck with the pessaries  

I found this previously and it really helped me understand what was happening (and just found it now again after a bit of searching) hope it helps for 2ww'ers    

this is what happens in a 3dt : 

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT 



this is what happens in a 5dt : 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## The_Lau76

Wow pheeny thst is fab. And joanna555.. we are at the same time.  They said today that if it is okay monday they would look at a transfer a week later so Monday week. I am hoping though they may do it Saturday week. Have to see x


----------



## americaninlondon8

thank you for all the positive feedback! another question, anyone done the embryo glue? not sure if that would be overkill with the scratch?


----------



## teammonkey

Hi lau glad to hear your living is thickening nicely! What dose are you on of progynova? I'm not suffering any side effects now, but I'm on 10mg a day. Just hope on Saturday my lining has thickened! 

Aissha thanks for your message, nice to be able to read someone else's experience with thin lining. Thanks for your positivity, fx! It was 11 I think last time, so seems so thin in comparison! I've read about the layers and structure, my clinics never mentioned that though? Hope the days go fast for you! 2ww is a bugger! 

Joanna great news! So pleased for you! I hope so, I think because it was 11 last time 5 seems tiny! But I've read lining can be thinner on a FET to fresh? I've only had 1 fresh before. Fx by Saturday (day 15) it will be good? Wondering what day my transfer would be if it was good. I'm on a 32 day cycle, with a blast. Do they transfer 5 days post ovulation? 

Pheeny amazing news xx

Americaninlondon I did glue on my fresh cycle, my clinic told me it's only shown to improve chances on a fresh cycle, no evidence on fets x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Lau76

Teammonkey . I am on 8mg a day split half morning and half evening.  I found my diary from my fresh ivf and on this same day my lining was 7.3mm then jumped up to over 10mm 4 days later.. hoping for the same this time.


----------



## gerbera77

Morning all


Aissha- how are you holding up? No long to go now....


Joanna-wow transfer next week! That is very exciting! 


Teammonkey-good luck for your next scan-fingers crossed!  


Senoster-welcome and good luck.


Lau-all the best for Monday's scan.


Pheeny-excellent new Pheeny!


americaninlondon- welcome! Sorry I don't have any experience with embryo glue.


Hello to everyone else. Have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi lau, that's interesting I wish I'd kept a diary! Have no note of my lining, I keep thinking it was 11, I no they had no issue with it & I paid little attention as didn't know how important it was back then! I'm praying mines jumped tomorrow when I have my scan! 

Thanks gerbera! Very anxious now, it's make or break tomorrow. Weird feeling as I've nothing to compare it to having no issues last time with lining it's all a bit of a surprise! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katie2015

Hi everyone, excuse the absents this week, works been super duper hectic 🙈 I will write a "proper" post later with personals but just wanted to jump on and give my experience on the scratch for America in London. 

I've had four transfers, 2 frozen, the third fresh (all Bfn's, then had a scratch for my last cycle (FET again) and it resulted in a bfp. It's a small proceedure which doesn't hurt at all-it's just like a smear really! Only slightly uncomfortable due to the clamp (I'm sure we all know and love😖) mine was done privately and costs around £200 so for me was well worth it. Did it have anything to do with falling preggers last time? Who knows! For my psych I went ahead again this time!! 

Thanks everyone for my welcomes and congratulations to everyone for being pupo!! 💗 When I fell preggers I only had a couple of twinges which I put down to wind (stupid pessaries). They weren't even cramps and was a bit tired but again put that down to meds. Anyway, i was convinced it hadn't worked (the other three attempts hadn't after all) and hey presto it did! My point is, most of us are convinced it hasn't worked due to our body's way of preparing us for the worst when we get to pee on the stick. Try and stay positive and enjoy every second of your little bean being on board!

Every doctor has told my husband to take me shopping... basically make me happy as that's the best medicine (I've seen a few doctors, trust me)! Let's hope this magical journey is our turn for success!!

Lots of love ladies ❤ xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all was wandering if I could join this thread

I am doing a natural fet cycle and I had transfer yesterday well all I can say is it certainly didn't go to plan I had a 5aa thawed which survived but had under 50% of the cells left so that 1 was disregarded and they thaed my 3bb which the embryologist said looked as it should but by the time of transfer it still hadn't fully expanded I am left feeling very down and do not feel that this cycle can work but I feel I need to be surrounded by people who are going trough the same thing I am 

I'm wishing you ladies all the best for your transfers and 2ww and I hope you all get that long awaited bfp xxx


----------



## Evie777

Loopy loo-  I'm in the same boat. One of our embies didn't survive the thaw and I'm pretty sure it was the 4AB. As I assume they thaw the better one first...Our second one is a 3BC, and I'm pretty sure the one that I'm currently PUPO with. I felt pretty similar to you. It hadn't yet expanded when it went in, but the embryologyst said it was doing what it's supposed to and was definitely alive...so should expand inside me. 

Obviously, that wasn't the best outcome. However, I'm thinking it is the embie that was meant to be and obviously the stronger one, as it survived the thaw. Also, now that it's on board, best thing to do is give it the best chance! It could be a little fighter that sticks! 

Try to put the worry out of your mind for now and focus on PMA. Grades are only numbers! And in terms of the collapsed/not yet expanded embie, it's in the best place it can be to thrive. Fingers crossed we have little fighters! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Evie thanks for replying hun it's so nice to speak to people in the same boat...when is your OTD hun? 
I've got everything crossed for us both that this is our time I know I need to try and stay positive xx


----------



## Evie777

Loopy loo- agreed! It's nice having someone going through the exact same thing! My OTD is Wednesday and they said to test again Friday, as apparently FETs can sometimes go back a couple of days (maybe because of the lack of exapantion?). But I have  work thing on Wednesday. So think will test Thursday, I'm sure if the embie is sticky it would show by then. 

Just remember, your little embie might be expanding right now and could be looking great! It must be a fighter if it tool the place of a "better embie" in the race to your womb! Xxx whes your OTD?


----------



## loopy loo1017

I hope Thursday brings you all the luck in the world and you see them 2 lines 😉 I didn't know about that with the frozen ones that they can go back a few days glad you told me that...I do keep thinking atleast it survived the thaw I spose that was the first hurdle it's mad that the lowest quality embie is the 1 that has been put back...my OTD is 21st so a week Tuesday but I'm testing before as this is my last shot so I want to do a test when there is a chance i could be pregnant lol I don't think there's anyway I can conceive naturally xx


----------



## teammonkey

Evening ladies,
Nice to meet you loo! Congrats on your transfer & being pupo! Fx for you! Try not to feel down, you hear so many stories like yours where it becomes a BFP xx

Evie fx for you to, what you have said is very true! I really hope you get your bfp xx

Afm had my scan today, lining is now 8mm, triple lined, nurse was very happy with how everything looked, which surprised me after my last scan, kind of accepted this not going ahead! Transfer booked for 21st, later than I expected... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evie777

Hi reammonkey! Excellent news on your lining! The 21st does seem  bit later than usual, but I'm sure your lining will continue to be fabulous! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Team monkey are you having a 3 dat of a 5 day transfer? Are you having a medicated cycle?  Xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Katie2015

Congrats on being PUPO Evie and Loo! Team Monkey is right, there are heaps of stories on this and that happening and BFP's. I guess it's just down to mother nature (this bit anyway)! FX for your test dates and that it's finally your times x

Team Monkey, that's just fantastic news!   The date does sound a little later than usual but just plenty of time for that lining to become more thick cosy ready for your embie 👏🏼

AFM... feeling pretty normal all hormones considered. On 2mg progynova 3x daily and 100g oestrogen patch every 24 hrs. Still getting headaches and bit short with the hubby over nothing sometimes but apart from that ok. Scan on 14th Feb so fx for a nice lining. I can't decide if having your feet in stirrups is romantic or not for Valentine's Day... not that the hubby isn't used to it by now 🤣🤣🌹


----------



## Katy_81

Teammonkey - gratz on your lining! The 21st does seem late but I'm sure the clinic know what they're doing. Hopefully my transfer should be around the same time. X

Katie2015 - good luck for your valentines scan on Tuesday.   Mine is the day after. X

Loopy loo and Evie - congratulations on being PUPO! X

Afm had a bit of a cold over the last few days but feeling better today. Hope it hasn't affected my lining. Scan on Wednesday xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Katy81 thanks hun...hope your scan goes well on Wednesday xx

Katie2015 what a way to spend  a lentils especially ay lol but atleast your 1 step closer to being pupo xx

Afm been coughing a bit this morning so hope I'm not coming down with something...I'm 2dp5dt and I've had a few cramps and felt a bit dizzy but that's about it xxx


----------



## alba17

Hi everyone! i am happy I can join this board with all of you lovely ladies.
ATM I am waiting for my period to start medication for a FET ( we are using embies from my 2nd fresh cycle, the same batch which resulted in my 15 month old DS right now)
I am little bit skeptical and worried tho :/


----------



## teammonkey

Thanks Evie! I know it is later but I have a 33 day cycle & it's a blast transfer so I think they are trying to time it with my cycle. X

Loo 5 day transfer, I'm partially medicated, no DR but on progynova for oestrogen, so I've not ovulated x 

Thanks Katie! Luckily my boss has been great about me taking time off. So some days off this week & next! I was very short with my hubby at first but my hormones seemed to have settled now so I'm less snappy! Good luck with your scan, just remember like me if it's not 100% it can change quickly with more medication! But I'm sure it will be looking fab! X

Katy be fab to have someone with a similar transfer date! 

Hi alba! Similar to me we have a 21 month old DS, having FET with same batch! But we only have 1 blast frozen so happy it survives the thaw! I'm worried too, but we've just got to go with the flow!x



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loopy loo1017

Team monkey the 2qst does seem about right then and if you haven't ovulated them it shouldn't be a problem....we had 2 frosties and the lowest quality survived the thaw and was expanding so fingers crossed you little frostie does well xx


----------



## pheeny

Evie good luck for testing this week are you tempted to test early?

Loo congrats on being pupo how early are you testing? I've never tested early, even on otd I'm terrified.

Team monkey that's fab about your lining, do you get scanned again if they trying to match it to your cycle? 

Katie good luck for your scan in Tuesday, I'm going with stirrups being very romantic 😉 I'll be in stirrups for et on the same day.

Katy hope your an goes well, I've pretty much been sick for the last three weeks and my lining is fine so I'm sure it won't affect it.

Welcome Alba, I'm the same using the same batch of eggs that gave me my daughter.  So far I've found the FET a lot easier than fresh, but I agree I think everyone spends their treatment worrying.

this weekend is flying by, had a couple of light workouts and lots of healthy food getting my body reading for et - only two more sleeps.  However sleeping is terrible at the moment, since starting cyclogest I'm wide awake in the middle of the night, hoping it's going to sort itself out.  We have 4 Frosties but only 2 are decent quality and I want to put 2 back so hoping they going to thaw nicely, last time wasn't great.
Hope everyone else's weekends are going well.


----------



## Evie777

Hi Pheeny, not tempted to test early at all! I've never ever had a bfp, so really don't look forward to POAS. 

You said last time wasn't great with thawing? But this time it's the same batch as your lo? Only asking cos our thaw wasn't amazing either, so I'm pupo with a blast that hadn't yet expanded and looking for some inspirational stories 

Exciting about your upcoming transfer! Good luck and hope it goes well! X


----------



## gerbera77

Hi all
Hope everyone has had good weekends...

Evie and Loopy-I hope your 2ww flies by and isn't too stressful for you both x
Pheeny-so exciting-not long to wait now...x
Teammonkey- excellent news on your scan! 21st will be here before you know it! x
Katie-good luck for your scan on Tuesday! x
Alba-welcome and lots of luck! x
Katy - all the best for your scan on Wednesday..x


Hi to everyone else....

AFM-I have my second scan tomorrow.  I used an ovulation kit this morning (CD9) as I have been known, very very occasionally to ovulate on day 10/11, and it came up with the flashy smiley face - so a rise in oestrogen detected but no LH surge yet. I would imagine the clinic will potentially trigger me tomorrow night....we shall see!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Gerbera77 thanks hun hope you see that smiley face soon xx

Evie hope your doing OK? I'm not enjoying this 2ww already xx

Pheeney did have issues when you thawed your 2 embies before? Sorry to ask but this fet hasn't been the greatest xx

Afm I'm just really thirsty atm and I can't put it down to meds as I'm not on any so that's a bit strange but it here than that I'm ok a bit snappy but I get like that before af xx


----------



## Evie777

Loopy loo- I had noticed some thirsty moments too over the last few days. But I am on meds, so who knows! 

I'm ok, but my pma wavered this evening a bit...I started googling about the collapsed/non expanded blastos!! So silly! It made me feel like crap, so I listened to my ivf hypnosis CD to chill out. Gets so much harder as the days get closer to OTD! 

Anyone else who is on eastrogen and progesterone, have you found the side effects/symptoms (whatever they are lol) easing off as you get nearer to OTD? Was wondering if it's that my body has got used to the drugs? My headache, sore boobs and gas have all eased up a bit. So the only other thing that is slightly worse is sleepiness. Anyone else? 

Hope everyone else is ok. PMA!! Xx


----------



## pheeny

Evie and loopy my embryos lost cells during thawing the worst was 70%, I don't know if the cells collapsed or not.  You're body should develop tolerance to the drugs Evie and hopefully side effects will disappear.
Exciting Gerbera, good luck with your scan - how long after trigger is et?


----------



## alba17

Teammonkey, hi! I am happy to hear that your beautiful embie survive the thawing! I am in Germany, here (perhaps, only my clinic) they freeze the embryo at 2pn stage. I had a medicated FET (BFN)before the fresh cycle resulted my DS, but the embryos quality not so good (only 4 cell in day 3). That is why I am a little bit skeptical.

Hi Gerberra, thanks for the warm welcome :* your signature give me hope! 

Evie77, I had a medicated FET before, but I think everyone reacts differently. I got all the PG symptoms when I use the progesterone support, until the doctor told me to stop it . But, in my fresh cycle, the progesterone effect is not as bad as the medicated FET. Perhaps the combination between estrogen + prog causing all the wackiness 

Anyway, best wishes for all of us


----------



## gerbera77

Pheeny-for my last FET I had the trigger injection on the Monday night and ET was exactly a week later for a blast transfer.  It basically mirrors the timing of a fresh cycle, without the EC of course! X


----------



## teammonkey

Hi loo that's reassuring to hear! My clinic don't seem worried I just panic! They never really go into detail on grading as I think we obsess so I'm kind of glad, but I recall the embryologist telling me at my transfer the quality and stage as hatching blastocyst so I'm hopeful!

Hi pheeny, I don't think I do, it's not in my plan, I think now it's at the right level I'm just left wondering how it's getting on.. they took bloods which apparently tell them when is best based on hormone levels? it's all new to me doing a FET is v different to a fresh cycle! Much easier but more confusing! I trust my clinic they have excellent results & got me my bfp last time. So hopefully they know what they are doing even if I don't hope you sleep better tonight, these meds have a lot to answer for! I'm hopeful your little beans thaw perfectly, fx! X

Gerbera exciting news keep us in the loop!

Evie not on both yet, but last time it didn't ease for me, remember my boobs being so big and sore, but I think we all respond differently don't we! 
Alba good luck this cycle, we all new in our bodies is the best place for our embies, it's where they are meant to thrive so fx for you! X

Afm was meant to be off work this week, as expected transfer this week. So I'm gutted to be back in work tomorrow! But luckily my boss has been fab & I'm taking wednesday-Friday off then off from next Tuesday for the week so a lot of time to relax pre and post transfer! X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katie2015

ThNks everyone! 
Loo those symptoms sound promising. I was a bit like that last time when I had a positive pregnancy test.. they did dwindle after the first week so I thought it was going to be negative and hey presto I was pregnant! Just to make sure you don't get disheartened if yours dip slightly too!! 😃

Welcome Alba! Let's hope AF visits you soon so you can jump on board the hormone train 🚂

Thanks Katy... looks like there will be three of us with similar dates with Team Monkey.. as long as our linings behave themselves! Very exciting!! 👍🏼

Thanks Gerbera! Fx for you tomorrow!! 🤞🏼

Ooo Pheeny how exciting for your ET Tuesday!! Sending lots of sticky vibes your way! I have everything crossed for both your embies to thaw nicely!

Xxx


----------



## The_Lau76

Wow so much going on.
Welcome to the new girls
Good luck tomorrow gerbera on your scan. I have mine tomorrow too and hoping it is all go... hoping for a et date if the lining is thick enough.  
Teammonkey.. great news about your lining.


----------



## pheeny

Lau good luck for your scan today 😊


----------



## aissha

wow, I wasn't able to log on over the weekend and it takes a while to catch up on all that is going on!!

good luck today with scans ladies    and congrats on the lining thickness teammonkey

welcome to alba and katy and katie!

at my clinic they almost never tell more than the number of cells, no grading (even though I know they do it), just how many pre and post thaw and off you go... they also insist on 3dt as (being dutch and doctors, they are obviously all knowing) they insist it is the best way (and yet most specialist clinics go with 5dt)... but they are sometimes right, so I will let them away with it   

I am trying to be positive, but feel in my heart that it would just be too easy if I got a bfp and history tells me that it ain't easy  I have been so lucky in the last few years, after many years of bfn after bfn (started treatment in 200 and am blessed with what I have (2 boys currently with chicken pox) so I feel greedy and guilty for even trying for a 3rd... 

I have to say I have really appreciated everyone here, not only for the super support, but also helping me focus on PMA (even if it doesn't work all the time)

is anyone else testing tomorrow?


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Morning Ladies 

Hope you are all feeling well, good luck for anyone having scans today. 

AFM this DR is so long!! Im only on day 6 eurghhh! they said it would be 2-2.5 weeks sniffing the Syranel then my period should arrive - is this the norm? what happened with you ladies on this? TIA xx


----------



## The_Lau76

LI anne.  I didn't do DR with FET so cannot comment ... on my fresh cycle I was DR for about a week or so.

Afm.... scan went fine. Lining triple and measuring 8.5mm. ET booked for Monday 20th. Upping progynova to 10mg per day and start progesterone on Wednesday 3 times a day.


----------



## kate_32

Hi everyone. Hope you are all well. I did a natural cycle last month that seemed like a complete waste of my time. I keep coming from Wales to London on the 5:11 train. I did day 1-3 bloods, midcycle scan, then having to detect ovulation I had another two scans to try to see what was happening. I ovulated on day 23. Was told it was a positive sign and then had feedback to say come back on your next period day 1-3. Meaning no transfer, no explanation, no nothing. I have to say it's been so confusing and no communication given. Just wondering if this has happened to anyone else. They just said last month was to detect i ovulate and that's all. Why they couldn't transfer I don't know.


----------



## teammonkey

Good morning ladies,

Hope you're all having a good day!

Gerbera and Lau good luck for your scans today! let us know how you get on xx

Aissha you shouldn't feel guilty, you have the same wants as everyone else, if you want 3 good for you, for having the strength to go through treatment again! I am trying for my second so I totally get that, I feel bad when I read what some of the ladies on here have been through, but as the same time, i want my son to experience growing up with a sibling, I was so close to my sister growing up. So I am doing it, and remembering we all have our dreams, whether that be 1 or 5! Thanks for you message, I am feeling a bit more positive now. But can't help think I can't be lucky enough to get 2 babies from one batch of eggs! Are you testing today? Not sure if I am right there, but if you are good luck!!! 

Lau thanks for you message, and fab news on your lining, yours sounds the same as mine! Our dates are so close, 1 day apart, are you having a day 3 embie or blast transferred. 

Katie I haven't had a natural cycle, so I can't comment, but I would advise to get someone at your clinic to explain it all to you, it doesn't sound like they are being very clear, I have found this with my clinic in the past, its frustrating!

AFM depressed to be at work today, but I am off for the rest of the week after today, have a crown replacement at the dentist tomorrow which I am dreading, and a chilled film day with my friend on wednesday, cannot wait to switch off and de-stress! On a negative note, woke up today with what feels like thrush, I reckon inserting the progynova has maybe led to an infection, really worrying it will affect my cycle.


----------



## The_Lau76

Teammonkey.. fx that it'll be great for us then!!! I have a blast which is 5AA I think. Just have to hope it wants to embed . What about you?
Don't know thst thrush would effect your cycle but get some advice about it x


----------



## Joanna555

Hello ladies, 

I had another scan today (day 15) and everything still looks good - lining at 9.8 and my dominant follicle at 20. They said they won't scan me anymore and that I need to call them when the ovulation test says that I am at 'peak fertility' (I am doing the Clear Blue digital ovulation test that tells you when you have high fertility - a flashing happy face which is what I got today and yesterday - and peak fertility which is displayed as a non-flashing happy face which is what we're waiting for). Given that I've had two days of high fertility, I am guessing that peak fertility could be tomorrow or the day after. As many of you know, I am doing a natural cycle without any drugs so it's a bit less predictable for planning purposes. I was worried what would happen if transfer needed to be on Sunday and they said not to worry, they would still do it. It feels like it's been too good so far, I keep fearing that something unpleasant is lurking around the corner but I suppose it's hard when I've had so many BFNs. Trying to stay positive, the sunshine today is really helping. 

Lau, I am so pleased that your scan today went well and best of luck with the transfer on Monday. If I peak on Wednesday, we'll be transfer day buddies!  

Teammonkey, try not to worry about the possible infection, maybe go to your GP if you're worried but it could well be nothing or something that's easily fixed. And yay for being off work, that always helps so much with de-stressing which is just what the doctor ordered for transfers! 

Kate32, I am sorry to hear about your experience last month, that's not very nice. Which clinic was it? I know that some want to make sure that you ovulate so they do a cycle tracking month but you should have certainly been informed about this well in advance (and given your consent to this protocol!). We were at Homerton before going private and I have to say that there is a huge difference in the amount of information that is shared with you and generally the experience with the clinic. Hope it goes smoother this time round and don't be afraid to ask questions until you understand what they are doing (and why). xxx

Big hugs to everyone in the 2ww (you can do it, ladies!) and all those awaiting the transfer.


----------



## aissha

teammonkey, that sounds a bit like the reaction I had to Utrogestan (is that what you are on?) I was so stressed about it, I finally got a doctor to do something about it as the itching was unbearable... the next cycle they changed me to Lutinus (same dose and method of use - up the front  ) but I have had no discomfort. I honestly think it was part of the reason for my multiple bfns... I don't think my body could cope - and the dose would increase after bfp... I think it was an allergic reaction to whatever was in the utrogestan that is not formulated the same way in the lutinus. I would give your clinic a call to see if they could prescribe you an alternative progesterone... (obviously it could be something totally different for you, but worth checking...)  (thanks for the kind words   testing tomorrow morning at the crack of dawn if not before  )

brilliant scan news joanna, hope you hit your peak tomorrow and try to push those negative thoughts away, one day at a time, if it is positive today, then you can be happy now and worry about tomorrow tomorrow!!   

kate, I would maybe ask for a phone appointment with a nurse or the doc and just say you would like to understand a bit more of their plan. Sometimes they think they have explained it to you, but they rush and skim over details and if you don't know to ask the right question, then they assume you understood, rather than they have not actually explained it at all... it is so frustrating to be in the dark.... knowledge is power as they say. It will help you make decisions and feel more in control...

Sorry, Lianne, my condition has me in a permanent DR  (no cycle without stim) so I have no idea...


----------



## teammonkey

Which clinic are you with Lau? I'm with Care Nottingham, and they have told me it is a top grade blast, but don't tend to discuss the actual grades! 

Hi Joanna, great news about your lining and follicles! It's funny how the clinics do things so differently, I had a blood test but don't do ovulation tests, they don't think I will ovulate, or am ovulating, always makes me worry when I don't do a test! I wanted to do a natural cycle, im not sure why they didnt put me on one, as I have no fertility issues and ovulate every month. But after struggling with my lining this time I am kind of glad I am medicated! Please try and stay positive no matter how hard it is, we all have our positive and negative days! Thanks for your message, I have spoken with the nurse who said the pessary for thrush is safe, if I am honest every GP have seen is clueless about ivf, i trust the nurses at my clinic more than my gp, so will go with that she has advised. Oh I know de-stressing really helps! I will start doing the zita west meditation to help keep me positive from tomorrow too. If you havent tried it, I highly recommend! 

hi aissha, no I am on oestrogen support, did you get a reaction quite quickly after starting taking it? As I have been on mine for weeks now, so seems strange I could react now? I did change to vaginal pills of this drug last week though, but again if I was going to react I would expect that to happen soon after starting taking it, not 5 days later.. I did look at side effects for progynova and thrush was one of them, I now have the pessary so I will use later today and fx it works! 


Valentines tomorrow, are any of you ladies treating the hubby's? My hubby better have treated me this year, going through all of this


----------



## Joanna555

Aissha, thanks for the support, lovely, and I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow! 

Teammonkey, thanks for your kind words. I have tried Zita West (the visualisations/ meditations), I do like them but found it a bit repetitive listening to them. Will probably go back to them though (along with Headspace meditation) after transfer, at the moment yoga is keeping me sane (-ish, LOL!). I am so glad you got some advice and that the thrush meds are safe, hope it sorts everything out. 

Ooh, Valentine's, my partner is off work this week (teacher during half term) and she said she'd make some aubergine parmigiana to go with some cheeky bubbly tomorrow. We decided to stay in, every restaurant is often super packed. What is everyone else doing? Big hugs! X


----------



## LuluLimon

Hi ladies...About to start our FET natural cycle with an endo scratch tmrw. Hope it's not too late to join the board?
We were lucky on fresh cycle but last FET ended in MC due to likely poor implantation issues. We have 2 frosties left and will only do single transfer. I've had 5 months off to build up again.
I'm trying to be positive again after a long time on holiday..But I have my moments...
Trying the same supplements, acupuncture etc but a new clinic.

Not had a scratch before...Hoping it's not too painful. Great timing of V Day for it! 

Wishing us all magic sticky dust and lining dust for this cycle xx
Lulu


----------



## Katie2015

LuluLimon welcome to the group! We both got BFPs in the same group last year...! So so sorry to hear of your MC 😔 Mine was at 9 weeks so know how horrendous it is 😣

Definitely not too late to join as plenty still starting new cycles. 

Fx for us this time   Xxx


----------



## The_Lau76

Joanna555... it would be great if you are Monday too  
Teammonkey.. I am at The Bridge Centre in London (part of London Women's clinic). They graded them when I did my fresh cycle in August 2013 so it is on the system.  Unsure whether they still do now. 
Welcome Lululimon x


----------



## gerbera77

Good evening all


Aissha-wishing you the very best of luck for tomorrow. Will have everything crossed for you.  Try and think positively - there is no reason why it shouldn't work. Xxx


Lilianne-I am not sure as am doing a natural cycle FET, but that sounds about right from when I DR on a fresh cycle.  Time will fly by! X


Lau-excellent news on your scan and ET....very exciting! Xx


Kate-that sounds odd-possible monitoring cycle.  Definitely call them for an explanation. X


Teammonkey-enjoy your time off, well apart from the dentist tomorrow you poor thing! Enjoy some down time xx


Joanna-fingers crossed for peak fertility tomorrow! Xx


Lulu-welcome and lots of luck for your cycle x


Hi to everyone else....


AFM-scan went well today.  My lining is 9.1mm and lead follicle is 19mm so all set for the trigger shot tonight, which means they can time my transfer for next Monday.  I am doing a natural FET, but you can have ovitrelle to induce ovulation so they can plan exactly when the transfer will be.  now to stay relaxed about the embryo thawing.  This is our last one so will be keeping everything crossed! Xxx


----------



## pheeny

Ohh good luck for tomorrow Aissha, what a perfect valentines present!

Gerbera great news for your scan, sounds like you're going yo be in good company for transfers on Monday.

Lululimon welcome, I didn't find the scratch painful at all so hope it's the same for you.

Joanna your v day sounds great, hubby is having a sick day tomorrow for et, and to look after us so he's on dinner with some bubbles (alcohol free Sainsburys bubbles are surprisingly good) and I'm hoping for some chocolates 😀

Team monkey, he better be treating me, I'm planning on taking up position in the couch and not moving a lot!  Hope the pessaries does the job, it's common with high doses of estradiol. 

Week off for me now so I can fully relax and give my body the best chance, although it's not so relaxing with a toddler on the loose.  Et tomorrow afternoon 😬 Very nervous and trying hard to keep positive.  Had to hunt out all our lucky orange clothes from our fresh cycle - anyone else got their lucky charms?


----------



## gerbera77

Pheeny-thank you.  Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow!!  Very exciting! 
Xx


----------



## Joanna555

Just a quick note to say best of luck for tomorrow, Pheeny, we'll all be rooting for you for the transfer!  xxx


----------



## The_Lau76

Gerbera.... it may well be a nice ET party Monday ha ha..good news x

Pheeny ..best of luck tomorrow.  I listened to music with all things related to babies or staying or sticking... like stuck on you or hold on .. will be doing the same on Monday


----------



## The_Lau76

And good luck tomorrow aisha x


----------



## teammonkey

Joanna I've thought about trying yoga, would you recommend? I'm more of a exert yourself exercise fiend! But can't whilst cycling, think it could be why my lining wasn't doing so well, it's got thick since stopping. Was going to go swimming but now I have thrush that's out.. zita is a bit repetitive, did help me stay positive last time, but this cycle I'll admit I'm struggling with it! Sounds like a nice evening you've got planned tomorrow  I may cook for my hubby. Got him a card & chocs and we can't go out as my son goes to bed by 7 

Welcome lulu! Sorry for you loss and good luck with this cycle! It's hard being positive, I think we are all up and find it challenging to be positive. Good luck with your scratch x

Thanks gerbera! With the thrush and dentist it's not feeling like much of a break!  glad your scan went well! Yay!! Hope triggers gone ok! Oh I am feeling nervous about the thaw too. Always a worry ahead hey? Fx xx

Hi pheeny, good luck for tomorrow! How cute that et is on Valentine's Day! Enjoy your day & I hope transfer goes well. Haha if he doesn't treat you I imagine there will be trouble! Have you thought how you will manage a toddler with the no lifting etc? It's worrying me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aissha

Just a quick post from me. I am sitting in the hospital waiting for the blood test, which unfortunately will only confirm the horrible mean clear blue digital result from this morning of Not pregnant 😢


----------



## Evie777

Aissha! So sorry honey


----------



## pheeny

Aissha so sorry to hear your news, sending lots of hugs, it's so cruel.

Thanks for all the good luck vibes Gerbera, lau, Joanna and team monkey.

Joanna that sounds like a great idea, been goggling songs all morning, found Kooks by Bowie which I think is pretty apt.

Team monkey, my husband is taking tomorrow off too so I can minimise lifting her, she's only 14 months so not confident at walking long distances, but it's the lifting out if the cot and into high chair etc that worries me a bit. Spent most of yesterday either walking or dancing with her in my arms going to miss it for the next two weeks.

Not long to go before I get given my best valentines present 😍


----------



## gerbera77

Aissha-so very sorry xxx


----------



## aissha

cheers ladies    , I was not surprised as you might have guessed, onwards and upwards as they say. I have a few more frosties before I have to give up.

good luck to you all scanning and transferring today and soon... the whole group can't be BFN so I think I have improved your odds


----------



## teammonkey

Aissha so sorry, this journey is hard. Big hugs to you xx

Pheeny it's really hard, my son is confident walking and running lol but like you say still got to lift him in and out of the car seat, chair at dinner and he's super clingy at the mo! Good luck today!  X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loopy loo1017

Aisha I'm sorry for your news but is good that your staying positive xx

Evie how you holding up? I've had enough and I think deep down I know it hasn't worked xx

Pheeny good luck for today hun xx

Gerbera great news on your scan not long until your embie is back with you xx

Hi to everyone else hope your well xx

Afm I'm 4dp5dt and I tested negative lol even though I knew it would be but I only tested once last cycle and that failed so want to try and ease myself into the fail if I can lol...this was meant to be our last cycle but I'm not sure I can give up just yet maybe 1 more cycle but o would have to eggshare again as I don't think I could afford a full cycle on my own...my recipient got pregnant and is now 6 months along and I'm so pleased for her but it's very hard to hear someone else can get pregnant using your eggs but you can't so now I wonder is there something wrong with me xx


----------



## Evie777

Hi Loopy! Must be really hard that your receipt was able to get her bfp with your eggs...I guess at least you know your eggies are top notch! I think sometimes it's just one of those things, not thst there's anything wrong with you xxx Naughty naughty for testing early! You're definitely still in the game!  Xx I'm ok, apart from starting to go a bit  ...I'm still hopeful, although I don't know why as I've never ever got a bfp....only 2 sleeps until this horrible limbo is over....I'm   to the universe that this is it..and dping my best not to symptom spot, thankfully I don't have many symptoms...but still...I found myself staring at my boobs today looking for clues, so this has to stop before I totally lose it! 

Good luck Pheeny! Xx

Hope the rest of our crew is dping ok. Xx


----------



## aissha

thanks loopy loo, when is your otd? are you having no symptoms? wow I admire you so much for doing the eggshare, that is such an amazing gift you have given. remember it only takes one to make it happen and you never know, this might well be your little fighter.

I wouldn't stress too much about lifting and exertion, by all means, if you can get your oh to wait on you hand and foot, definitely do, but the embies do look after themselves very well.... just try not to worry about too much   

Evie, I was ttc for nearly 5 years before my first bfp, was 100% certain that it would be another bfn, so don't give up hope, I will have fingers and toes crossed for you for Thursday (is it?)


----------



## teammonkey

Loo you said it, it's too early! I have only had ivf once before and tested 7dp5dt and got a very faint bfp on a first response, so please do not lose hope! What type of test was it? 

Evie hope you're holding up ok xx

Talking of egg sharing, has anyone else considering becoming an egg donor further down the line if they no longer need eggs? I think I would like to if this cycle is successful. Such a great gift to give x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aissha

I believe most clinics have a 35 years cut off for DE so that would rule me out (by quite a few years   )


----------



## loopy loo1017

Evie thanks hun it is lovely knowing I've done a good thing and that my eggs work...cant believe you find out in 2 days I'm praying that works for you hun...my boobs keep feeling good like they're burning/tingling it's hard to explain bit I get what you mean I was good on my last 2ww but this time I think I've lost the plot lol xx

Aisha my otd is the 21st a week today...just burning sensation in my boobs,cramps and tmi but wind/constipation my stomach is gurgling alot xx

Team monkey it was a boots strip test I've got a free but going to use that on Thursday as my period is due the weekend...I didn't think it would be positive at all lol xx

At my clinic you can only eggshare up until 32 years old xx


----------



## teammonkey

lol aissha! 

Loo when I tested I used a cheap amazon one, well a few all bfn then tried first response positive, would definitely advise using those hun x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loopy loo1017

Team monkey thanks hun I won't us it til Thurs or Fri though may just use my cheapest until then lol xx


----------



## teammonkey

Is friday your official test day loo? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loopy loo1017

No next turds ay is 11dp transfer...we had transfer last Friday but I reckon if im pregnant it should start to show by Thurs of Fri xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Haha turds ay sorry typo I meant Thursday


----------



## The_Lau76

Aiissha... I am sorry. This all sucks. Sounds like you are in the same boat as new regarding age.. I am almost 41 and feel as if I am running out of time a little. 

Evie and loo.. hang in there. This is the torture part. Fx
Good luck pheeny 

I am tired again today and wonder whether it is because I have upped the progynova . Just want to close my eyes but have a 2.5 year old climbing on me


----------



## teammonkey

Loo I would say it should, they do say development can be a little delayed on a FET so don't lose hope until Tuesday xx
Lau I'm feeling the same, had a nap when lo was at mums earlier! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pheeny

Am pupo 😊 Et was fine,finding it hard to be happy though could do was some positivity our way, but defrosted one at90 other 70 but both still collapsed, so I was stupid and did some googling and doesn't look great 🙁


----------



## gerbera77

Pheeny-congrats on being PUPO!    


Time for positivity-stop googling! Sending lots of positive sticky vibes to you xxxxxx


----------



## pheeny

Thanks Gerbera already been in tears this morning, going to try to have a positive day


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pheeny hun I know what you mean I came home and googled too  but try to stay away from that all I'm go ogling now is positive stories...I've tested yesterday and today and nothing as white as can be...I've know deep down it hasn't worked I suppose um just hoping for a miracle and thats all we can do...look after yourself and take it easy xxx

Teammonkey thank hun I think I just need to stay realistic cuz I'm not sure I can pick myself up from the disappointment so if I stay that way from the beginning it's easier  for me to accept...if you know what I'm saying xx

Thelau76 thank you...this is defo the worst part xx

Evie hope your ok hun xx

Aisha hope your ok xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Evie777

Pheeny and Loopy, if there's 3 of usin this thread, it must be pretty common?   our embies decided lots once planted back inside   xx

Hope everyone else is well. Xx

I'm starting to freak out about testing tomorrow. Especially as I know OTD is today...deep breath and onwards. Xx


----------



## Evie777

Evie777 said:


> Pheeny and Loopy, if there's 3 of usin this thread, it must be pretty common?  our embies devided lots once planted back inside  xx
> 
> Hope everyone else is well. Xx
> 
> I'm starting to freak out about testing tomorrow. Especially as I know OTD is today...deep breath and onwards. Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Lol well I woke up and couldn't sleep so now I have a brew and I'm watching a film lol waiting for my son to get up and take him school but he is 9 and getting really sloppy lol xx

Evie I'm really hoping it is positive for you...how come your not testing today? I'm going to test Friday with a frer and if that doesn't show anything then I will know it's all over as af is due Sunday or Monday xx


----------



## Evie777

I've got a work thing today, and dint think I can facertainly it if BFN, so will wait. Also, my clinic said if BFN today, test again Friday as FET embies can go back a bit...so I'm thinking, Thursday is a good day and should show by then. Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Evie I like your plan...I think if mine does implant then it will be later as it wasn't fully expanded when going in...my boobs keep really tingling and burning which is strange they don't normally but that's all really...I have everything crossed for tomorrow you've done well holding out...did you do a medicated? Sorry I forgot xx


----------



## Evie777

Thanks Loopy. Yep..my boobs are a bit weird too. Some mild shooting pains and also gave gone up a size and sore! I'm betting it's the drugs. Yes, medicated. Progynova and Prontogest, which is an injectable progesterone. They joys! Xx is yours medicated?


----------



## aissha

Pheeny  congrats on being pupo... you had two put back in? double the chance then  remember for all the statistics in the world, none of them match to you, so your chances are 50:50 - there are only 2 possible outcomes... so focus on the positives and    stop googling 

Loopy, I totally get what you mean, I sometimes think it is better to be expecting the worst to kind of protect yourself, but I also know from too many bfns to count, that it doesn't hurt any less...   so try to enjoy the pupo bubble if you can

Evie, you will know either way tomorrow so try to enjoy your work thing today and deal with tomorrow when it happens...     (although tingly boobs to me sounds like a good sign  - has that ever happened before?)

morning everyone else, hope you are surviving   and have positive days today 

afm I spoke with the nurse yesterday and now am just waiting for AF and going to get straight back on the saddle again  Save​


----------



## loopy loo1017

Evie no I'm natural hun so my period will be due Sunday or Monday I think that's why I'm so eager to test lol as nothing is holding it away...it's hard to distinguish between the drugs and symptoms xx

Aisha thanks hun I'm also trying to plan my next steps as I'm not sure what they are but we won't be progressing with them until after my holiday in June...are you going for another fresh cycle? Xx


----------



## aissha

hey loopy, no more fresh cycles for me. I have 5 frosties left and once they are gone, I am done... I was lucky enough to get 8 embies from my last fresh of which 2 were implanted during the fresh, got my bfp and my fabulous son, and froze 6... my dh and I have discussed for months and months and decided to draw the line at the end of these frosties. I don't think either of us could cope with another fresh cycle and we are at peace with that. I would desperately love another, but we are blessed with our two boys and if that is our family, then we are beyond lucky to have what we do  I have been on this journey for 9 years (and thinking about it for many before) and feel ready to stop (but can't stop with these frosties just sitting there with the promise of something wonderful just out of reach)

ooh I am starting to ramble, best get to work!!


----------



## MoM11

Hi all
Fingers crossed for all of you who are PUPO, hoping for many BFPs in this thread!
I'm doing a medicated FET, downreg with Synarela, got my period after 9 or 10 days, will do a Scan and estradiol test tomorrow and hopefully start the estrogen supplements ( progynon) on Friday. Transfer will be 8 March if all goes well!
Have been TTC for 5 years, will be transferering embies no 12 and 13 (it they thaw alright) and trying to stay positive... had a hysteroscopy and a scratch in october and was planning to do a FET shortly after, but had a borrelia infection/Lyme disease so I had to wait until now. Have a total of 4 frosties so if this doesn't work we'll do another FET (although I'm not sure of the Quality of the last 2). After that I think we'll have to give up, at least about one eggs.
I'm on immune meds, anyone else?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Aisha I don't blame you hun I'm considering doing 1 more eggshare cycle and that will be it for me then aswell just to say I've give it a good go lol...I feel lucky to have my son 2 but my partner hasn't got any children so would have been nice for him to have 1 but what will be will be xx

Mom good luck for your cycle hun xx


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning ladies, 

I have news  . I've been scheduled for my FET on Monday so, Lau, we are matching again. I'm at 11:30 am, what time are you scheduled? 

Aissha, it's inspiring to see how positive you are and I am so sorry about your BFN. I think your approach of focusing on the future and next steps is the right one, I know so many couples who took forever to conceive but the fact that they didn't give up meant that in all the cases I know, they ended up having babies in the end  I do agree though on what a toll IVF takes on the body and particularly the mind, I have 7 frosties left (we transferred one fresh) but if we exhaust these and there's still no baby, I think we'll look to adoption as I'm not sure I can take another fresh cycle. 

Pheeny, congrats on being PUPO! Please try not to worry too much, it's now out of your hands and the embies are in the best possible place for them. I am having 2 put back as well, a bit scared but also excited  

Teammonkey, I love yoga and would recommend it to anyone - it's made me much stronger and more flexible but what I really like about it is what a big impact it's had on my overall well being; I work in a stressful job but since taking up yoga years ago, I am much less affected by all the stress and more zen about life in general. But hey, that's just me, everyone has their own ways! By the way, it's really lovely of you thinking about possibly being an egg donor in the future; I would do it but I'm past the maximum age (35 at most clinics) and have a below par AMH so I wouldn't be a suitable candidate unfortunately. 

A big hug to everyone else and welcome to all the new joiners, sticky baby dust to us all!


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies 

Good news from my scan. Lining is at 8.2mm and has the triple stripe! Transfer is scheduled in for next Wednesday.  Anyone else transferring that day?


----------



## teammonkey

Pheeny congrats! They are back where they belong now it's amazing what mother nature can do, so try stay positive! X

Loo I get that, I'm keeping my fx for you hun xx

Evie good luck Hun xx

Aissha good for you getting back to it, fx it's not a long wait! X

Joanna great news about ET, im a day behind you & lau! You've sold yoga to me, I need to give it a go! Ahh thanks I have just come across so many ladies on here who've needed them, im lucky to have no fertility issues, and good AMH so if I manage a baby before I'm 35 I will. X

Katy fab news  I'm transferring the day before x

Afm had a great day chilling at my friends, watching films and chatting whilst eating! Just what the dr ordered during this madness! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerbera77

Hi all


Lou-hang on in there - not long to go.  Will be keeping everything crossed for you xx


Evie-lots and lots of luck for testing tomorrow-everything crossed for you too! Xx


Aissha-great news that you are straight back in there! The odds surely are with you with 5 Frosties.  Everything you say resonates with me too-we have been so utterly, utterly blessed with our two boys and would still love another.  I guess it is finding that point where you close the door On this process and move forward.  Something DH and I need to discuss.. I am still very much in two minds about whether to do another fresh if this FET doesn't work.....so hard! Xxx


Mom-welcome and lots of luck for your FET. X


Joanna-fantastic news. My ET is also planned for Monday - going to be a busy day.  We get a call in the morning on Monday with a time to come in.  Will be interesting to see if our OTD differ at all? X


Katy great news on your ET xx


Teammonkey sounds like a lovely day.... hope the dentist went well! Xx


Hi to everyone else x


AFM starting to think about the thaw now. Will it, won't it!! Been so calm up until now....must find my zen place! Think a run will help sort me out....xx


----------



## teammonkey

Gerbera funny you say that, I've started thinking about the thaw too! How many have you got froze? What stage were they froze? Sorry if you've said already! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerbera77

Team monkey - we have one frozen left (had two from DS2 and did one in December which resulted in a very early loss). Both blasts.
How about you?  X


----------



## teammonkey

We have only 1 blast. So scary having just the one! We got pregnant on our first cycle, blast transferred and this one froze. So fx!! Id def have a fresh cycle if this didn't work, but it's just the expense! We could do without that right now x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks ladies. Very excited for transfer next week!  

Teammonkey - Great that I'm just one day behind you. I know what you mean about the thawing. It's such a worry. The odds are in our favour though. Thaw rates are generally pretty good. Will keep my fingers crossed for you x

Gerbera77 - hope you enjoyed your run! Fab that your transfer is next week too. Think there's lots of transfers happening next week. It will be nice to have some 2ww buddies x

Joanna - excellent news on transfer! I will be joining you on the 2ww a couple of days later. X

Loopy loo - hope you are enjoying your PUPO bubble! I can understand why you would want to test early being on a natural FET. Do you think you will? X

Aiisha - great to hear you can go straight into next cycle.  Wishing you the best of luck x

Evie - I have everything crossed for your test tomorrow.   X

Mom11 - welcome and best of luck for your cycle. I'm not on immune meds as NHS funded. Which clinic are you with? X

Afm feeling very excited for transfer next week. Feeling weirdly positive this time round.  Our last cycle didn't feel right and it was a bfn so hoping my renewed positivity makes a difference! I think it's our circumstances aswell. We bought our first home last year, DP started a new job in November. It's like there's one thing missing in our life that would just make us feel complete.  Hoping and wishing


----------



## The_Lau76

Yay joanna and gerbera for Monday ET. Mine is booked for 2.30pm.  Means my husband  can go to work in the morning and meet me there.
Fab news team monkey and Katy for your as well. Lots of PMA needed
Loopy loo and pheeny.. hope you are keeping sane with this waiting period. 
Evie good luck tomorrow everything crossed for you
Hello newbies xx


----------



## teammonkey

Thanks Katy, right back at you glad you're feeling positive  really makes a difference! X

Thanks Lau xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evie777

Morning, BFN for me   

Again. I feel quite numb. It's going to be a long day. Today is 15dp5dt so doubt anything will change. I'm supposed to POAS again tomorrow but think it's utterly pointless.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Evie I am so sorry hun this journey is so cruel....look after yourself...it just doesn't get any easier does it xxx


----------



## pheeny

So sorry Evie xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Evie I tested this morning aswell and it was negative but I'm due on Sunday so surely it should have shown something by now...I hold my hands upto you not testing but I think I knew it was over as soon as transfer happened this time...I'm now planning another route but I think my only option is eggshare and thats a big decision for me...if you ever want to talk hun I'm here just message me xxx


----------



## The_Lau76

Loopy lou and evie I am so so sorry  
Take care of yourselves xx


----------



## Katy_81

So sorry To read this Evie.    Xx

Loopy loo - how many days past transfer are you? I'm sorry it was a bfn today. Is there any chance it's too early? Xx


----------



## Evie777

Thanks everyone for the support. This would be impossible without you guys xxx

Loopy, so sorry to hear about your BFN too. Keep testing though, you still have some time xxx And thank you. I will message you. And back sat ya. Message me if you need to talk hun. 

I know I should be happy that I still have a fresh and a frozen NHS cycle to go, but right now can't seem to feel hopeful about it at all xx


----------



## gerbera77

Loopy and Evie-so very sorry to read your news this morning. Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Evie - i know it's difficult to feel hopeful but time is a great healer and you will begin to feel stronger again. For now you need to be kind to yourselves. With my last bfn DP went straight to the shop and bought a bottle of wine which we shared with an evening of a favourite movies and a takeaway.  Another fresh cycle is great as you could get more frosties from it aswell. There is hope! Xxx


----------



## Evie777

Thanks Katey. It's true. I feel like this "journey" has resulted in me being made of steel, so I'm sure I'll get on with the fresh cycle, and there is hope. Unfortunately my DH is away with his sick dad and it's too early for wine, but come 12pm, I'll be hitting the shops to buy a cider and then will blast some music and get on with it. Not much else to do, but dust myself off and get on with it. In some ways, I feel pretty normal. 

The only thing i'm not sure about is if to do my horrible progeterone shot. clinic says to do it, but i really cant be bothered. Feels like torture now that i know it's bfn. xxx


----------



## Joanna555

I am so sorry to hear the news this morning  

Loopy, don't give up hope yet, things might still turn around. Big hugs for you! 

Evie, cider sounds great! For my fresh transfer once I got the BFN, it was straight to the pub for me. Amazing, you don't think it will make you feel that much better but just being out and about enjoying things rather than injecting yourself or shoving pessaries up nether regions helps so much in making one feel better. xxx


----------



## aissha

loopy and evie      I am soo sorry to see your news this morning. 

loopy maybe you are a bit early?

evie, I know it helped me to focus on my next option, so I hope that helps you too.

I would kill for a cider right now (aside from it being early morning  , I am now on antibiotics which are strictly no alcohol which is just plain cruel that I started those on my bfn day  )

welcome mom   
good luck for all the transfers next week and for the pupo ladies


----------



## teammonkey

Evie so sorry! This is such a cruel journey, take some time to look after yourself. And at least you have the goes on the NHS you can use, that's a big positive. 

Loo sorry you had a negative test hun, I really hope there's still hope for you, fx! But I won't fill you with false hope, just hoping for you. That is a big step hun, so would you be sharing with someone else not using someone else's eggs? As I've said I may consider this if this cycle doesn't work xx

Starting progesterone today! God i hate little gits!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Lau76

Teammonkey..I started the progesterone yesterday.. up the lady garden this time.. beautiful  

As a side, what do you lovely ladies do for work? Just curious


----------



## Evie777

Aissha- oh noooo! the idea of alcohol is the only positive for me now  , you poor thing!  

Teammonkey, you are right   need to look at the positives and continue on my quest! 

Lau- cool to chat about something other   I work with young people with special educational & emotional behavioral needs. what about you? xxx


----------



## pheeny

Loopy sorry to hear your news this morning, hope it's just a late developer for you and it changes.

Evie I'm glad you have some options, hope you can take some time to look after yourself xx

Team monkey ahhhh the delightful bum bullets 😉 at least you know it means you're getting close to transfer


----------



## pheeny

Evie that sounds like a challenging job.
Lau I'm a pharmacist, which has helped a bit with all the drugs I've been on 😊


----------



## Evie777

Thanks Pheeny! keeping everything crossed for you and all the sisters in this thread!   

A pharmasist! Sciency and well over my head  , must be handy having inside knowledge! My work is challenging, but often lots of parent type skills need to be applied, so good practice. I love my kids. xxx


----------



## The_Lau76

I am a midwife which makes this whole process really hard at times. I don't work clinically too much now as I am a senior manager but my office is on labour ward !


----------



## aissha

lau, that must be hard, I think I would actually turn green with envy   

evie, your job sounds both tough and massively rewarding at the same time...

and pheeny, a pharmacist, that must help a lot with understanding the (what seem to me) sometimes crazy combinations of drugs that the doctors prescribe. And I bet you never have to queue to get your prescription  

me, I am a structural engineer, so proper geek    

afm AF arrived today, so clearly the only thing stopping it was the drugs and little frostie obviously didnt even get a chance to implant  but that means I am going to start again with Day 1 in the morning, so if everything somehow goes as smoothly as the first part of the last cycle, I can stay in here but be a March cycle buddy...


----------



## MoM11

Sorry to hear your news Evie and Loopy! Loopy fx it was just too early!
Aisha that's too cruel about the alcohol... 

Went for a Scan and blood tests today, lining was still not thon enough so one or two more days of nasal spray before I can start the estrogen supplements. Didn't get my test results back yet so don't know the E2 levels.


----------



## LuluLimon

Sorry to read about the bfns today. Not much I can add other than hugs... 
Have first lining scan on Mon to see how it is going without drugs. Is anyone else on a natural cycle? I did downregging on our first FET and didn't like the side effects. I'll doing progesterone shots from ET though 
X


----------



## aissha

Mom, so how thin does the lining have to be? will you have to have another scan?

good luck lulu for Monday, I am not a natural, but just progynova and estradiol patches, so it's not very invasive until the progesterone pessaries start...


----------



## The_Lau76

Aissha.. it is tough. I delivered my great niece and friends babies in November just days after what would have been my due date after suffering a miscarriage last year. That was tough but onward and forwards x


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies, 
Lau I work in HR, like you say your job must be hard, especially at a time like this. But very rewarding?

Evie I can only imagine right now things feel very crap, but you get more goes & that's definitely something to hold onto, the odds are in your favour xx

Pheeny never tried them up the bum  my clinic is very strict about them being vaginally 

Aissha that's a big silver lining! Yay to starting again. Got my fx for you xx

Serister good luck!!! X

Afm started progesterone, hoped I'd remembered to be worse than it was... how wrong was I! Messy is an understatement!! X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katy_81

Seroster - that's great news!! Best of luck for tomorrow   xx

TheLau - I work as a data analyst for the NHS. I actually process all the data for the fertility clinic which I'm at which is a bit weird as sometimes see myself in the data! It must be hard being a midwife and going through this journey. My hat goes off to you xx

Aiisha - good to hear you can get going again tomorrow. When would you transfer likely be? 

Lululimon - good luck for your scan on Monday. xx I'm on a medicated cycle. I've never had the choice really but would love a cycle without all the drugs.

Mom11 - what sort of cycle are you on? I don't have a scan to check lining is thin. I think they must assume it is! I hope your lining starts to thin x

Teammonkey - I start the lovely pessaries on Friday too. They give me a choice of front or back passage. Have to say I always opt for front. The thought of bum bullets makes me whince lol x

Pheeny - prepare to be inundated with lots of drug related questions   my friend is also a pharmacist and I'm forever asking her for advice x

Just got back from my Tae Kwondo yellow belt grading. I passed!    Unfortunately I'll have to put it on the back burner for a while during the 2ww but might practice some patterns at home. it keeps my mind focussed if anything.


----------



## teammonkey

Katy nice to have the choice! I didn't get one but I don't think I could go via the back door anyway  very jealous that you've been exercising, I don't dare and I'm too tired now lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning ladies, 

It's very interesting to hear what we all do outside of this crazy fertility treatment stuff. I myself am a lawyer so it's quite a demanding and stressful job, not to mention tough to actually find time to have fertility treatment! I reckon we could build quite a solid little army of professionals between us all, we have a midwife and a pharmacist (both would be in very high demand!) and lots of capable professionals!  

Seroster, good luck with your transfer today! 

Katy-81, well done on your yellow belt! I agree, exercise helps so much, I don't know what I'm going to do with myself during the 2ww when I will need to take a break! 

AFM, I am skipping work and am off for a fun day in London today! It was a long-planned day off as my partner (who works in a school) has the day off during half term, so we're planning on going to some museums, having a little lunch, and generally taking it easy before my planned transfer on Monday. 

Big hugs to everyone! xxx


----------



## pheeny

Katy I'd love to see the data from my clinic, I bet that's really interesting. Haha I already get tonnes of questions, I don't mind I wouldn't do it if I didn't like helping people.  Ohhh and thats awesome about your belt!

Lau, I don't know how you do your job in the middle of going through all this, I don't think I'd cope very well.

Seroster good luck on your transfer today.

Joanna enjoy your day today sounds lovely.

I'm just counting down the days and driving myself crazy Looking for symptoms.


----------



## gerbera77

Morning all


Teammonkey-same here - started the cyclogest yesterday and already have an upset tummy! Sorry tmi! X


Lau-I am an accountant....yawn! But I am primarily a stay at home mummy, and do consultancy work from home for my old firm, which is great.  It must be hard at times being a midwife, but so rewarding x


Aissha-great that your af has arrived so you can crack on with the next cycle....this is a Feb/march thread so we can join you for your next journey too xx


Mom-fingers crossed your lining gets thinner so you can start x


Lulu-good luck for your scan on Friday.  I am doing a natural cycle-so much easier.  I have had two scans, one injection for ovulation (my choice for planning purposes) and cyclogest which started yesterday.  Much less invasive than a fresh cycle x


Seroster-lots of luck for today. Let us know how you get on x


Katy-congrats on passing! X


Joanna-enjoy your day today- sounds lovely x


Pheeny-hang on in there-hope you have a nice weekend planned with things to take your mind off your 2ww.  When is your OTD? Xx


Hi to everyone else...


AFM-roll on Monday... Trying not to stress too much! The clinic calls first thing on Monday with a transfer time.  Then they start the thawing process-if all ok we go in at the confirmed time, if not they call.  There is always that dread that the phone will ring again....eeek! X


----------



## aissha

Great news seroster, hope it goes perfectly today. 
Teammonkey, they are awful aren't they. I wonder about doing the injections that some people are on... wonder why they don't prescribe those for everyone...
Well done Katy on your belt... impressive 
Joanna, that sounds like a perfect day... enjoy 
Good luck pheeny with the last few days before otd... it's tough going but try to distract yourself 
Gerbera, roll on Monday and hope you have a great transfer. Are you having 1 or 2 put back? (Sorry if you've said, I am on the mobile and it's not easy to look back)
Afm i called the hospital and have my day 13 scan on 1st of March!


----------



## The_Lau76

Being a midwife is rewarding but it is hard to not be insanely jealous at times. 
We have a wide selection of jobs ...interesting stuff. 
Seroster.. good luck and fx for you
Aissha ... excellent news that you are good to go again 

Afm.. using the progesterone since Wednesday and feel a little bloated. Very very messy up the front passage compared to the back passage in my opinion.. but hey ho. Transfer is Monday and I am super excited now.. will be bricking it Monday though


----------



## gerbera77

lau-what time is your et? X


----------



## The_Lau76

Gerbera.. transfer is 2.30pm


----------



## gerbera77

Clinic have just called me and we are booked in for 3.20....


----------



## aissha

For today gerbera or Monday?


----------



## gerbera77

Monday....fingers crossed it thaws..our last one x


----------



## Delaroche

Evening Ladies,

So many of you have booked for ET... fx for you all! 

AFM, I work as a teacher. Must be hard to be werking as a Midwife being in the midst of a FET procedure...Last week
I went to the farmacy for Provera and I started this morning!
Finally getting started!
X


----------



## Katy_81

Evening ladies and a happy weekend to you all! 

Delaroche - great that you have got started on your cycle! Any idea when your transfer will be? x

TheLau - it is a very messy business. I have the joy of starting the pessaries this evening. Not looking forward to the symptoms that come with them.  Very excited for all the transfers happening next week. In previous cycles I haven't really had cycle sync buddies so I'm really happy a few of us are at the same stage x

Aiisha - the 1st March isn't far away at all. Will be here in the blink of an eye x

AFM a lady I work with today announced she is 13 weeks pregnant. She told me she had been trying for three years and was about to start fertility treatment. I'm really happy for her and it tugged on my heart strings a little that she'd experienced the anxiety and disappointment us IVF  ladies know all too well.  I'm feeling ok about it but there was that little voice in me saying "I wish I could have what you have   "  I know you ladies will understand the feeling. Only those that go through it really understand. Xx


----------



## Delaroche

Hi Katy,

I started taking Provera today and I expect to start with progynova by the end of February/beginning of March.
I'll be flying to Cyprus for FET around March 15-16. We have 3 frosties on ice and they are graded 'excellent quality blasts' by the embryologist. Third time lucky   
I had a colleague last week who gave birth to a LO... and I also heard that voice...
Different from your ladies IVF journeys I already have my family complete but I remember after my last girl was born I felt so sad for not enjoying another pregnancy and face the fact our family was complete. I always had such a wonderful time being pregnant. And now here I am ttc for D&E, contributing to their journey and    for them we can make it work.
Aiisha, I was reading this thread on my laptop today scrolling back a couple of days and read that you live in Leiden? I went to the wonderful Roosevelt clinic for my scans during our first cycle in July. 
Enjoy your weekends and those who go up for ET on Monday... relax and all good vibes!
DelaRoche


----------



## teammonkey

Joanna I hope you've had a lovely day, sounds fab! A break from work & this madness is definitely required from time to time! X

Pheeny it's the worst bit, looking into every symptom! How many days left now?

Gerbera ahh it's the worse! Sounds like you have a great balance with your line of work. Good luck for Monday! I hate the dreaded call too 

Aissha I mentioned this to my gp, she said they are soooo painful. Now we know why! Yay to scan being booked!

Lau I feel you on the messy note, bit bloated too, no other bad side effects yet. Sure it won't stay that way! Excited for you about Monday, I'm excited but anxious, worrying about the thaw...

Delaroche, yay to getting starting! Your et will be here before you know it x

Katy I know what you mean, you always read about or meet those people who have that miracle pregnancy, happy for them but insanely jealous!!

Afm feeling very tired today. Anyone finding this on progesterone? Not helped having my son & niece running riot all day. New crown fitted today so no more dentist, yay! Keep wondering about the embryo, only having 1 I'm starting to worry about it not thawing, or thawing and not being how it was. Has anyone been through the thaw before? How likely is it they aren't what they were quality/development wise? The thaw rate at my clinic for blasts is 90% so that reassures me it will thaw but I can't help worrying it may not be expanding as it was...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katy_81

Teammonkey - I've had a total of 4 blasts transferred now and all of them thawed absolutely fine.  90% is a pretty good thaw rate. I think it's 70% at my clinic. The odds are with you hun x

Delaroche - that is such a wonderful thing you are doing xx have everything crossed for third time lucky xx


----------



## Seroster

Hello ladies! I posted last week thinking that my natural FET was going to be cancelled this month... but I just wanted to say I went in for a smooth transfer this morning! Fingers crossed everyone else and thanks for your good wishes 

Ps sympathy for those on the pessaries- I remember them well from our fresh round   I'm grateful to be able to go for unmedicated for our FET!


----------



## Seroster

Haha sorry double posted so I've edited that last one so it makes sense- my phone doesn't like ff!


----------



## The_Lau76

fx crossed seroster. X
Teammonkey..the thaw rate depends on how they froze the blasts. Many of the clinics now use an up to date super duper technique that means they thaw really well.. let's keep everything crossed x


----------



## Natalie1402

Hi 

Can I join this thread ?  I rang up to request a natural frozen cycle and I have been accepted, I have to go for daily blood tests starting next Tuesday until I my levels peak then I can have my final frozen embryo transferred as long as it doesn't land on a weekend. I'm so excited 

I could be pupo by the end of the month


----------



## teammonkey

Thanks Katy! Fx I'm as lucky 

Delaroche amazing thing you are doing x

Seroster that's brilliant news! And at pessary chat they are the worst!

Lau ours use that new technique too so fx! I'm lucky to be at a very good clinic!

Welcome Natalie! Fx your cycle goes smoothly, I wish I'd have asked about a natural cycle, no idea how they decide who can & why? As I have no fertility issues and hate all the drugs so I wish I'd have asked! X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seroster

Good luck Natalie, I've found unmedicated to be sooo much less stressful than my fresh cycle! 

Teammonkey I'm sure you won't need to do FET again but if you do, I think you just have to have regular cycles and have a thick enough lining/clear leading follicle when scanned mid cycle (before ovulation). This is our second natural FET and it's such a walk in the park compared with downregulation etc!


----------



## gerbera77

Morning


Teammonkey- I feel shattered too. Must be the progesterone!  Regarding the thawing, my clinic is 90% success rate.  My previous FET, the embryologist said that the embryo was "beautiful and looked like a fresh one'.  So no pressure on my next one at all!    


Seroster-lots of luck for today x


Natalie-welcome and lots of luck for your cycle x


AFM-starting to next really nervous now....been so relaxed up until today, but woke with butterflies! Xx


----------



## Katie2015

Hi Ladies, sorry I've been absent this week... works been more than manic and had heaps of plans with friends in the evenings. Got them all out of the way before next week as guess what...ET being done Monday morning too!! There's a few of us for transfers Monday - Wednesday isn't there! Heaps of support for the dreaded 2ww. 

Evie, aissha and Lou, in so sorry for your BFNs. Its not often I'd say this but it's such a [email protected]£ch isn't it.. sending lots of 💗 Your way! 

Been on the pessaries for a couple of days now and they are just as gross as I remembered last time 🤢

Im excited for Monday but natural nerves are kicking in too 🙈 DH and I are also having a full refurb on our house so we're emptying it today and moving into mums for a couple of weeks... good timing right?! Mum knows about the treatment so luckily I'll be waited on hand and foot... 👍🏼🤣
How's everyone else feeling symptom wise?


----------



## pheeny

Seroster congrats on being pupo, unmedicated sounds a lot better!

Natalie welcome and good luck

Gerbera I know the feeling I thought I was super calm, but on my et day I started with the shakes at home, luckily was just excited by the time I got to clinic - not long to go 😀

Good luck for Monday Katie, you're right there will be lots of support of 2ww!

I'm feeling pretty relaxed, after such a beautiful day yesterday, hoping it's the same today we're going to the park to burn off some toddler energy and to take our minds off the bubs.  Hope everyone else has a good weekend planned.


----------



## teammonkey

Thanks seroster! Well if this cycle doesn't work we have to have a fresh cycle, but it's good to know for the future! I'm praying it's successful though, can't really afford to do it again, I'd forgot how emotionally draining it is too.. x

Gerbera definitely think it's the progesterone, I'm exhausted today, partly that & my son being awake a lot last night. He always sleeps through, just typical when I'm this tired hey! Fx this embryo looks as good for you!

Katie totally agree, I thought maybe I'd remembered the pessaries to be worse than they are... no  tbh being waited on sounds amazing right now! Having a child & doing this, I'm struggling I'm so tired & he kept me up a lot last night. Really need waiting on today 

Pheeny sounds like a nice day, enjoy x

I'm feeling so tired today, mixture of drugs and being up with my lo last night. Starting to feel bloated & constipated, & think I have conjunctivitis! After having thrush and now this, just feels something I'm taking is making me susceptible to infections, never had conjunctivitis before.. might sound silly but this feels like a sign it won't work this time. Sorry for the negative post! Having a down day. Hope everyone has a fab weekend xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seroster

Teammonkey totally with you on the crazy small child thing.... my three year old (who has to come to all our appointments with us as we don't have any family nearby) is being totally feral at the moment! I think she's disrupted by everything that's going on and also worried about me as we had an ectopic last cycle which obviously put me out of action for a while... she said the most heartbreaking thing yesterday! She had had imaginary twins the day before yesterday, feeding them and playing with them and changing their nappies, and yesterday she said they'd died  Poor little sausage.

Have as relaxing a day as possible everyone, especially all you people waiting for transfer next week! xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just wanted to let you know I've started spotting tonight so af will be here tomorrow the exact date I was due on will do a test in the morning just to make sure and to keep the clinic happy lol

Thank you all for your messages I will keep lurking around this thread to see how you all get on but I won't be posting as I need to figure out my next steps not sure where to go from here 

Good luck on your journeys ladies and stay positive xxxx


----------



## teammonkey

Seroster ahh poor little thing! Love the feral comment  I often thing that about my son! Wild!

Loo so sorry, hope you take some time to treat yourself outside of this world xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seroster

Sorry to hear that Loo, but don't lose all hope- my nurse was very clear yesterday that it was important to test even if there had been some bleeding, she said she'd had a BFP reported that day after a full bleed. It's not over til it's over x


----------



## Rachel1984

Hi ladies just jumped on this thread
Unfortunaltely just got a BFN on an FET single embryo transfer with our strongest one
My question is have any of you had BFNs and then gone on to get BFP on frozens?
Thank you


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Nancy, sorry to hear of your bfn. not personally but I know a lady from an old thread who got a bfn on her fresh cycle and then got a bfp on her frozen cycle. xx


----------



## Rachel1984

Thank you, we've got 5 left but I don't even know if it's worth it or maybe I should do fresh? 
We only did single embryo though so maybe two would help us?! We were over confident. Lol
Sorry I haven't had a chance to read all your stories and journeys. Sending you lots of baby dust and BFPs!!! Xxxx


----------



## Seroster

Nancy, we had a BFP from a natural frozen cycle in October, single embryo transfer (ended in ectopic but no apparent problem with the embryo and definitely nothing to do with it being frozen). We did previously have success with a fresh cycle but some clinics (including my own) are doing trials of *only* doing frozen transfers to allow the body to recover after EC, and my clinic only freeze top quality embryos which I'm sure is common practice.  Don't give up on those lovely little frosties!


----------



## teammonkey

Hi Nancy, sorry to hear about your bfn. My first FET so not for me but a friend had a bfn on a fresh to then get a bfp on frozen, I think it's best to have a review and discuss your concerns with your consultant see what they recommend? Always hard to know what's best xx




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerbera77

Hi Nancy-sorry to hear about your bfn. X


----------



## Lozzie2010

Hi. I'm currently on my 2ww on day 5. my mind is going crazy. feeling a bit numb not wanting to over think things.


----------



## teammonkey

Hi lozzie, I remember the 2ww well, I'll be joining you on that dreaded wait soon! Any positive signs? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lozzie2010

Nothing yet. my breast are tender but obviously I'm panicking....I'm good at that. 
When is your transfer? x


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning ladies, 

Loopy Loo, I am so sorry to hear your news. Like others have said, do still test on your OTD as that is the only 'official' way to know what's what, bleeds occasionally happen even if the news is good. A big hug to you! 

Nancy, we are in the exact same boat as you. We did a fresh transfer in November and it resulted in a BFN. At the time, I wanted to transfer two but the clinic convinced me to only do one because it was practically a perfect embryo (between a 5AB and 5AA, with 5AA being a 'perfect' embryo at blastocyst stage) and they scared us with statistics (which I am not sure are true) that in my case, the odds of twins was 50%. Later, I regretted listening to them and not transferring two, I do wonder how much that advice was in my interest and how much it has to do with clinics having the HFEA breathing down their necks about not getting too many multiple pregnancies which looks bad in their stats and can result in more oversight. We have 7 frozen embies and are going ahead with FET, the clinic says that their success rates with frozen embryos are on par with fresh transfers, and I too know of some clinics who don't even do fresh transfers (they freeze all so your body has a chance to recover after the IVF process). I would say that it's worth doing the frozen transfer. I am actually going in for an FET tomorrow morning and we're definitely having two put back this time round (nothing they will say can change my mind!). 

AFM, I am starting to get nervous about tomorrow, I can't believe it's here- feels a lot more real now! I am meeting a friend for coffee (decaf, lol) this morning to try to make my mind off of things, hope everyone is having a great, relaxed weekend. xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi lozzie, transfer on Tuesday. Is this your first FET? I've had one fresh now my first FET 

Joanna enjoy your coffee and catch up with your friend, good luck tomorrow! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seroster

Good luck for tomorrow Joanna! 

Lozzie, what day post transfer are you? I'm now 2dp5dt and already going crazy trying not to symptom spot... I've been feeling really fluey since yesterday and woke up with a horrible high temperature, achy and feeling really sorry for myself in the middle of the night, couldn't get back to sleep for hours which is very unusual for me. Now obviously I'm thinking is this good? Bad? Unrelated?? I've also had a tiny bit of spotting which I got at this point last cycle and which turned out to be due to the ectopic.... so trying not to worry about that!! If only we could just switch our brains off for the 2ww...

Have a nice day everyone x


----------



## gerbera77

Morning

Pheeny, Seroster - how are you both doing on the 2ww? Managing to stay sane!?
Loopy- how are you today? X
Lozzie-hope you are ok! So hard to take your mind off it...
Teammonkey-not long to wait now x

Katie, Joanna, Lau and me (is that all of us?)- fingers crossed for all our transfers tomorrow. Getting nervous now! Xx


----------



## aissha

Welcome Natalie, Nancy and Lozzie  

Nancy, I had my first bfp from a FET which was after several BFNs from the fresh and some frozens (all the same IVF cycle) and infact it was a twin pregnancy, but unfortunately one was a vanishing twin at 9 weeks  the other is now my almost 4yo boy   so it definitely is possible. What looks like a good embie in the dish may not flourish inside and equally vice versa, what may not be perfect on the outside might just snuggle in when it gets in your womb and say this is where I was always meant to be   I also have 5 frosties now and I am pinning all my hopes on those  after that it is the end of the road for me  

Loo I am so sorry to hear about the spotting, I am with everyone in hoping that it's not the end, I had spotting at about 6 weeks on my first bfp and absolutely freaked, and they found no cause for it and it stopped as quickly as it started... but in case it is a definite bfn    , take your time and figure out your next move  without meaning to sound condescending at all, I see from your signature, you have age on your side (and are not a 40 year old fart like me  ) so try not to feel under pressure. 

good luck for all the transfers in the coming days   
and   to those 2ww'ing


----------



## Lozzie2010

hey.  I'm not to good with the terminology bit my transfer was on Tuesday so I think that's day 6. the embryos were frozen 6 years ago when I very luckily conceived my g/b twins. it's been hard this week to remain calm and I'm not being as positive as I would like as hubby has been a little off and stressed and also it's been half term!! not great timing.  but my good ol' mum has been 
amazing. I do my test and bloods on Friday x


----------



## pheeny

Lozzie we had the same et date but I'm testing Saturday, you're very lucky to your mum around to help, how amazing to have a boy and girl already, did you put two back again?

Team monkey hope you're feeling happier today, good luck for Tuesday not long to wait.

Loopy hope you're ok today xx

Seroster wish I could turn my brain off too, I'm hunting for symptoms, 5dp5dt for me today what day is your otd?

Good luck Gerbera, Katie, Joanna and Lau for Monday hope it all goes well and looking forward to having others on this crazy 2ww.


----------



## Lozzie2010

yes put two back again. wow that's great that we are on the same day. not long now. what clinic are you with?


----------



## pheeny

Kings in London, you?


----------



## Lozzie2010

we're from Cambridge but we go to the ferticility centre in Leicester. 
I've read to try and stay relaxed but carry on as normal as possible just to gym/heavy lifting. I worry that I'm going to over do it but I've hardly lifted a finger this week to be honest x


----------



## pheeny

That's the best way to be, I have a heavy 1 year old whose lifting I've tried to leave to my husband but it's been unavoidable at times, just hope the embryos are gripping tightly!


----------



## Lozzie2010

I'm sure they are. I feel a lot calmer now ife joined this forum as I was feeling a little lonely. Lots of positivity and smiles. 
I amazing it is hard with a little one but I'm guessing your body is already used to little your child so you should be fine x


----------



## Jen01

Hi ladies can I join you please. I introduced myself last month but hadn't any concrete dates. This is my 1st FET as I had a miscarriage from my fresh. 4 losses altogether so hoping this is our time. I will be on a steroid this time and Clexane & aspirin from day 1 instead of positive test as I did the last time. I've had my prostap injection but still no bleed I'm on day 13 now 😔. Hoping if will show soon. Wishing you all good luck in your journeys and looking forward to getting to know everyone x


----------



## Lozzie2010

Hi.


----------



## The_Lau76

Hi jen.. welcome
Pheeny.... my niece had her successful ivf at kings and that is who I work for. Based over at another hospital that is part of Kings now but worked actually at kings for 8 years. It is where my son was born too x 

Thanks for all the well wishes for tomorrow. Not nervous at the moment but think it may be different tomorrow morning.. fingers crossed and lots of luck and love to everyone x


----------



## gerbera77

Welcome  Jen and good luck!

Afm just back from acupuncture and feeling relaxed...for the moment! X


----------



## twinkleNJM

Hi ladies, can I join please? 

Lozzie - I think my test date is the same as yours and weirdly I'm from Cambridge too but had my FET at Cambridge IVF. I had one blastocyst transferred on Monday and I am now 6dp5dt and my test day is Friday 24th, which is my mums birthday. I already have two little miracles from 2 fresh IVF cycles. My 3rd fresh cycle resulted in my second son and 7 frozen blasts. I had a fet cycle in September 2016 which was bfn and now trying again. It may sound greedy but I'm really longing for a 3rd child. 

Finding this wait torturous, roll on Friday. 

Hi to everyone else. Sending lots of baby dust and trying to keep positive xx


----------



## Seroster

Wow Twinkle, that's amazing determination to carry on with IVF until you have three children! It's stressful enough trying for two!! Have you had any symptoms? It's torture isn't it?


----------



## Rachel1984

Hi everyone thank you for all the tips. It's really interesting reading all your points and knowledge.

We really feel we are leaning towards fresh, if we do another frozen and it fails then that is 10k down the drain (I know it's expensive for all of us). I'm so so so angry I didnt transfer 2 back. We were so over confident I think after the success of last time. 

You guys are giving me a lot of confidence though, we only have 4bb and 5bb's left 

Twinkle - you're not greedy at all, we are all here on our own journeys and I think its equally hard even when you have one. 
Aisha - thats really interesting thank you. It's great to know of your success.
Joanna - I think i agree with you in regards to ****. Thank you for the advice.

Good luck to all of you on 2ww and having transfers. xxx


----------



## twinkleNJM

Hi Seroster, If we didn't have the frozen embryos we definitely would have stopped but because they are there, I feel so attached to them and couldn't bear to let them go without having a shot at fet, then when it didn't work of course same thing and I've had to try again. I really wanted to put two back this time but my husband wasn't keen and the embryologist and consultants tried to talk me out of it so I gave in and had 1 back. I feel bloated and exhausted and I think my boobs are a bit bigger and tender but I know this can just be the progesterone. I don't dare test early because with my first ever fresh cycle tested early and got a positive but then on otd it was negative...must have been chemical so I'm petrified about that happening again. Where are you in your cycle? 

It's good to chat to everyone on here because it is so lonely and my hubby  doesn't dwell on things like I do he things what will be will be and just gets on with it, not easy to do when you are full to the brim with drugs which make you irrational and super emotional x


----------



## Rachel1984

Twinkle when is OTD? All those drugs are just horrendous arent they??! i tested early this valentines today to surprise hubby thinking it would be positive but BFN lol - not what I was hoping for.

Now I am off the drugs I feel normal again but just waiting for my period xxx


----------



## twinkleNJM

Oh Nancy it's just heartbreaking, did you do a medicated fet? How many embryos do you have left now? I feel a bit like you less confident about fet but like a lot of people say the chances of it working are similar to fresh. My test is 24th...5 sleeps to go xx

Will read back and try to catch up with where everyone is, it's hard on my phone because doesn't show signatures x


----------



## Katy_81

Good luck to all the ladies transferring tomorrow. Hope it all goes smoothly.  Xx


----------



## teammonkey

Evening ladies, 
Exciting now with transfers this week, and some already on the 2ww!

Pheeny thanks, feel too tired to be anything right now  cannot believe it's happening Tuesday! Yikes!

Hi Jen sorry for your losses, fx this is your successful cycle x

Good to everyone having et tomorrow!

Gerbera love acupuncture, always leaves me feeling so relaxed!

Welcome twinkle, how lovely you already have 2 miracles! I think we all have different needs, it's not greedy, if you can put yourself through this good for you! I have a boy & never thought I'd be back trying for number 2, but I'm desperate for another! Sometimes feel greedy, as I have a miracle! Good luck on your 2ww! The wait is awful! Oh & your hubby sounds just like mine, I can't talk to him about this stuff!

Nancy don't be angry, you go with what feels right at the time, hindsight with ivf is a torturous thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lozzie2010

hi ladies I'm up and stressing again. my breats are slightly swollen and sore. has anyone had this with a positive out come? x


----------



## teammonkey

Hi lozzie, it's hard remembering as it was 2014, crazy how much you forget! For me the one sign I felt sure it had worked was the implantation cramping, boobs were swollen and sore now, and I've not had transfer yet, I think that's the progesterone. Have you had cramping? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lozzie2010

I've mainly had a gassy tummy and sore breasts today. no real cramping. I must have blocked out this 2ww with my twins. I can't remember anything at all.


----------



## Jen01

Hi all thank you for the welcome. Good luck to you all transferring today & this week. 
Nancy sorry on your negative test x 
Lozzie I too had sore breasts on my positive last September so fingers crossed for you xx

To anyone in the 2ww good luck it's a very hard time try to do nice things for yourself is my only advice xx

Can anyone advise me I'm on day 14 after prostap injection and still nothing lots of cramping but no bleed. No problems the last time I took this last August and advice would be great please ladies , I'm loosing my mind here 😔😔😔


----------



## aissha

morning all,

 for those transferring today. Hope it all goes smoothly and you can enjoy being pupo (before the 2ww nerves really set in!!)

twinkle, it could have been me writing what you are! I too am blessed with 2 and have 5 frosties that I just can't leave (had 6 but bfn last week, and straight back into another cycle now!) and a husband who didn't want to put back 2 and doesn't feel the need to constantly discuss it  (your otd is my sons 4th bday!)

Lozzie, in my mind symptoms are good  I had zero symptoms in my 2ww and it was negative, so I would like to think that if I have symptoms then something must be happening.... 

Nancy, is it 10K for the frozen?  I am not in the UK so I have insurance and everything is pretty much covered on that so I am lucky in that sense that my decisions do not have to be cost based(but the insurance is pricey and will continue to be so I guess I will pay the same for it but spread over several years   )

welcome Jen, is that injection for downregging? then as soon as AF arrives, you will be Day 1? how long after your injection did you bleed last time? I have no cycle of my own, so am permanently downregged  so I don't know. Maybe call your clinic? Save​


----------



## aissha

Jen, any chance you could be naturally preg


----------



## Jen01

I don't think so assha it doesn't happen that easily for me but might buy a cheap test to rule it out ! Thanks for the reply I'm going crazy here I've mailed my clinic in Spain for some advice on it also


----------



## Seroster

Morning! Good luck to everyone having transfers today, fingers crossed xx

I'm feeling very gloomy this morning as I'm spotting again, more than yesterday. It's only 3dp5dt or 10 dpo  I thought my cycles were all back to normal after my ectopic but I haven't been doing opks each month- maybe I've been ovulating late/having a short luteal phase each cycle! If AF came today or tomorrow that would be my usual cycle length, just with a 10/11 day lp. 

Anyway sorry for early morning grumps, I hope everyone else is well and had a nice weekend xx


----------



## aissha

Morning seroster. 3dp5dt could really be implantation spotting...


----------



## Seroster

Thanks aissha, I guess it could but I always spot before my period- the one and only exception being the fresh cycle which produced DD! No spotting at all that time. And last cycle which was ectopic had spotting starting 2dp5dt... Although I had very strong implantation pains with that one, and nothing like that this time.

I'll try to stay positive- it doesn't help that I was supposed to go to work for the first time in three years today but can't go as I'm poorly so stuck at home on my own all day while DD is in preschool for no reason!


----------



## aissha

But I guess the strong implantation pains were due to it being ectopic?

It is good preparation for your DD I guess, if you are going back to work anyhow... but that must be tough to have prepared yourself for going and now not be able to   

try to distract yourself if you can, watch a chick flick or something? take advantage of being completely free while your dd is at school


----------



## Lozzie2010

Seroster, stick on some feel good chick flicks or a good comedy movie. That always makes me feel better x
x


----------



## Seroster

Thanks ladies, it really does help to talk! Duvet and sofa day it is  Mainly I just need to try to keep off the Internet.... Dr Google is not my friend!!!


----------



## Rachel1984

Seroster hope you're ok. It's not nice to start a Monday morning feeling low. I read a lot of people get spotting or bleeding so completely normal. 
Can you keep distracted?

I'm off to the gym now, I'm blaming myself for my FET not working and think maybe I need to shift some lbs. who knows!!! Clutching at straws, we are going to have a couple of months off treatment now.


----------



## teammonkey

Morning ladies!

Good luck to those having transfers today! 

Seroster I agree could be implantation spotting, you hear of women getting that a lot. I agree watch a chick flick!

Nancy don't blame yourself, these things just happen sometimes, gym definitely helps my mind after a difficult time, so good luck!

AFM I am at work today, so much going on, glad I finish today for my transfer tomorrow and then a lot of films and chill days for the rest of the week!


----------



## Joanna555

Good afternoon ladies, 

Well, I am officially joining the PUPO club!  Two embies on board, both defrosted well, one is 5ab and the other a 3bb. 

Hope transfers went well for everyone else today, many hugs!!! Xxx


----------



## Seroster

Congratulations on being PUPO Joanna!  Hope it all went smoothly and that you're putting your feet up. Hope the other transfers went well. 

Sadly AF has started properly for me... I'm now feeling guilty that I've wasted an embryo (not to mention £££) by being determined to cycle even though I felt in my heart that my body was not ready this month- I ovulated so late in my cycle (cd20) that we should just have cancelled and tried again next month. The loss of the ectopic just makes me want to be pregnant again as soon as possible 

Oh well, we still have 4 embryos so I guess we just try again


----------



## gerbera77

Seroster - sorry to hear your news....don't feel guilty. Be kind to yourself....,xx


----------



## gerbera77

Joanna-huge congrats on being PUPO!       X


----------



## gerbera77

Hi all

I am now PUPO too!  Transfer went well and now have a 4bb fully expanded blast on board.... Acupuncture later this evening which I am looking forward to!

Hope the other transfers went well too xxx


----------



## gerbera77

Joanna-when is your OTD? X


----------



## The_Lau76

Ladies.. I am also PUPO. 5AA lovely fully expanded blast.
Just had acupuncture and heading home to relax xx 

Sorry to hear your news Seroster x


----------



## elzunia11

Hello Ladies, I am having natural FET this month! I had mybwnd scan today 11th day of the cycle and my lining is not as good as I hoped  only 5,7mm I never before had issue with lining, when on meds for egg collection I overresponded and my lining was doing excellently. I am doing all I can like exercise take all citamins. Drink red raspbery leaf tea, using castroil oil pacs etc and hoped that all will be OK. It got me worried a bit. I got estrogen pills, I hope they will help! My next scan in on Wednesday. Any of you ladies had the same problem? 
Good luck to all of you ladies!


----------



## The_Lau76

Congrats Gerbera and Joanna ... now for the wait xx


----------



## Rachel1984

Seroster sorry to hear that AF has come, I feel EXACTLY the same as you. I feel I rushed it and should have waited, plus should have transferred 2! Are you coping ok? 

Congrats to the PUPO's!!! Rest up and try not to do too much symptom spotting if possible xxx


----------



## Joanna555

Gebrera and Lau, congrats on being PUPO as well! I am so pleased to have buddies along on that dreaded 2ww  My OTD is the 3rd of March (they are both 5 day blastocysts). When are yours? 

Seroster, so sorry to hear your news. But you do have 4 left which I am sure gives you some comfort, my advice would be to just focus on getting yourself in the strongest position you can for the next transfer and be kind and gentle to yourself- these things are tough to navigate, a big hug from me! X


----------



## Seroster

Thanks for your kindness and support ladies, it really helps.

Nancy I actually (I think) am coping ok- at least the 2ww turned out to be only a 3dw (!) and at least it's not ectopic!!

I think I need to do opks for a few cycles to see what's going on (but urgh, so stressful)- I just feel like time is not on my side as I turn 37 on Thursday and DD is already three, she needs a sibling! (Sorry for sounding ungrateful, I really do know the pain of not having a child at all and massive sympathy for those ttc #1 x)


----------



## gerbera77

Joanna-my otd is 1st march, but retest on 3rd if bfn. Undecided whether I will test on 1st though. Had an bfp and then bfn from our last FET in December.  Likewise-will definitely need support in keeping us all sane

Seroster-it is a good idea to check cycles. I have been doing it for awhile...I guess in the back of my mind a natural pregnancy could occur?! I have blocked tubes so not sure what the point is but hey ho!!  
You do not sound ungrateful and never apologise - we have all been there and know the agony of ttc. That's the beauty of this forum...xxx


----------



## Rachel1984

Seroster i feel the same, DD is two and it panics me that maybe I have an implantation issue?

Are you sure it's your period? That's very soon!!! And yes good to see the positives for sure. 

I felt ok actually I cried then have been at the gym and just concentrating on DD and myself (whoops not my husband). I've also done a lot of shopping !!!!

I am hoping it works for everyone who is PUPO. I've got a good feeling  

Anxious to get into our next round but I know waiting is best for us xxxxx


----------



## Joanna555

Gebrera, is yours a 5 day blastocyst? If so (and I suspect that this is the case), isn't it strange that we have different OTD?! I guess clinics do vary but this is tempting me now to test earlier (naughty, I know!) ;-) xxx


----------



## The_Lau76

My OTD is 4th March and is a 5 day blast... each clinic is so different. With my BFP with my son i tested twon days early as I was cramping and was sure it was AF coming. I retested for the next 3 days just to be sure


----------



## pheeny

Joanna, lau and Gerbera congrats on being pupo, what fantastic embies you all have and very lucky they have defrosted so well!

Seroster sorry about your cycle, hindsight is terrible in IVF be easy on yourself.

Elzunia you'll be surprised how fast lining can develop especially with estrogen added, good luck with your lining.

I'm finding it a lot harder to be positive now not feeling anything, I don't have much hope for my embryos just wish they had been better grades, don't now how I can cope until Saturday, just want to know if it's worked.


----------



## Katy_81

Congratulations Joanna, The_Lau, Gerbera on being PUPO!      Put your feet up and let those wee embies snuggle in xx

Seroster - I'm so sorry that your FET didn't work   Like you say you still have 4 embryos. It's spring soon which I always think is a great time to cycle xx

Pheeny - hang in there. A lot of ladies don't feel anything until later on. How many days are you past transfer? Xx

Nancy - it's good to keep your mind off things. Im sure your DD will be helping with that. Enjoy your break from The crazy IVF train. Xx

Teammonkey - best of luck for your transfer tomorrow   xx

Elzunia - I had the same problem on my last cycle. It was 5.7mm on first scan, they upped my dose of progynova and it shot up to 8.2mm the next week. Good luck xx

Afm Getting nervous and excited for transfer on Wednesday.   Having some really freaky dreams which is probably the anxiety.  Trying to manage stress levels which wasn't helped today when we had to take my little kitty to the vets. He can't walk on one of his legs so is hopping around. The vet thinks he just sprained his foot and gave him some painkillers. I get so worried about him goodness know what I'd be like with my own child! Xx


----------



## Katie2015

Congrats Gerbera, Lau and Joanna on being pupo!

Good luck for tomorrow team Monkey!! 

AFM I'm also now pupo! Had a smooth ET this morning, chilled rest of the day so just hoping and praying for us all that we have a positive result!   my BETA is due 1st March  so will probably drive myself mad with symptom spotting until then! 🙈 🙏🏼

Sending lots of sticky dust! Xxx


----------



## Joanna555

Congratulations, Katie, on your transfer today. Welcome to the PUPO club!  

Team monkey, all the best for your transfer tomorrow, we will be thinking about you and have everything crossed! xxx


----------



## Katie2015

Thanks Joanna, feeling calm and relaxed at the moment but know that'll change within the next couple of days as usually turn into a  it of a loon😂🤣 thr joys of IVF hey?! 

Hope your feeling ok and the 2ww is kind on us all xx


----------



## gerbera77

Hi all

Sorry just a quick one to say congrats to Katie on being PUPO! 

Lots of luck Teammonkey for tomorrow!

Catch up tomorrow xxx


----------



## The_Lau76

Congrats Katie x
Teammonkey... best of luck for tomorrow.


----------



## teammonkey

Evening ladies, 
Joanna fab news! Congrats on being pupo! 2 on board wow! Fx they are very sticky ones! Xx

Seroster so sorry to hear that, we live and learn hun. Give yourself time to feel fit to go through this again, it's draining physically and emotionally! You did what I would have done, jumped back in. You want a baby and you will get there I'm sure of it, 4 embryos is amazing! X

Gerbera congrats on being pupo! Fully expanded too, sounds very promising! My transfer tomorrow my biggest worry will embryo be expanded! As last one was, which results in my son, and they were the same grading! Hope acupuncture helped? I'm having it before and after et tomorrow x

Lau congrats on being pupo! Sounds a very promising embryo! All these expanded blasts! Fx mine will be tomorrow 

Hi elzunia, on day 12 my lining was 5.3mm, my previous cycle never had lining issues, they upped my progynova, and I quit exercise as was warned it was best to do none, as my body need to focus energy on growing my lining. And within 3 days 8mm! Also Pom juice and acupuncture I'd recommend xx

Afm et tomorrow, got the call today I'm booked in at 4pm, wasn't pleased as I'd thought it would be earlier, they said after 1.. so I've had a manic evening trying to sort childcare for my son, and change acupuncture around. All sorted now. Very nervous about my embryo thaw tomorrow, as we only have 1. Knowing it was the same quality as my son, which was transferred as a expanded blast, I'm panicking when thawed it will have collapsed, not expand etc! Such a hard journey x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twinkleNJM

Good luck today Teammonkey, will be thinking about you. Miracles do happen, keep positive! 
Congrats all the new pupo ladies 
I can't sleep, 8dp5dt and the wait is still driving me crazy. Roll on Friday am! Xx


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Morning Ladies 

Good luck to you all having transfers today and congrats to those of you who are now PUPO!!! 

AFM I am freaking out! Started my period this morning so today is now day 1 of my FET and the tablets that I need to take from today aren't arriving till Thursday evening. I can't believe this has happened, if I can't get anything sorted we are going to have to start all over again 😡 Of course no one is contactable yet might and I have been calling since 6am! 🙊 Sorry for the rant xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Liianne - I didn't start oestrogen tablets till day 3 of my cycle. Maybe it will be ok if you ring the clinic and explain? xx

Katie - congratulations on being PUPO!    Xx

Twinkle - hang in there. Only 3 days to go! How are you feeling? Xx

Teammonkey - glad you got everything sorted for tomorrow. Have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## aissha

My goodness, it's been busy here!!
Congrats Gerbera, Lau, Joanna and Katie, 4 PUPO on the same day, all with lovely blasts!  
best of luck teammonkey, hope everything goes smoothly for you too  
and fingers crossed Katy for tomorrow 

twinkle, are you sure you have to wait until Friday? It seems very long for a 5dt...

seroster, please don't beat yourself up.   you made a decision based on what your knew and felt at the time, you still have 4 left and any one of those could turn into your bfp  

pheeny, I think you can test from 9dp5dt, so I guess you could test on Thursday?

Nancy, hope you are figuring your way through the decisions 

elzunia, as Katy and teammonkey said, the lining can really thicken quickly, 5-6mm is not bad for Day 11, and they can hold you on Day 13 for a few days to get it to the right thickness...

Liianne, don't worry, now that you are downregged, they can basically put you in a holding pattern. You will just have to consider day 1 when you start your meds...

 to all  Save​


----------



## teammonkey

Thanks twinkle! A very positive post to start my day! I'm wishing the days away for you! Remember how much I hated the last 2ww! I'd tested by 8dp5dt though 

Liianne I'm on a FET which tablets are you taking? If you can get a private prescription Asda fill them! X

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! Feeling quite nervous now, can you imagine what I'll be like at 4? think I'm going to meditate today! Keep me calm x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pheeny

Liianne I started mine day 4, I'm sure it will be fine, you can always get the clinic to fax an emergency prescription to a pharmacy to fill today - if its estradiol every pharmacy will have it for you.

Good luck today team monkey, meditation sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning ladies, 

Well, after a relatively chilled out day yesterday where I felt like I was doing a good job staying relaxed, I had a night from hell! Couldn't really sleep and I kept being worried I would contract my stomach (I know it's stupid, pregnant women have to tense their abdomen for various reasons, you can't be completely 'flabby' for lack of a better word and so long as you're not doing crunches or lifting weights, it should be fine). I think what did it is that I was on my side in bed and didn't feel stable enough not to roll over; as I was about to fall asleep, I tensed my stomach which woke me up in a panic and then for the rest of the night, as soon as I almost fell asleep, I would panic again and wake myself up! Grrrrrrr... I already told my partner she's in the guestroom tonight so I can sprawl out and I think I will try putting a pillow between my knees to help me from rolling over as easily. At least I have reflexology today, I'm hoping I'll find my zen there. 

Teammonkey, it is a lot to organise for FET, especially when you had made child care plans for an earlier time. Having accupuncture before/ after sounds like such a good plan! Will be thinking of you  

Liianne, I think we cycled together in November for IVF, hope you are well. I second Teammonkey's advice, get a hard copy prescription from your clinic (pick it up as that would be quickest) then go to your local Asda and you can have it filled right there and then. xxx

twinkleNJM, I know what you mean about the difficult 2ww! All we can do is try, some days a lot harder than others. Hope you're feeling well today. xx


----------



## elzunia11

Thank you ladies for your support it good to hear that lining grows fast. I have 7 good blasts frozen. I will be transferring only one as they said I have relatively good chances. I hope my lining will improve as I know if lining is to thing and not good enough embryo won't stick or you can have an early miscarriage. I am trying to be positive but stress kicked in now and I am very emotional. As you all know its an emotional ride and I was doing so well till now.    I have my scan tomorrow and I hope lining improved, if all will be good my transfer would be next week.Any of you cycle at Lister in London this month?


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Joanna - Hi! Yes I remember - sorry to hear you had rubbish night, are you off work today hope you get a chance for an afternoon nap at least 

thanks girls for your support I had no idea about getting the drugs from Asda! The HAH who have delivered my drugs before have just quoted me an additional £360 to get the drugs to me today and it will still take around 6 hrs as they are based in west Yorkshire! Just waiting for the nurse to get back to me as there is no way I can afford that delivery charge (especially when this should have been ordered before) I am a little annoyed with the clinic -we all know how stressful IVF is and  think this might tip me over! 

According to my schedule I should start taking Oestradiol on day one of my period and reduce the sniffing of Syranel down from 4 times a day to twice a day 

xx


----------



## teammonkey

Thanks joanna, looking forward to acupuncture now. What a pain you had a bad night, fx tonight's much better! Try not to worry, I'm sure your embie is busy burrowing away in there xx

Elzunia I'm sure with oestrogen support it will thicken up, it's still very early, if you're having a blast transferred its 5 days post when you'd normally ovulate, so that's a while for your lining to catch up 

Liianne that's outrageous, like Joanna said get them to fax a prescription over. Asda do them not for profit so a lot cheaper too! Mine were only £145 for everything. You're right it's bad your clinic hadn't had them delivered in advance, we all know af isn't predictable! Let us know how you get on? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerbera77

Hi all


Liianne-fingers crossed you have managed to sort your meds out.


Twinkle-not long to go-that is a long wait to test...clinics are so different with their test dates! (I think we may have cycled together in 2012?)


Teammonkey-how are you doing? Not long now x


Joanna-sorry to hear you had a bad night...enjoy your reflexology


Elzunia-welcome and good luck! I am at the Lister too.


Lau, Katie, Joanna-how are you all 'enjoying' day q of being PUPO?  I am trying to have a quiet day.  Thankfully DH is working from home so he has done the school run and walked the dog. DS2 is already bored as I have been naughty and had the television on for most of the morning! All I want to do is lie on the sofa-feel so lethargic!



Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Hi Ladies 

well what a stressful day! managed to get a prescription from the hospital and three pharmacies later I now have the meds! At the bargain price of £8.40!!! I wish I had been given the option to source my medication elsewhere as it's clearly cheaper than the provider i have been stuck with! 

Hope you have all had relaxing day's xx


----------



## pheeny

That's great you got it sorted Liianne, naughty of your clinic not to tell you about your options, we were given a private prescription to take anywhere, and my lovely GP actually changed it all to a nhs prescription except the jabs, treatment is costing a fortune so anywhere you can save is fab.  Now you can relax 😀


----------



## Katie2015

Hi Gerbera,
Today's been ok, just relaxing (well I'd say trying to) and trying not to obsess too much 🤣 How are you feeling?

Liianne how frustrating about your meds. The hospital sound a bit cheeky expecting you to pay for the delivery when they hadn't ordered them. Especially considering how much we pay them for all our treatments. So glad you got it sorted in the end! 

Joanna I had a rubbish nights sleep too! Tried to go to sleep for what felt like forever. I then decided to pop my headphones in and listen to Zita West when DH started snoring 😡 So much for finding my Chi and Zen 🙄🙄🙄

Team Monkey... how did ET go? Hope all went beautifully and your taking it easy.. I'm sure it's not so easy with your LO at home but hope he keeps your mind occupied.

Elzunia I'm sorry to hear your emotional it horrid isn't it! There are so many ladies that have been in your position (including me) and gone on to have a beautifully thick lining! Good luck with the scan tomorrow! 

Katy good luck for ET tomorrow! What time is it? 🙏🏼 It all goes perfectly for you

How are all you other ladies doing? Xx


----------



## teammonkey

Evening ladies!
Thank you for your messages!

Everything went really well, 1 expanded grade 1 blast on board, they just sent me a video which was awesome to watch. Managed acupuncture before & after, even though I struggled relaxing! Now to try and relax! 
Pupo ladies how are you getting on? 

Liianne awesome news! X

Hope everyone else is good? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pheeny

Great news Monkey, was it a video of it thawing? 
Hope you can get lots of relaxation in now


----------



## teammonkey

From the start adding in thawing x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katy_81

Congratulations on being PUPO a Teammonkey!      Amazing that you got to see a video! Time to relax now xx


----------



## gerbera77

Congrats Teammonkey on being PUPO!      When is your OTD? X


----------



## pheeny

That must be amazing to watch


----------



## The_Lau76

Congrats on PUPO teammonkey. Brilliant that it all went well.  I got given a photo of ours which is awesome as I didn't get anything last time. 
Katy.. best of luck with ET tomorrow

Afm.. I feel exhausted again tonight. Was back at work today with lots of boring meetings. This is going to be a long wait


----------



## twinkleNJM

Ahhh Gerbera I think we did cycle together, both had our sons in March 13  Is your test date sat? 
My clinic get us to test 11dp5dt, I know I could test tomo and it should be pretty accurate but don't dare, gunna wait until Friday. I just have no idea whether it's worked or not! When I did my failed fet in sept I was really poorly with a virus and was desperate to stop the drugs because I thought they were causing me to be ill, also had a hacking cough which can't have been good for the embryo.  This time I don't feel too bad, tired but it's bearable. 

Anyone have implantation spot? I had a very teeny little brown mark 4dp5dt but it's almost not worth mentioning because I only noticed it because  I was wearing white knickers. Prob wasn't anything. argh need to stop looking for symptoms! 

Anyone testing tomo, Thursday or Friday with me? 
Any more transfers this week? 

wow how amazing you got to see a video Teammonkey and that you got a photo The_Lau76. I just got to take a quick photo when my embryo flashed up on the screen xx


----------



## teammonkey

Thanks Katy! I plan to sit on my bum all day tomorrow!

Gerbera thank you! 6th march how's day 1 gone?

Pheeny it's fab, surreal though! How are you feeling?

Lau thank you! We got photos too been comparing them! Never good as my first was slightly ahead so now I'm panicking  hope you manage to get a good nights rest! X

Hi twinkle i didn't last time on my successful cycle, some do though so sounds a good sign! We can't help look for symptoms, I'm already at it, ooh what's that cramping! 

Good luck tomorrow katy! Let us know how you get on xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lozzie2010

Hi. could someone let me know what PUPO is please? I'm a little confused


----------



## twinkleNJM

Hi lozzie 

It's 'pregnant until proven otherwise'. Hope you are doing ok Xx


----------



## gerbera77

Katy-lots of luck for transfer today x


----------



## teammonkey

Katy good luck today xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks The_Lau, Teammonkey, Gerbera and Katie - should get a call from the embryologist around 12 to let us know if embie has thawed ok.  We live an hour from the clinic so if all goes well transfer will probably be around 2ish. Very nervous now. Hate this part waiting to know if it will go ahead  

Liianne - really glad you got that sorted. You must be relieved xx


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning everyone, 

Teammonkey, welcome to the PUPO club!   I am so glad everything went well with the transfer, I know you were a bit worried about your embie but he/she did fabulously! We got a video with our first embryo (the one which sadly resulted in a BFN) and that was amazing to watch, I got all teary! With our transfer on Monday, we got photos of the thawed embryos and a print-out of the scan once they were inside. 

Katy, good luck with your transfer today, we have everything crossed for you! 

Liianne, I am so pleased for you that you managed to sort the meds yesterday, though what a pain to have to rush (and stress!) about getting it done! I think I remember you had some trouble with your clinic during IVF, it might be worth mentioning these difficulties to a manager in the hopes that they sort them out for other patients. Glad that all is well though  

Katie2015, I'm sorry you didn't sleep well either :-( I find Zita West very relaxing, especially her post-transfer visualisation. 

Gerbera, glad to hear that you were able to take it easy yesterday! You asked how we're finding the 2ww- to be honest, it wasn't the best start for me with not having slept the previous night, it put me on edge and made me quite stressed. The cherry on the cake was when I started tearing up at the reflexologist's office when she asked me how I was! The lady is super lovely and told me that I can't help how I'm feeling (I'm sure the lack of sleep made me that much more emotional, which normally I really am not) and that it's good that I'm trying to do what I can about it. I went on a walk yesterday morning (to help with blood flow to the uterus) and after the reflexology session, I felt much more centred. Hoping for a better day today, hope you are finding it a bit easier than me. xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks Joanna.   xx


----------



## pheeny

Katy good luck today, hope the thaw goes well x

Joanna hope today is better for you and you get to relax.


----------



## Katy_81

Hi pheeny and thanks! Just had a call from the clinic to say we have a embryo ready to be transferred   Heading over for 1.45pm. Can't wait! X


----------



## gerbera77

Lots of luck Katy x


----------



## aissha

best of luck Katy


----------



## aissha

Hi Twinkle, how weird that you, Gerbera and I were all preg with our boys at the same time (mine turns 4 on Friday!). With him I had literally a few spots, but they were pinky... and with extensive googling I can tell you that they say the implantation spotting can be pink or brown... I would take that as a good sign


----------



## elzunia11

Hello ladies
Katy good luck to you. I am in the clinic waitng for nurse to set up time for fet next Wednesday. My lining improved and is now 8.6mm she said that all looks very good. I am very exited and I think I wont sleep for a week now  I wish you ladies who have transfer soon all the best and lots of luck. I will update you after embryo transfer. Fingers crossed!


----------



## aissha

Wonderful news Elzunia    good luck for next wednesday


----------



## The_Lau76

FYI... for those now in the 2ww there is a new thread in 2ww for March testers x


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies. Am now back at home cozying up in front of the TV with one beautiful little hatching blast on board. Transfer went smoothly. Got to see our little embie on the screen.  It was well into the process of hatching and look amazing. I have a good feeling about this one. Just need to stay positive and hope this is our time


----------



## gerbera77

Congrats on being PUPO Katy!      Sending lots of positivity your way xxx


----------



## djjim22

Hi everyone! I feel a bit late in the game joining this thread but I've been unsure whether I was going to be able to start treatment on this cycle. Long story short I had an appointment back in October to start my FET but had an inconclusive smear and consultant wasn't happy starting treatment without a normal result. I had to wait three months to have a repeat smear which was 12 days ago and have been frantically checking the post every morning for the results. Still no mail this morning so rang my GP's to see if they had any results and it has come back normal!!! So praying I can start when AF arrives which is due on Sunday/Monday! Will have a scroll back through to see who's who and where everyone is up to. If AF arrives on time I'm thinking transfer will be around 16th/17th of March (all going well - which nothing ever does in this IVF world does it). Anyone else due transfer around then?xx


----------



## The_Lau76

Congrats Katy on being PUPO

Welcome djjim22 x not sure who is for transfer in March but best of luck. I had my ET Monday so just in the horrid 2ww


----------



## Delaroche

Hi djjim! I am also for transfer in March. Still on provera now, AF is due end of februari. Then I will start progynova and ET will be around 17th..! Good to hear your smeer is ok now!
Katy, so good to hear the thaw went well. 
All pupo ladies stay strong! Anyone testing soon?  
X Dela


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Me too Djjim. Down reg'ing just now. 

Congrats on being pupo Katy. X


----------



## twinkleNJM

Hi everyone, 

9dp5dt fet and when I went to the toilet this afternoon I noticed a small amount of dark red discharge plus I've had bad backache all day. After saying I wasn't going to test early, stopped off on way home and got a clearblue and it's negative. Thought I could possibly see a very faint line to make a cross but at this stage it should definitely be darker. Did another dipstick test and it was 100% negative. Feel totally heartbroken again! 

Feeling so sorry for myself and to make matters worse my sister has twice got pregnant the first month of trying and she had her midwife appointment today at almost 12 weeks. She has her scan next Wednesday. Last time she got pregnant I was doing a fresh cycle of IVF which resulted in my second son and there is only 5 weeks between the cousins, they are like twins . This time if my fet had worked would only have been around 8 weeks between them. Feel so envious and sorry for myself. I know I'm lucky to have my two beautiful IVF miracles but the pain is still so strong when you want something so badly and put yourself through the treatment.

So sorry for the rant, I needed to offload. Seriously questioning if fet will work for me now. Have 5 blastocysts  left but maybe enough is enough and I need to try to move forward from all of this. It's just so difficult when the chance of being pregnant again feels like it is dangling in front of me  xx

Sorry again this is a very selfish me me me post. I hope everyone else is doing ok and congratulations to everyone that is now pupo xx


----------



## Seroster

Twinkle, I've been lurking for a few days feeling sorry for myself but I just wanted to respond to your post. Sorry to hear your tests were inconclusive but your sig suggests you're still 2 days away from OTD- don't rule yourself out yet! I read somewhere that frosties can be slow to get going and they give us these dates to allow for that! If you're 9dpt with no AF would that put you past your usual luteal phase length? At least give it a couple of days 

It's so hard when family members are pregnant when you're going through fertility treatment- my SIL told us just after Christmas that she was expecting, having been trying since October!!!! My last pregnancy would have been due 4 weeks before her current one- I try so hard not to resent her then feel like a terrible person when I can't help it! 

Anyway while I'm here- congrats to all the PUPO ladies, here's hoping! Xx


----------



## aissha

Hi twinkle, I would say if you have another test, try in the morning. I was always told to test first thing in the morning as the P is more concentrated then and not diluted with what you have been drinking all day. 
I feel like we are all alike, the most positive optimistic supportive friends for everyone else and filled with doubt and guilt and negativity for ourselves   You should feel absolutely no need to apologise. This is THE place that you can unburden yourself with people who really get it. I have been having a few poisonous thoughts about a colleague who is currently preg, after breaking up 2 marriages to get there and whoops as well gets a baby   

Hi seroster  Hope you are ok
Welcome djjim, I am currently day 6 so just a few days ahead of you. Glad you got the all clear and can finally start. 
Congratulations on being pupo Katy
Welcome shiny


----------



## The_Lau76

Twinkle.. definitely test again hun. I know how hard it is with others getting pregnant. I have had two miracle natural pregnancies almost exactly a year apart both ending in miscarriage... the second was when my niece and friend were pregnant and we were due within days of each other. I went on to deliver both babies and it was amazing but also so so hard. Xxx lots of love


----------



## twinkleNJM

Awww Seroster, Aissha and The_Lau76 you have all just picked me up out of my wallowing hole. Thank you all so much. it really is great to be able to chat to people that truly understand.  I will do another test tomo am but I don't have much hope xx


----------



## twinkleNJM

Aissha - I've had a few colleagues like yours over the years...poisonous thoughts all the way!!


----------



## teammonkey

Evening ladies, 
Thanks Joanna I was but he/she is a fighter! The videos are miraculous aren't they! How are you feeling today? Any signs? X

Elzunia amazing news, I had a feeling it would all go well today! Yay for transfer next week! 

Thanks Lau I'll take a look! 

Katy sounds like it couldn't have gone better! Fx this is the one! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teammonkey

Oops pressed send too soon!

Welcome djjim x

Twinkle so so sorry to hear your news, I know how you feel re sister, my sister got pregnant after not using a condom once when I was waiting for ivf in 2014 it gutted me! And I too was very envious, its natural to feel that way, so don't beat yourself up about that. I hope you take some time to look after yourself xx




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerbera77

Just a quick one..
Twinkle-sorry to read your post.  We have all been there and it really does suck! I had to go through 14 pregnancies announcements whilst we were trying for our first....it was just awful... please always come here to vent...we all know how you feel. Xx


Welcome djjim- lots of luck!


Aissha-how are you? Small world-happy birthday to your son on Friday! 
When do you think you will transfer? X


Seroster-hope you are looking after yourself x


Joanna-have you had a better day today? X


Elzunia-great news on getting your ET date!


Lau, Teammmokey, Pheeny, Katie - hope symptom spotting isn't driving you all too mad xx


Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning ladies, 

How is everyone on 'Storm Doris' day? Hope it's not too bad where you are! 

Katy, I am so pleased all went well with the transfer, and welcome to the PUPO club!!

Elzunia, good luck hun with your transfer next Wednesday! 

Gerbera, I am feeling a lot better now, thank you. It's amazing what a good night's sleep will do to you (and, conversely, what a night of no sleep will do!). I took it easy yesterday and went to my book club meeting in the evening, it's a lovely book club where you get a two course meal while you chat about the book and it really helped take my mind off things! 

Teammonkey, the 2ww is going ok, considering how tough these two weeks are! How are you holding up? Yesterday, I started feeling some 'activity' around the belly button area, perhaps a bit to the left. The best way I can describe it is it reminded me a little of things you feel on a period, but a very mild version of it. I am not sure if it's anything of importance (hey, could be wind for all I know, TMI!). My lower abdomen also seems slightly bloated which is strange because I am doing a completely natural FET, so I'm not even taking the pessaries, but this has been the case since my transfer. I am trying to just go with it and tell myself there is no point in symptom spotting but it's hard. 

twinkleNJM, I have everything crossed for your new test, I agree with everyone else that you should re-test and yes, it's hard to be positive for your friends/ family who are seemingly getting pregnant left and right while we are going through so much to have that chance. It's not fair but I am trying (easier said than done!) to focus on other things that get me excited as I go through IVF because if your life is completely focused on it, it can be that much more challenging. For instance, I've decided that if this cycle is not successful, I'll do a yoga teacher training course which I'm super excited about and it really helps me to have a Plan A and a Plan B, and know that even if A doesn't come into being, Plan B is pretty exciting too. Hang on in there, many hugs from me!


----------



## MoM11

Hi 
Djjim - welcome and good luck!
Twinkle, sorry to read you post. Know how you feel about close ones getting pregnant without even trying... 
FX for all the PUPO ladies!
I'm on the estrogen supplements now, since Tuesday. Looks like my FET will happen 11 March.


----------



## Lozzie2010

HI ladies, test day for me tomorrow but I'm feeling very much like I'm about to start my period today! lots of lower tummy pains. I'm gutted. 
Hope everyone else is OK x


----------



## The_Lau76

L ozzie.. it may well be a good sign. I got stomach cramps two days before I had to test with my son and thought it was AF... I tested and it was positive.. fx


----------



## twinkleNJM

Gosh I'm so glad I came back to this forum, ladies you are all awesome x

Lozzie - hang in there, you just never know. I had those feelings with my first son and it turned out good news. 
I know you know your own body but you are not out yet xx
So I did one of the clinic tests this morning and I think there is definitely a very faint line but I'm under no illusions that it should be darker by now. 10dp5dt. Will try to attached the photo xx


----------



## twinkleNJM

Can't see how to attach a photo  from an iPhone. Anyone know how? 

Joanna - you sound so positive, such a great attitude to have xxx


----------



## aissha

oh twinkle     with FET as the other ladies said, it can be later implanting.... can you get a digital one for tomorrow? I will have fingers and toes crossed for you  not sure you can add files?

lozzie, I would not say it is necessarily a bad sign, it could be a positive symptom too  

joanna what a good approach, I should try that (not the yoga teaching as I am about as flexible as a plank of wood  )

gerbera, I have my lining scan on 1st of March, so I will see from there, I guess transfer could be maybe 6th of March?

Save​


----------



## pheeny

Lozzie good luck for tomorrow.

Twinkle I'm having the same symptoms 9dp5dt today with back pain and had a tiny bit of blood this morning.  Hope your line gets darker, but isn't a line a line? 🙏🙏

I had a shocker last night woke up at midnight after drenching sheets in sweat and with stomach cramps - no clue whats going on!  Then gave myself a heart attack when pulled down my knickers saw bright red, turns out it was the label and maybe I should wear my glasses in the morning!!

Testing Saturday, anyone else this weekend ?  Still got stomach cramps, hoping it's just the little guys gripping on 😊

Hope you other pupo ladies aren't driving yourselves crazy


----------



## gerbera77

Twinkle-use the clear blue digital that states whether you are pregnant and the number of weeks?  They are my preferred hpt as there are no lines to cause worry. Just a thought-fingers crossed for you xx

Pheeny-I can imagine the shock! Oops!  Good for you for holding out until Saturday. I will be testing on 9dp5dt as per my clinic's instructions....fingers crossed for you too xx

Loozie-lots and lots of luck for testing tomorrow xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## teammonkey

Joanna that sounds very promising! I've read belly button tugs are a very good sign! I am trying to take things as they come, but can't help feel I had more cramping last time so this one must not be the one. Fab plan re the yoga class! 

Mom great news, 11th will be here before you know it 

Lozzie I really hope that's just pregnancy cramps, I second I had a lot during 2ww on the cycle I had my son. Let us know how you get on xx

Twinkle fab news! I wouldn't worry about it being faint, they say fets can implant late x

Pheeny how strange! Hope it's a good sign! Good luck for this weekend. How many days pt will that be?

It's funny how clinics test dates vary so much. I'm meant to test 13dp5dt! That's 5 days after my due date, I tested 8dp5dt last time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teammonkey

Ladies a tip on the pessaries I wish I'd known last time. Peppermint tea has helped me lots with bloating from pessaries, and sicky feeling x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djjim22

The_Lau76 – Hope the 2ww wait isn’t being too awful to you!

Delaroche – Sounds like will have similar dates. I’ll also start the progynova when my AF arrives but not on any medication at the moment. Think it is classed as a semi-medicated cycle. Still no letter about my smear so going to go into the Dr’s tomorrow and get them to print my results of for me in case they are needed on Monday morning for clinic if AF arrives over weekend (Who am I kidding… AF bound to be late when I’m waiting for it, lol.)

Shiny happy girl – How is the down regging going? I’ve heard it doesn’t agree with some ladies. I’m lucky I haven’t had to down reg with my fresh or frozen cycle in the past.

Twinkle NJM – Hope things are ok and no more discharge. Hopefully you just have a late implanter in there. I’ve read in a lot of places that the darkness of the line doesn’t indicate higher HCG but as long as there is a line there it is a positive. I know a few people who haven’t had positive tests until 11 or 12 days post 5dt.

Aissha – Day 7 now? When is your next scan and ET planned for? 

MoM11 – Hope the oestrogen is agreeing with you. I noticed on your signature your frosties are in Greece. Are you doing your FET over there? 

Lozzie2010 – Those pains could be that little embryo snuggling in tight. Fingers crossed.

Pheeny – I bled a little during the 2ww with my daughter. Glad to hear the bright red was just the label in your knickers and nothing more sinister!

Seroster – Sorry to hear your AF arrived, this IVF game is truly awful at times. Hope you are coping ok. 

Teammonkey & Gerbera – Are you both in your 2ww? Had a little search back.

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.xx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi djjjim, yes in the longest 2 weeks of my life again  I did the semi medicated cycle with progynova. Have you had that drug before? Hope af arrives promptly! Mine was late in Feb typically! X

Started getting some relatively strong cramps this afternoon, like my last cycle so fx this is a good sign! Hope everyone else has had a good day? X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny happy girl

So much happening on this thread!
Hi everyone. 

Team monkey -sounds promising 😘 

Twinkle - a line's a line... frer tests were great for me last time - mich better than the internet cheapies. 

djjim - felt a bit odd earlier in the week but fine now. Hope to start hrt by Monday - just need at to arrive too 😂 I was allowed to sign a waver for my smear. I had one recently that was clear but couldn't find the paperwork. 

X


----------



## djjim22

Teammonkey - Ah the 2ww sucks doesn't it! Hope the cramps are a good sign, when is OTD? Yes I had progynova on my last FET with my daughter. I actually felt really well whilst taking it... I'm obviously normally oestrogen depleted, lol. How have you found it?

Shiny happy girl - When is AF due to show up? My cycles can be roughly anywhere from 28-32 days so looking at Sun - Thurs. Not sure whether my clinic was a bit funny about my last smear as my result was inconclusive so couldn't say it was normal, but at least it is now.xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Djjim - it's meant to be about 10 days after the down reg jag so should be Monday!


----------



## djjim22

Fingers crossed it arrives on time!xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

And you! 😂😂😂


----------



## smurf77

Hi all, bit late to the party! Had lining scan today 9.2 and FET  next Wednesday! The day after is my first IVF sons 4th birthday. Sure I recognise a couple of names from that cycle.... Gerbera and twinkle!! Nice to see you again. Twinkle hope you get a positive and to anyone else testing. 
Can't wait to start cyclogest tomorrow!!!!  
X


----------



## Delaroche

Wow Twinkle Congrats!     
I agree with Djjimm that as long that there's a line it means you're pregnant 
The 2WW is really dreadful... I remember I had very different symptoms that unfortunately led to a BFN both times. On the other hand I have never spotted any symptom so early during my 'own' pregnancies... I will try to go with the flow this time but I already know now that'snot what I am going to do  
It is such a weird idea that most of you are only four weeks ahead of me. Seems like ages to me!
Pheeny, your story about the red label in your knickers gave me a good laugh. I am not even close to 2WW but already dreaming of it: Last week I dreamed I wanted to poas but couldn't find a test stick. Then went to the hospital for a scan (of course they would never do a scan this early) but of course there was nothing to be seen as I was only 12dpt   
Took my last Provera tablet yesterday and now waiting for AF to come.
Djjjimm yes we have similar dates. I am on a fully medicated cycle. My cycles are quite irregular and waiting for a natural cycle can take months   So my cycle will be prompted by Provera and then I'll be on all kinds of other drugs   I hope for you AF will arrive soon! I will fly to Cyprus March 16th so will have ET around March 17. OTD will be 12dp5dt. 
Had a little chat with D on Imessenger this morning and I am so so looking forward to bring D&E good news this time. Please fx for them we're third time lucky.
Ladies pupo, testing or retesting (Lozzie! Twinkle!) or scanning.... fx for you to  
X Delaroche


----------



## gerbera77

Twinkle and Lozzie - lots of luck for testing & retesting! Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## twinkleNJM

Hi ladies, the line is even fainter today 11dp5dt OTD. Definitely think I'm out but will go to buy a digital or first response just to confirm it. Will take meds until I've spoken to clinic. Gutted  

lozzie - hope its good news xx

Pheeny - almost there now x

Gerbera - how are you doing? 

Hey Smurf77 - I do remember you  wishing you the best of luck xx

Hiya everyone else xx


----------



## pheeny

Oh Twinkle don't give up yet the line is still there, sending you lots of luck for testing later on xxxx


----------



## gerbera77

Hi Twinkle-sorry to hear that.  I was in a similar situation in my first FET in December. Tested on 10dp5dt on a FRER with a very very faint line, but got a pregnant 1-2 weeks on a CB digital.  Was in limbo for a few days and it ended up being a BFN.  Obviously not saying that this is what is happening but just wanted to say I totally understand how you feel with being in limbo...
Could be a late implanter or sadly the embryo has a genetic fault and couldn't keep growing.....definitely take another test....will keep everything crossed for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Twinkle - I have everything crossed for your digital test. Big hugs   Xx

Smurf - that's great news on your lining! Roll on next Wednesday! Xx

Teammonkey - the cramps sound really promising! Xx

Feeling a bit down in the dumps today.   Not feeling any kind of signs or symptoms that this has worked. In fact I feel exactly the same as when I got my last BFN.  My mc cycles I felt symptoms from day 2 onwards.  Just don't feel that this is ever going to happen for us.  Perhaps I was destined not to be a mummy   Sorry for the down post.


----------



## gerbera77

Hi Katy-sorry to hear you are feeling down.  Every cycle/pregnancy can be different so try not to compare and worry too much.  Remember it is very early days..  Get out into the sun and go for a walk, go to a cafe, put a film on tv, listen to a relaxation cd, anything to try and distract you.  I know it is easier said than done.  The tww is such a hard time....


Try and stay positive - it isn't over yet! Big virtual hugs coming your way.....  xx


----------



## Joanna555

Hi Katy, I echo 100% what Gerbera said. I know it's very hard, I remember that with my fresh ET I started feeling really down a couple of days after transfer for no reason at all. Remember that this is bound to happen at some point, the 2ww is really tough, so be gentle to yourself. It's amazing how much a change of scenery can help- try going for a walk or to your favourite spot, whether this is a cafe or shopping or whatever you like doing (so long as it's gentle)! We're here if you need to talk, I'm sure lots of us have gone though tough times so we understand perfectly what it's like. xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks ladies. It just doesn't get any easier does it? DP should be home in few hours and I'm seeing one of my friends to night for a bit.  Going to put a movie on and try and forget about it. Xx


----------



## gerbera77

I am Currently Immersing myself in the Suits box sets...good way to take your mind off it all! Xx


----------



## twinkleNJM

Ladies I've just done a clearblue digital and it's saying 1-2 weeks pregnant! I'm totally shocked but I'm really scared it's going to be like what happened to you Gerbera77. Looking at my dipstick clinic test from this morning, it's actually no lighter than yesterday's but it's not darker! Do you think I have much hope? Xxx


----------



## pheeny

That's awesome Twinkle!!  Try and relax now it's good news 😊


----------



## Katy_81

Twinkle - that sounds very promising! Perhaps your urine was a bit more concentrated with the darker one. It could be something Like that?  Xx


----------



## gerbera77

Twinkle-fantastic news!! Try and relax and enjoy.....  you could always do blood test for reassurance.  Sincere apologies I didn't mean to scare you but was just explaining what had happened to me.. sorry xx


----------



## Joanna555

Congratulations Twinkle, wonderful news!!! xxx


----------



## aissha

Twinkle        Yay...  so happy for you


----------



## MoM11

Djjim - Thanks, I'n doing ok so far with my estrogen pills! Yes, I'll be going to Greece for my FET.
Twinkle - that's wonderful news with your BFP! FX it stays!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Lozzie2010

Hi everyone so after a very long day of waiting....first off 6.30 this morning a did a home test which after about 20 mins got a very faint positive line. drove to the clinic where they also got a very faint line and was told it could possibly be a chemical pregnancy and being told too wait for my blood results too be called through (which was at 16.40 this afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!) I've been told it's a POSITIVE!!! I'm actually really surprised as I've had really sore and swollen boobs and I'm covered in spots!! I'm over the moon!! 

So happy for you too Twinkle


----------



## pheeny

Lozzie that's amazing congratulations!!  Must have been a super long day for you.


----------



## twinkleNJM

Wahoo Lozzie AMAZING!!! Such a long and stressful day for you too! So could you possibly be expecting your second set of twins?   Are you also 11dp5dt today? Wonder why our clinic tests are so faint! I've been googling all afternoon looking at chemical pregnancies, late fet implantation, very faint cheap dipstick test followed by 1-2 pregnant clear blue digital. You name it, I've googled it!  

Cambridge IVF don't do bloods so they said I just have to test again in a few days. Think I will do a first response on Sunday or Monday (probably Sunday). Until then I'm in limbo and praying  

How is everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Thanks shiny happy girl!

Djjim it really does! Otd is 6/3 which is 5 days after af is due, so I know I'll test early if she doesn't show! I was a hormonal mess the first week, then fine!!
Twinkle really hoping this is happening for you!! X

Thanks Katy, sadly nothing today so naturally I've convinced myself it's not worked as you are? Hard isn't it? I had symptoms with my son from day 2, but let's remember every pregnancy is different, so fx! I do not believe you're not destined to be a mummy this will happen for you, have faith this embie is in their burrowing away! X

Lozzie so happy for you! X

Came across my ivf diary from my last cycle today, left me feeling a little deflated, day 2-3 so many symptoms, this cycle a few af type pains yesterday, today nothing! My mum keeps telling me every pregnancy is different, don't lose faith. I know she's right but can't help thinking I feel so normal it can't be happening! Sorry for the crappy negative post. Hoping you are all having a good Friday xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Lau76

L ozzie and twinkle... congrats. I am so so happy for you BFPS xxx


----------



## pheeny

Monkey I did the same, read through my journal and I had symptoms from the start with my first cycle I think it's totally different with fresh v frozen too - that's what I'm hoping anyway 😉

Testing tomorrow and freaking out already 😬
🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## twinkleNJM

Good luck Pheeny   Xxxx


----------



## The_Lau76

Good luck pheeny  xx


----------



## Katy_81

Good luck Pheeny   Xxx


----------



## gerbera77

Lots of luck pheeny xx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi pheeny, got everything crossed for you for tomorrow! I was thinking the same, ovaries were so swollen last time, everything's stretched, hoping anyway 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katie2015

Good luck for this morning Pheeny 🙏🏼🤞🏼Xx


----------



## Lozzie2010

Good luck today Pheeny i'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning ladies, 

I had a lazy lie-in this morning, didn't get up till past 8:30 and it felt sooo good!   I have been having mild period-like cramps yesterday and the day prior (day 4-5 after transfer) and my innards have felt a bit tender. I know this can be good news, but I haven't had any sort of bleeding or spotting. I also had a couple of really sharp pains around the belly button, they only lasted a few seconds each. I am trying not to symptom spot too much (easier said than done!) but I've been feeling more tired which helps in a strange way as I have less energy to fret and worry! Planning a relaxed day reading a book with my cat curled up on my lap  

Pheeny, I have everything crossed for you, lovely! xxx


----------



## elzunia11

Hello Ladies! 
Phenny good luck! I hope all will be OK.
I hvae my transfer on Wednesday! Quite exite, stressed, and anxious  but generally I am happy to finally do it. 
I have a question I am taking estrogen pills vaginally as my lining before was on the thin side (all good now) and today I started cycloglest passaries. Nurse told me to take estrogen vaginally and cycloglest rectaly. But I red today that if you using cyclogkest with IVF you should use it vaginally for best effects. I am confused. Any advice?


----------



## teammonkey

Elzunia I'm not using cyclogkest, but I'd follow your clinics advise, you can always ask if you're worried? Good luck for Wednesday!

Joanna sounds like good signs there, fx!! I def feel my symptoms are bound to feel different after having a baby, all the pulling and stretching has been done!  but getting some af type cramps from time to time, who knows hey! Just want to know now! Enjoy your book and snuggles, sounds perfect! I'm currently laying in bed, but hubby will be back soon with my Ferrell toddler  no rest for the wicked! X

Thinking of you pheeny! Hope everyone else is ok x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Lau76

Elzunia.. I used cyclogest last time rectally and got my son from that. I don't think it honestly makes much difference. 

Pheeny.. hope you are okay?

Joanna.. symptoms sound promising.. I have had some cramps and a heavy feeling inside. I am super tired and also have had tiny bouts of nausea. However I suffer from IBS and can get most of these with that including the nausea so am staying grounded about it. I really want to test but am only 5dp5dt


----------



## teammonkey

Lau sounds really promising! I've had the same thought about progesterone & constipation type pains, similar to Ibs when I used to suffer. Had a lot of heavy feeling earlier when out, hoping it's a good sign for us all getting this! Oh I'm desperate to test, I won't yet but it's so hard waiting!! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pheeny

Hi ladies thanks for all your positivity but unfortunately another BFN for us this morning on two tests so no chance.
Not doing so great, two more babies we will never meet   .  We have zero chance of a natural pregnancy and not sure how we can afford to do another fresh cycle.
Sorry for the downer post, I really wish you all the best of luck of your baby dreams coming true xxx


----------



## gerbera77

Pheeny so very very sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## Joanna555

Pheeny, I am so sorry to hear your news, lovely! It's undoubtedly difficult, especially with all the time, energy and money we all put into the process. Be kind to yourself, take some to process the news, and then you can see where you can go from here. There are so many options for becoming a parent - another IVF cycle, using someone else's eggs/ embryo, adopting, fostering etc. It's just a matter of what's right for you. A big hug from me, our thoughts are with you. xxx


----------



## Seroster

So sorry Pheeny. I hope you find your way forward xx


----------



## teammonkey

So Sorry to hear that pheeny, this is a truly rubbish journey. I really hope you manage to find a way forward, & in the mean time indulge a little, tlc will only help xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katy_81

So sorry Pheeny.     Xxx  I really wish the success rates with this process were better. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Rachel1984

Congrats everyone on BFPs that is amazing !!!
Can I ask if u transferred 1 or 2 embryos? We are just weighing up our options for the next round (after a break)  xxxx


----------



## Rachel1984

Sorry Pheeny my phone hadn't loaded up today's news.
I'm really sorry about your negative, it's really horrible isn't it. There are so many options and I know it will work for you so keep everything crossed. Have you used Melanie brown the fertility nutritionist?
Xxxx


----------



## The_Lau76

I am so sorry Pheeny... get lots of hugs and have a bottle of wine!


----------



## MoM11

So sorry to hear about your BFN Pheeny!
Just wondering, have you had immunes checked? Was thinking when I read about your night sweats. Have you had that before? I have immune issues and night sweats could be a sign of an immune attack. Just a thought. Hope you find the money and energy for another try, this is so tough isn't it.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## Rachel1984

So tough, it feels really unfair doesn't it. When for so many people it happens so naturally. I think I've taken a real knock with the BFN xxx


----------



## pheeny

Nancy I could have written your post, hope you're doing ok x  I haven't tried Melanie, I want to overhaul my diet so that might be something for me to look up.

MoM thats something I need to research, hadn't even thought that it could be anything.

Thanks to all you ladies you are all very lovely I'm so glad I use ff its nice to have people to actually understand what I'm going through, you've made me start crying again!


----------



## twinkleNJM

Pheeny - I'm so sorry, it's devastating, such a slap in the face after going through treatment and having to endure the 2ww hell. Stay strong xxxx


----------



## pheeny

Thanks Twinkle x


----------



## Rachel1984

Pheeny Mel Brown is amazing, she increases chances by 15% - so good based off Oxford Street. Where are you? 
Definitely look at immunes my clinic tests for them and I do really believe in it. Immune systems can be too good sometimes.
Xxxxx


----------



## pheeny

Nancy I'm in South London so thats perfect, did you have any immune problems?


----------



## Rachel1984

She is honestly incredible!! So many of my friends have seen her and got BFPs

First time round when I had my BFP 2014 I did have natural killer problems so they treated it, this time no problems but BFN. 
Which clinic are you at? I'm at Argc on wimpole street xx


----------



## pheeny

Nancy we're at Kings, just deciding if we're going to stick with them, not sure if they offer immune testing, it's mostly nhs so just the basics really.

Wanted to know if anyone has info on the Zita west books, want to throw everything at the next cycle but there seems to be multiple books and the assisted conception book has 1 star? Which ones have people found useful, I think I remember you using one Monkey?


----------



## The_Lau76

Pheeny.. friends of mine used argc who are aggressive in their treatment and expensive but they got pregnant on their 11th and final attempt and now have a son.


----------



## teammonkey

Hi pheeny, the guide to ivf I found useful, covers all nutrients and how they benefit, and foods, in my first cycle it was bible. Followed diet religiously, and I do believe it had an impact on us being successful. She also now has a recipe book, personally the first book covered enough for me x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lozzie2010

Oh Pheeny I'm so sorry to hear your news. please don't give up hope. As I've always said to friends 'Never give up' Hope your ok x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Pheeney - so sorry about your news.  I also used Zita - and got a nip last time. 

there are 2 books.

The fertility and conception book has all the food info in it. The other (the guide to fertility and assisted conception) doesn't but more info in ivf. Her meditation tracks are also useful. X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Bfp.... not nip!


----------



## Rachel1984

Pheeny our successful round at Argc cost 18k, they are sooooo expensive but good (at fresh)
I would definitely recommended Mel brown over zita west. Mel knows her well but she will tailor everything to you and your partner xxxxxxx


----------



## twinkleNJM

Hi all, my worst fears have been confirmed today 13dp5dt BFN on both First response and 'not pregnant' on clearblue digital. Must have been a chemical / early miscarriage. The faint tests on OTD really scared me and in my heart I expected this. I suppose I should be positive that I did get pregnant this time. The clearblue digital test must be really sensitive to pick up low levels of hcg and this must explain why I got 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' a couple of days ago. 

Gerbera - exactly the same as what happened to you, devastating  xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Twinkle - I am so so sorry to read this  . I've had two chemicals in the past so I know how devastating they are.  Big hugs   Xxx


----------



## gerbera77

Twinkle-so so sorry to hear your news today. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Katie2015

Oh twinkle and Pheeny, I'm sooo sorry to hear your news. Make sure you spoil yourselves lots! Thinking of you and sending big hugs to you both


----------



## MoM11

Do sorry to hear your news Twinkle!


----------



## MoM11

Twinkle, I meant to write SO sorry, not do sorry, of course!
It's so devastating.


----------



## Delaroche

This is a fast moving thread... lovely and sad news in just 24 hrs.
Lozzie, congrats on your BFP X   

Twinkle and pheeny, so sorry to hear 😕 

Having experienced both bfns and chemicals too I can't  think of anything comforting to say. It's just SO unfair 😕


----------



## pheeny

So sorry Twinkle xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Such sad news Twinkle.    im so sorry xxx


----------



## The_Lau76

Twinkle.. it sucks and it is unfair. I am sorry xx


----------



## aissha

Twinkle and pheeny, there are not enough hugs in the world to make this ok    This journey is cruel and tortuous and I wish I could do something more than virtual hugs. Take care of yourselves and try although I know how hard it is not to beat yourself up

Lozzie so thrilled for you. Now for the next 2ww until scan


----------



## Rachel1984

Twinkle I'm so sorry, can you get a blood test to confirm? It would be good to know if it implanted etc? Really thinking of you this is such a horrible journey xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Twinkle so so sorry to hear your news xx




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wishing0naStar

So sorry to hear your news twinkle and pheeny sending hugs 🤗 This journey absolutely sucks but know you are not alone xx


----------



## twinkleNJM

Thank you all for your lovely messages of support, means such a lot to me to receive them. 
I will be watching the thread for lots of positive posts over the coming weeks xxx


----------



## Katie2015

Ok ladies, I have 3 days until my BETA test date and 5 days until my hpt test date and I'm DESPERATE to pee on a stick!! Plleeaaasseee someone talk me out of it 🙈🙈🙈

I don't know if it's because it's Monday and test week but I've been fine up until this morning 😱🙋🏻🙄


----------



## aissha

hey Katie, it's terrible isn't it, just waiting and hoping and dreaming... if you have already P'ed today, then most likely an early poas would be negative because it would not be as concentrated, so maybe comprimise and test tomorrow morning? You were a 5dt, right? then you would be 8dp5dt transfer and the hcg will be there in small amounts anyhow(it might not be there today even if you are preg)    

I know what you mean about Monday, I am dreading and longing for Wednesday for my lining scan, the fear of the thin lining is always with me so I am obsessing now and fearing the worst  

good luck


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning, 

Twinkle, I too am very sorry to hear your news. IVF is so unfair, I really wish you all the best in going forward and sorting through your options. Big hugs from me!  

Katie, I completely understand what you mean. My ODT is Friday but I think it was Gerbera who had a transfer the same day as me and was told she could test on Wednesday. This has now made me think about cheekily testing Wednesday. I don't know, I have mixed feelings about it as I've never had a BFP (not even a false one!) so I feel like my spirits between Wednesday and Friday might crash if it's negative, and then what if it actually is positive in the end? So many questions! I have felt a lot more 'activity' in my uterus with this transfer (with the previous ones, I felt very little) so I feel like I'm going to be extra gutted if it's negative again. Try to stay strong, Katie, and don't test yet -- I know the urge is huge but testing is unreliable at early stages and it could really sink your spirits even though the news is what you're hoping for. xxx

AFM, I am feeling a lot more positive overall than in my prior transfer. Having taken last week off of work (only checking emails every now and then) has no doubt helped a lot. Unfortunately, it's back to work this week, we'll see how my zen halo does!  

Big hugs to everyone.


----------



## Katie2015

Thanks Aissa you're right.... stepping back from the pee stick!! Fx for your scan Wednesday! Try not to worry as  Imine has been thin a couple of times and they can introduce higher doses of meds to increase the thickness. I have to have progynova and oestrogen patches changed every 48 hours to get my lining up to thickness. My sister struggles with
Lining thickness (Nother IVF'er) and she uses a warm hot water bottle once a day which she swears by. Hers went from 7 to 8.4 in four days as well as triple lined so may be worth a bash. Only warm mind not HOT. Xx

Hope all you other ladies are doing well waiting for scans / ECs / ETs / 2wws xxx


----------



## aissha

cheers for the tip Katie, I will have my hot water bottle out tonight


----------



## elzunia11

Twinkle and Pheeny I am so sorry to hear that news. IFV is such a hard process. I am sonsad when I hear sad, or negative news as we all here going through the same process and its very sad when one of us had news she didnt hope for. I try to be positive but on the back of my head I know I might be the one with not good news as well. I have my FET on Wednesday and I am hope for the best but  I think its pure luck with IFV mostly. I am sending lots of hugs for those who didnt have  ews they hoped for and dont give back ladies! It will happen.


----------



## Katie2015

Joanna I also forgot to mention that it wasn't until my 4th round that I had my BFP so stay super positive! It can and I'm sure will happen xxx


----------



## Katie2015

Good luck Elzunia for you FET Wednesday 🍀


----------



## teammonkey

Katy do what feels right, I tested early last cycle and caved and tested today, not even first pee of the day, I am bloody nightmare!   I have zero will power!!

Aissha my cycle this time my lining on day 12 was 5.3mm, accepted I would not go ahead this time, in 3 days 8mm! I had increased progynova, and had pom juice as they say its good for lining and hot water bottle! 

Joanna sounds very promising, from someone who has been pregnant, I recognise all those signs, especially the pulling, tugging, it used to wake me up at 5am! had such strong af one day I was convinced she was starting, but I was pregnant. Keeping fx for you hun. 

Day 3 and feeling so sick its unreal! Having to work feeling like this is so blurghhhh. I did test partly do to this, and had a bfp, its early but as there was no hcg, and having been here before and carried successfully, for the first time I am feeling very optimistic. It wasn't even first pee of the day i had been 3 times already, so I am feeling good that it was line that was lighter than control but definitely there. Hope I don't set everyone off POAS


----------



## The_Lau76

Stand back from the sticks ladies    wait as long as you can for all the reasons other have said. Best to be sure then a false negative that couldbe a positive.
Teammonkey.. a faint line.. wow. Amazing. When are you due to test again? Mine is Saturday which would make me 12dp5dt.. seems quite a long time but hey.. I may cave by Friday


----------



## teammonkey

Mines monday, so 13d, I wouldnt have tested if i hadn't of felt I was going to be sick all day, and falling asleep all the time which I never do. I openly admit having no will power, I don't know why I do it to myself, as I spend the next week panicking it is going to be a chemical, was lucky last time it all went well, just got to hope I am that lucky again. If you have will power ladies, then wait! x


----------



## gerbera77

Teammonkey-fantastic news...congrats! X


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Amazing news teammonkey xx


----------



## Katy_81

Teammonkey - that's amazing. Congratulations xx


----------



## teammonkey

Thank you ladies! I decided that last time I spent the time after I tested just panicking, this time I am going to enjoy it, and hope for the best, its not often we get to feel happy is it? 

Just keep fx


----------



## aissha

wow teammonkey, that is brilliant, a line is a line as they say     am I being stupid, whats pom juice?  

elzunia, good luck for Wednesday, are you having 1 or 2 put back in?

love that the_lau Stand back from the sticks ladies


----------



## bevvywood

Hi everyone 

May I join in? 

So I had my fet last Thursday and I am due to test a week today. 

We had 1x 5aa transferred and 1x 5bb.

Has anyone else had this sort transferred? I am not coping with this wait very well at all! We still have 10x frosties left.

This is such an emotional roller coaster. Love to you all xx


----------



## Katie2015

Congrats Teammonkey! How exciting!!! 

Welcome bevvywood!! I've personally not had those greasings but, to be honest, I wouldn't read too much into grading. By best grade embie was used in the fresh cycle which was a BFN, a lower grade then got me a BFP. Just try and enjoy this bliss unknown for the time being. Have you listened to zita west positive visualisation? You can get from iTunes and I find it really therapeutic xx


----------



## aissha

hi bevvywood, I just sent you the link, but looks like you found us... welcome again.

sounds like you had a couple of good ones transferred, were they day 5 transfers? And 10 left, that is brilliant 

if it's a 5dt then you will not have so long to wait... have you had an otd from your clinic?

a few of the ladies here had transfers last week, so you will find some company for sure 

best of luck with the 2ww (although it might be less than that with 5dt  )Save​


----------



## Rachel1984

Welcome to newbies and congrats to those on 2ww's!!

Katie that's really interesting what you said on embie grading, we don't know whether to transfer x2 frozen next time or do a fresh. We have 4ab and 4bb's left (5 left) but I don't want to use them if I get another BFN. We are really confused on what to do. 

Xxx


----------



## Rachel1984

Congrats team monkey!!! A line is a line !!!


----------



## elzunia11

Thanks ladies. Aissha I am putting one in, as they advised me it safest way. Doctor said my embies are very good quality all my hormones are very good and my age is to my advantage so best start with one. I have 7 embies all together so if it wouldnt work 2 or 3 times with one I would concider 2. I have some heart issues (tachycardia) thats why I am scared to risk having multiple pregnency, as I know its double strain on your body.


----------



## pheeny

Awesome monkey congratulations!!


----------



## Joanna555

Congratulations Teammonkey!!!! Xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Yay team monkey! Thought i would roll out the old dancing bananas 😂 X


----------



## teammonkey

Aissha pomegranate juice, brand is Pom juice it's good stuff!! Thanks!!

Bevvy welcome! Congrats on the transfer! Ooh crickey good chance of twins with such strong embies! And 10 Frosties, you lucky thing!

Katie thanks! It's funny with grading, as I've only ever had 2 transfers both top grade, both positives, it is a wonder how it all works!

Nancy thank you! I'd recommend take a look at the website one at a time, I looked before my first cycle and felt understanding the risks of a multiple is necessary. That site also shows more than 1 doesn't really increase chances of pregnancy more, but does of twins x

Pheeny thank you x

Joanna thank you!! X
Shiny dancing bananas always welcome! I'm blaming you for testing early 

Thanks everyone for all your lovely messages, I know it's early, and it's a long week ahead, but the sickness was all too familiar! Fx xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bevvywood

Wow!!!! Hello everyone 😊😊 what amazing ladies you are and what an amazing thread!! 

Thank you for welcoming me. It's such a comfort knowing that you all actually do understand how I feel. It's such an emotional roller coaster isn't it!! I've been feeling quite bloated and have a dull ache which I think may be coming from my uterus but I can't be sure. Should I be worried? 

Thank you xxx


----------



## teammonkey

I wouldn't worry, sounds like a good sign. Any uterus action I see as a good sign 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delaroche

Yaay congrats teammonkey 🎉🎉🎉
Wonderful news!


----------



## MoM11

Congrats teammonket, wonderful news!
Welcome bevvywood!

I'm on my way to lining scan after 8 days on Progynova. Will also take some blood tests.


----------



## elzunia11

Hi everyone me again with a question. I am taking cycloglest rectaly (as advised by nurse) however it irritates my bowels (i have gentle ibs) and ussualy I need to gontontoilet after around 2 hours from inserting it. I red somewhere thatbafter 30 min its absorbed but lster found some information that
Your body needs e hours to absorb it? I have FET tm and will double check with doctor but its rrally stress me out I couldnt sleep today worried that my body didnt get enough progesterone.


----------



## The_Lau76

Elzunia.. it will have absorbed within 20 to 30 minutes. Mucosa is very thin in the rectum which is why it absorbs so quickly. It's why we use rectal painkillers if needed immediately after childbirth if there have been sutures (stitches)..


----------



## Rachel1984

Elzunia it has the exact same effect on me too but it's absorbed v quickly xxxx


----------



## Joanna555

Elzunia, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Like others have said, it is absorbed quickly and, also, unless there are specific reasons in your case why you need a progesterone boost, your body probably produces quite a bit of its own already. I had a completely natural FET (no progesterone even) and my clinic is happy that my body will do what's needed on its own. I think many of us are like this, but clinics often like to put us possibly on more meds than we need because it covers all eventualities and it's easier for them (they don't need to do as many tests/ checks to make sure everything would be ok naturally). Please don't worry  

Nancy, my clinic said that transferring two does cause a small increase (about 15% if I remember correctly) in likelihood of getting pregnant with ONE baby. The clinic, like most clinics around, really tried to talk me out of transferring two. I had a rant about this a few weeks ago on the forum  , essentially I feel that all the clinics are worried about themselves not necessarily us as patients if multiples result because it affects their statistics and then the HFEA starts breathing down their necks if they get too many twins. For my first (fresh) transfer, I did one and got a BFN. I then kicked myself for letting the clinic scare me into just transferring one when I had planned on transferring two but backed out of it at the last minute. For my frozen transfer, I transferred two of them and feel much better about it. Yes, it does raise the risk of multiples but it also increases the chances of success and the most likely outcome is one baby. The decision is different for everyone, you just need to see what you're comfortable with. Best of luck in making this difficult decision. xxx

AFM, I am looking forward to reflexology later today, I always get so relaxed and it's hard to get up at the end of the session! I've continued feeling 'activity' in my uterus and I almost hesitate to say this because it gives me hope which I don't want to have taken from me! My stomach is also a bit protruding and, even if say I'm pregnant, looks much bigger than I would expect it to look at this very early stage - anyone else have that? I've never been pregnant before and I am quite small, so it's noticeable when I look at myself in the mirror sideways. I don't mind the protrusion, for lack of a better word, but it just seems strange! 

A big hug to everyone!


----------



## elzunia11

Thank you ladies, your comments re assured me. I will try to relax today, but I cant help it and keep overthinking things . I was so positive all ths time and now I am so scared of failure


----------



## aissha

Elzunia,    it is very difficult not to overthink it. It becomes all consuming and the outcome becomes so huge. It is very difficult to remain calm throughout. Sounds like you have approached it all sensibly, taking account of your heart and age and everything. I hope that we can help keep you calm  or at least share the crazy with you   

Joanna, I love love love reflexology, wish I could do it more often. Yay, for protrusions, hope it will soon be a proper bump. I guess it could be bloating from the drugs? either way, that with the activity in your uterus area are really good signs  

mom, hope the scan goes well   

bevvy, all symptoms are a good sign in my book, try not to worry  
teammonkey, thanks for the Pom explanation, I will try to get some   

hi to everyone else, hope all is well


----------



## teammonkey

morning ladies,
Thanks for the messages, feeling very cautious today, want to be happy but worrying something will go wrong. Getting some AF type mild pains, which I remember getting around my af due date last time and that worked out ok, and I am still feeing sick, but cant help worry. The drama  

Mo good luck at your scan! 

Elzunia I havent taken it, hopefully someone else can advise x

Joanna I did last time, but I honestly think for me to was down to having swollen ovaries and then the progesterone combined, my tummy is slightly bigger at the mo but has been for a while due to the extra avocados and full fat milk   I think were all so different in how pregnancy affects us, some get sick, others don't, some gain a ton of weight, some gain hardly anything, so I would take this as a good sign, and the uterus activity def a good sign, especially with you being on a natural cycle! So envious I hate all the drugs, not knowing what is real and what is the drugs! x


----------



## Katie2015

Oh no! I caved and tested... BFN 8dp5dt 🙈😢

Second wee of the day but think I'm out of the running. Had a couple of symptoms but nothing like when I fell preggo last time. Beta tomorrow so will let you know but pretty sure it's defo BFN.... eugh!


----------



## Joanna555

Thanks, Aissha and Teammonkey, I suspect the belly is blubber - "extra avocado and full fat milk" as you put it Teammonkey!   That made me laugh out loud! Since it's a natural cycle, there's no meds to bloat me but I have been trying to eat more eggs and protein, probably heavier things than I would normally eat! 

Katie, please try not to worry too much, you tested quite early so today's result is unreliable. Fingers crossed for tomorrow's beta! 

Teammonkey, try not to worry too much, lovely. It is such a stressful time, I appreciate that, first you worry about the result, then once you get a positive, you worry about something happening to it. It's normal but just try to think that whatever was meant to happen, will happen, there's nothing you can do to change that, and trying to get about your day (maybe with a few extra nice things thrown in for comfort like a hot chokkie or some rubbish TV!) will only help. Big hugs.


----------



## teammonkey

Joanna so glad I could be source of   today! I am now trying to limit my avocado and full fat dairy intake! It makes me want hurl anyway! Just managed a brioche from Pret which was yummy, a step up, as yesterday I could only stomache mini cheddars, im pretty sure mini cheddars do nothing for the growing waist line! I gained 3.5 stone last time, so I am going to try not let that happen this time, was a bugger getting that off! I am taking your advise and being positive, like you say no amount of worrying will change things! I did have that attitude yesterday, but today for some reasons I am being a worrier! 

Katie I agree, I have read on here so many stories of late implanters with FET's, and women who get negatives upto otd, so try have faith. I really really hope that result changes for you xx

Aissha you're welcome, its quite a strong drink, nice with fizzy water or tonic x


----------



## gerbera77

Hi


Teammonkey-hope you are well? It is understandable that you feel cautious, but enjoy it! Xx


Katie-so sorry to hear you got a BFN today. Wishing you all the luck in the work for tomorrow's beta and that it brings better news xx


Joanna-I hope you enjoy your reflexology.. not long until OTD x


Lau-how are you? Hope the 2ww isn't too torturous x


Bevvywood-welcome and all the best for your cycle!


Elzunia-I hope the others have reassured you. It is so hard not to worry about every little thing x


Aissha-how are you? When is your scan? You must be getting excited to get going again.  Will keep everything crossed for you x


Hi to everyone else..


AFM...test date tomorrow.  Part of me is desperate to know, but the other part wants to wait a few days, to potentially avoid what happened last time.  Not sure what to do.... Have convinced myself that it probably hasn't worked despite having some similar symptoms to before - I think it is a simple matter of not wishing to allow in even an iota of hope, in order to avoid any additional disappointment as this is our last frostie.


----------



## Rachel1984

Katie sorry to hear of BFN, I tested then too. It is quite early though and depends on the test type. Good luck for tomorrow 

Joanna thank you so much for all the info on multitples. We will definitely transfer 2 next time. It feels like a waste we didn't last time.

Well done to all those who have resisted POAS, I did it and hated seeing BFN so won't test next time!!!

AFM we are having our next consultation in April, feel like some time out but I'm really worrying about it all. Xxxxx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi gerbera, so hard for you knowing whether to test or not, after your previous experience. It would be rare for the same thing to happen twice, but rare for it to happen in the first place, so I would go with what feels right for you. Good luck, I am keeping fx it is a big far BFP! I am ok thanks for asking, feeling sick, but stomached a small cob earlier, which is progress. I have to say I am glad I feel this way, gives me reassurance while I feel sick everything is ok if that makes sense?

Nancy good luck with the review meeting, I hope you manage to have a break from all of this between now and then, maybe plan some nice stuff to do, definitely something with a few drinks involved  

I am doing so much walking today, got to view a ton on potential new office buildings with my boss later, so more walking, hoping the bean doesn't mind it too much! Acupuncture at 6, looking forward to relaxing after this crazy past few days xx


----------



## The_Lau76

Katie.. I echo what the others say. May well be too early to register so hang in there.

Gerbera .. I am good thanks.  Still having a heavy feeling in my stomach and some nausea at times. I found my old posts from last time and worried then that I had few symptoms. 

So after telling everyone to step away from the pee sticks I buckled and tested... twice in fact and both had faint lines. I am not due to test until Saturday so I am tentatively excited.


----------



## gerbera77

Lau-that is fantastic news! So pleased for you xx


----------



## Wishing0naStar

That's great news Lau xx


----------



## Rachel1984

Congrats Lau that is amazinggggg news xxx


----------



## pheeny

Yay Lau great news!!!


----------



## pheeny

Gerbera will be thinking of you tomorrow good luck x


----------



## Joanna555

Whoop, whoop, Lau, excellent news! xxx


----------



## elzunia11

Katie I am so sorry to hear that, still wait for blood test to be definitely sure. Gerbera good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## The_Lau76

Good luck Gerbera.. have every crossed for you x


----------



## The_Lau76

And thanks ladies. Trying to contain myself as not OTD  (and have had two miscarriages at 12 weeks and 9 weeks)..


----------



## smurf77

Hi all, 
I'm so sorry I came on to say hi and then vanished, been so chiclet I've barely had time to open phone let alone read and catch up!!  I'm also dreadful at remembering who's who so sorry not mentioning names. 

congrats on the BFP's. 

So sorry to read about the BFN's having been there too it's just so devastating. Really hope you all get to try again if and when you are ready. 

Good luck anyone testing in next day or so. 

I've got my transfer tomorrow and feeling a bit too laid back about the whole thing! Can't get consultant saying 30% chance of success out of my head, so I think I'm trying not to obsess (until tomorrow and 2ww starts!) and perhaps not getting my hopes up too much. On the other hand I see no reason why it won't but as we all know ivf doesn't work like that!! 
Must stop reading and get some sleep. X


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning everyone, 

I tested this morning (2 days before my OTD) and got a BFP!!! I cannot believe it, I have *never* had a BFP before. The second line was dark, as dark as the test line. I am a bit cautious as I will need to repeat the test on Friday but what a way to start the day! I woke up my partner squealing and it was crazy  

Hope everyone is well today, xxx


----------



## smurf77

Wow Joanna that's brilliant news, so pleased for you!! How lovely your first ever bfp!! Congratulations to you both! 🎉


----------



## Rachel1984

CONGRATS JOANNAAAAAAAAAA. 
Amazing news, so happy for you! Twins? xxxx


----------



## elzunia11

Congrats Joana brilliant news! 🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Congrats Joanna!!! Amazing news 💃🏻🎉💃🏻🎉


----------



## aissha

wow Joanna that is brilliant news  and LAu, congratulations

welcome back smurf, I know how you mean, I think with FET it all gets real after the transfer, hopefully I will join you on the 2ww in a few days...

good luck gerbera for testing and katie, you never know the bloods might surprise you 

AFM, I am in shock, 11mm lining!!! unbelievable!!! however the joy is tinged with bleurgh as those ucky antibiotics I was on a couple of weeks ago have left me with an infection down below, so I have to have more medicine to clear it up  but its a single dose and is ok to take even during preg, so I can go on and I just have to wait for the call back this afternoon (randomly they did a blood test this morning also to test my LH levels, which they didn't do before, so I am a bit confused by that) but fingers crossed I might transfer this weekend or monday!!

Hope everyone has a good day   Save​


----------



## gerbera77

Huge congrats Joanna....fantastic news!! X


----------



## gerbera77

We did test this morning and also got a BFP! Excited but still cautious because of last time...x


----------



## pheeny

Congratulations Gerbera and Joanna 😊
What lovely news to start the day


----------



## aissha

brilliant news Gerbera too


----------



## teammonkey

OMG what an amazing morning on here! Joanna and Gerbera congratulations!!!! So happy for you both, and hoping the embies stay snug for the 9 months!!

Joanna when you told me your symtoms, I recognised them from my first cycle, so had a good feeling you would get a BFP! What test did you use? Could be twins   They do say a lot of the time if one sticks both will, and you had a double transfer didnt you?

Gerbera I can understand you feeling cautious and not wanting to get too excited, fx this one stays put! I have never experienced what you have, and I am still scared every day that something will go wrong, I think after what we have been through to get here thats a natural feeling to be scared. x

aissha amazing new! not the infection, that happened to me a couple of weeks back, probably around the same time, was horrid, but the pessary they give you shifted it! fx it does for you xx

Smurf good luck for tomorrow, and I think its natural to feel that way, I was similar, the transfer changed things for me x

AFM well today AF would be due, so couldnt help feel panicky with cramps, even though I have been here before, had tons of AF cramps with my son, but i cant help panic about everything. I am hoping we are all super lucky and have embies that stay nice and snug for the long haul! xx


----------



## Joanna555

Gerbera, congratulations!!      How exciting we got our BFPs on the same day. I too am cautious, I have to say, but it's a good start for sure! Have you told your clinic yet? What's the next step? I am waiting for my clinic to call me back and they may tell me to go away until Friday when the OTD is, but I think they then schedule you for a scan 2 weeks later? 

Thank you, Smurf, Nancy, Elzunia, Liianne, Aissha, and Pheeny for your kind words, hope all is going well on your end as well. 

Teammonkey, I was very encouraged by your experience having been so similar during your previous pregnancy. Gosh, I am not sure about twins, and my partner is even less sure as she'd the primary caretaker! But we will handle whatever hand we're dealt!   It's normal that you worry but try to take it easy if you can. I am sure your embie is getting all settled in nicely and making itself at home!  

Smurf, all the best for your transfer (I wonder if it's today or tomorrow since you posted late last night?). Fingers crossed in any event, hold on to that laid back feeling, it's a good one to have throughout this crazy process!  

Big hugs to everyone else. xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Joanna I waited until OTD to call mine, as had heard the usually tell you to buzz off   My scan last time was at 8 weeks or just before. I had a scan at 5.5 weeks though due to my gp thinking i had ectopic and there was a little nugget with a hb, so hope you dont have to wait to long! Warning every stage is flipping waiting game until 12 weeks, when for me scan looked like a baby and I felt, this is a real milestone! Until then we can keep each other company   omg your poor partner, actually poor you, growing twins i can only imagine is a hard task, I found it challenging enough growing one, with elbows and feet in my ribs


----------



## gerbera77

Hi


Thanks you so much for all your wishes-much appreciated.  Feels very surreal....


Smurf-good luck for your transfer today I think? 


Aissha-your lining is amazing! Can't believe your transfer is around the corner already....hope your infection clears up quickly...x


Teammonkey-try and stay relaxed and enjoy it-easier said than done I know..when is your official test date?.xx


Joanna-I wasn't going to call the clinic but then thought oh why not as it is my OTD!  I am waiting for a call back... My clinic usually scan you from about 6w 4d... That is going to feel like a life time! I don't want to get fixated on using hpts thought in the meantime...  We can all keep each other sane in the next few weeks! X


Katie-keeping everything crossed you have good news today. X


Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## smurf77

Congrats Gerbera! Brilliant news all round, fx the lucky vibes continue. 

Transfer in a couple of hours, busy chasing after the other two and cooking birthday cake for my eldest ivf bubba 4 tomorrow! Not much time to think about transfer, looking forward to and excuse to lie down for a bit in the day!! 😂 

Thanks for all the best wishes. And good luck to whoever else it was that is having their transfer today, sorry can't remember who it is! 
Xx


----------



## Joanna555

Gerbera, I called my clinic and sheepishly told them that I'd tested a couple of days early. They didn't seem bothered by it and scheduled me for a scan on 22 March (they said they do scan at approx 7 weeks). It is a private clinic, not NHS, so perhaps that contributed to them not telling me to buzz off, Teammonkey!


----------



## gerbera77

Lots of luck Smurf! Happy baking! X

Joanna-excellent news! My clinic just called me back and we have our scan on the 22nd too! She said 21st originally but that is DS2's birthday... fingers crossed for great news! X


----------



## teammonkey

Thanks gerbera, we can definitely do that, only we know how this feels, and its great having people to talk to who understand   my otd is Monday, they test 13dp5t which seems later than most, so a few more days for me!

Joanna im with a private clinic, clearly not as accommodating as yours   awesome news you have a scan booked, that makes it all feel more real don't you think? Cannot wait to get mine booked! 

Smurf how lovely you have 2, I really hope my embie stays put, i really want a sibling for my 21 month old. good luck with your transfer xx

Katie thinking of you, fx its good news x


----------



## elzunia11

Gerbera brilliant news! I hope all will go super well for you. Udate us all how things are going


----------



## Joanna555

Gerbera, that's amazing, I cannot believe how in sync we are with the cycle! Scans on same days, transfer on the same day, testing BFP today, and now the follow up scan on the same day!! Gosh. I will definitely be thinking of you and have everything crossed. 

Teammonkey, your scan will be booked very soon no doubt, though I know waiting isn't easy with this process. Yes, the scan does make it feel more real, it's pencilled in my diary and everything. I kept the test from the morning as well and, every time I pass it, I check as further proof that I did indeed test positive earlier. It's just so hard to believe, I even turned the lights on this morning on my poor sleeping partner so she could confirm that I wasn't hallucinating a positive result.


----------



## aissha

just a quickie, had the call from the clinic and they will thaw one next Monday and call me, hopefully going to transfer on Tuesday  I am hoping all the positivity here will rub off on me


----------



## elzunia11

Aissha good luck. I just had my FET. 4AA transfered we got photonof it and looked at it on the screen  lovely feeling. I already feel like its my baby! All went so fast. I went to toilet after around 10 min but doctor said not tonworry about foing straingt away. I kept worring irrationally that it will drop out. Now I have this silly feeling that i should keep my feet up in the air (I know its crazy)
Now longest 9 days in my life.


----------



## aissha

well done Elzunia, just try to focus on the fact that if they could fall out, it would have been the end of the human race a long time ago  no harm in resting though if you can  4aa is a good grading isn't it    sticky babydust to you


----------



## teammonkey

Elzunia wow amazing news you must be thrilled! I was the same, will they fall out!   I am wishing you lots of lucky and for a sticky embie!

Aissha exciting news, fx your little one thaws beautifully!  

haha joanna, I do the same look at the test in my bathroom, shocked!   so excited for you having it booked in! I still have positive test from my son, and look at it from time to time! Brings back exciting memories! your message made me laugh waking your partner, was she shocked to be woke up with that news? When I showed my hubby he was very shocked, he sent a photo to his mum, and she said oh dear maybe a little early, he replied mum its positive, she said oh i didnt have my glasses on  

Gerbera yay amazing news you have a date for your scan, keeping fx for you xx


----------



## Joanna555

Elzunia, please don't worry about going to the bathroom or having the embies fall out, I am living proof of that. I had a *very* full bladder for FET (I have a retroverted uterus so it makes a big difference to have a full bladder) and I was desperate for the loo. I think I lied down for maybe 5 minutes at most, perhaps less, before going to the bathroom for one of the longest wees of my life!   And then we took a taxi and a train back home, and I still got a positive so you're fine hun. Just put your feet up and take it easy! 

Aissha, fingers crossed for transfer on Monday, yay!! 

Teammonkey, yes, my partner was a bit startled (as anyone sleeping soundly would be when someone comes shrieking into the room!) but she did know that I was planning to test this morning so once she got her bearings, I think she knew what I was on about!   Still very funny though! What an idea to keep the positive test result! I was just going to chuck it but maybe I can add it to the photos of the embies and everything else we will no doubt be given from here on out. xxx


----------



## MoM11

Katie, so sorry to hear that, hope it was too early!

Brilliant news Lau, Joanna, Gerbera!

Good news Aissha!

FX for your transfer Smurf!

Hi to everyone else!


AFM my lining was fine but we need to get my immune system under control so increased doses of g-csf and steroids. 
Hopefully transfer Sat next week.


----------



## The_Lau76

Wow what an amazing day...
Joanna and Gerbera.... wooooooo hoooooo amazing and congrats.
Aisha..amazing lining and fab on the date for transfer 
Fx Smurf and congrats and don't worry elzunia

This has been such a busy day 
Afm I tested again this morning and still positive. OTD is Saturday but I may call the clinic Friday to tell them. 
Teammonkey I was during my AF Monday so feel a little relieved that it hashould been and gone. Still tentatively excited x


----------



## Katy_81

Joanna, Gerbera & The_Lau- huge congratulations on your bfps!!     
Gosh ladies, what a result. Such a positive thread! Wishing you all a happy healthy 9 months. X

Mom11 - good to hear your lining is looking good. Where are you having your immunes done? X

Elunzia - congratulations on being PUPO!! Time to relax. Do you have some time off work? X

Aiisha - exciting that your transfer is Monday! Can't believe how quickly that has come round X

Smurf - congratulations on being PUPO! X

Patiently waiting for OTD. Another two days to go.  Back at work now so at least I'm kept busy. X


----------



## Lozzie2010

Hi Ladies haven't been on for a few days but it's so lovely seeing so many happy positive posts. I hope everyone is OK. I had my second blood test today and my hormone level has gone from 170 to 2000 in 5 days so all is good he. I'm tired and lost of appetite a bit but rest and eating when I should be.


----------



## teammonkey

Joanna I know it's a bit silly, but love that I kept it!

Mo sounds good, fx everything goes smoothly next week x

Lau yay to another positive 

Aissha fab news! 

Katy glad you're managing to keep busy! You're so good waiting! X

Lozzie great news!! Symptoms are a pain, but I find it reassuring to have some at the same time! X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smurf77

PUPO here too, Elunzia great to have a partner in crime. 

All went well although I drank way too much as I thought I was going down at 2pm but they didn't come to get me til 2.45, by which time I was doing a wee dance and literally trying not to wee on the spot!! 😳😂 The nurse said I could go to loo if I could just realease a little 😂🤣😂 (which was such a relief to say the least) and when they started ultrasounding she said wow that's a full bladder as she pushed nice and hard. Long and short of it was I could not concentrate or relax as I was trying to contain myself (apparently the nurse had had it happen to her once) but a beautiful 5AA hatching blast onboard!! Test day week on Sunday...... may the wait begin. Sons 4th birthday tomorrow, first of three cakes in three days baked 💪

Congratulations again gerbera, Lua and Lizzie ( sorry if I've missed anyone) 

Team monkey very lucky to have two already I know, never thought I'd have one let alone two ( maybe three!!) following three miscarriages. First son was second round fresh ivf. Second son was very much a surprise natural, hopefully third FET so at least we've tried all routes.


----------



## pheeny

Congrats to the pupo ladies sending lots of positivity you way.

we've been trying to decide what to do next, whether to change clinics or not - rang our clinic to give the result and I can't get a review of our cycle until mid May! Which I think is terrible so that's effectively ruled out the clinic, in the last two weeks they've also decided to stop counselling which I was hoping to take up so very disappointed.
So now lined up two open days at two more clinics just wanted to asked how you decided on your clinics, what I should be looking for/asking our last one was we're we were referred for nhs so never actually made a decision.
We need isci and use dh frozen sperm if that makes a difference.


----------



## elzunia11

Katy I am not working atm as my work place was not very happy for me to take days off for doctor appointments etc. Very stresful environment. So me and hubby decided that it will be better if I will resign and fo us on our goal which is having baby  
Smurf congrats and welcome in PUPO club! Iam.glad all went well. 
I had terrible night today, I have some light cramps, but I think its probably due to progesterone as it would be to early tonfeel any symptoms


----------



## teammonkey

Smurf amazing news!! So pleased for you. Hilarious story re the full bladder &#129315; ahh I hope you get baby no 3, hatching top grade blast, you've got a good chance!! Fx! Sorry to hear about your miscarriages  what strength you have to keep going x

Pheeny lovely to hear from you, I've been thinking of you. That's so bad about your clinic, why a clinic would stop counselling? It's a necessity for a lot of women on this journey. Sounds like a good call to move clinics. For me I'm lucky as my area has 2 clinics with excellent results & reputations. I went to both open nights, & also visited the area bit on this forum and asked people about their experiences, which they would recommend. In the end I chose the one with less recommendations, but I just liked when visiting, & loved the new technologies (embryoscope) they were offering at that time. We were the same using ICSI and male factor. Which clinics are you looking at? X

Afm decided to take a test, need to see the line getting darker as I tested early, def darker! Feel I can relax a bit now x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pheeny

Thanks Monkey glad the line is getting darker, it was our anniversary last night and we had our first date night since my daughter was born and shared a bottle of wine so I was definently feeling more relaxed last night!!!
We're looking at Lister and Concept (but this is relatively new) both are quite close to us, that was my next question whether all the added extras are worth the expense
-embryoscope
-assisted hatching
-imsi
-scratch
of course we would do anything to get it to work, but I just wonder whats worth spending extra on.
We're at Kings at the moment and cycling there would be about 3000 cheaper but its the time and success rate which worries me.


----------



## aissha

Congratulations on being pupo smurf😊 sounds like you got a good one in there😊 snuggle in little one  

Pheeny, that's appalling, expecting you to wait until May  Are you living in or near London? If so then you will have plenty of choice . I would have a look on the diagnosis boards for your condition and see  what others have done. It depends on finances and other factors too... when I was reaching the end of the road (bizarrely just before I had my first bfp) , my research led me to the lister and my first appointment with Mr. tolda was very enlightening. He was extremely knowledgeable. Amazingly my appointment was the same day I got my bfp so I didn't follow up but I was happy to have talked to him in any case. 

Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight elzunia...


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning ladies,

I am feeling really tired today and very 'foggy brained' if that's a word! Honestly, I have to read the simplest email over twice to understand what it's about. I've also been feeling a lot colder than usual, I am sure it's hormones as I feel cold during the heavy part of my period as well but it's really annoying! I have a steady routine of drinking mint tea and going to the loo, lol. The stabbing/ discomfort in my uterus is still there, but less so, and I started worrying about it; not that I want to be in pain but it's reassuring that something's still happening. Anyone else having strange symptoms and/or driving themselves crazy like me? 

Katy, I admire your willpower for staying strong until OTD, I have everything crossed for you!

Lozzie, I hear you with those symptoms! Except my appetite seems ok, not quite what it usually is but thankfully no nausea (yet!). Hope you're feeling ok?

Teammonkey, I completely agree about finding symptoms reassuring, it took some stern talk (to myself!) this morning to not test again to make sure all is well!

Smurf, congrats on being PUPO! I relate to your story of drinking too much for FET, I remember thinking to myself 'can the nurse press any harder on my bladder?!'. Honestly, it took a lot of focus to keep it together, lol.

Pheeny, I echo everyone else's feelings that you should switch clinics, it doesn't sounds like your current one is running a very well oiled machine at the moment! We chose our clinic based on success rates which all clinics have to report to the HFEA and it's published online at http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/. It was eye opening for us because some clinics that advertise everywhere and are well known in 'popular opinion' really don't have very good success rates. We went with Boston Place in London in the end as they have one of the top success rates and had good reviews (there was one, I forget its name, which has the top success rate but has appalling reviews, so much so that there was an investigation done on the clinic -- so we decided to steer well clear of it!). BP also works with 'satellite clinics' so we had our scans outside of London (I believe it also worked out cheaper this way, but the main reason was that it was closer to where we live) and just went in to BP for egg collection and transfer (they also did the fertilisation, and we opted for ICSI and embryo glue). I was pleased with them - we got 8 total embies.

Big hugs to everyone.


----------



## Lozzie2010

Hi Pheeny. I can't recommend Leicester  Fertility clinic enough. it's at the Royal infirmary. The staff are amazing. I know it's a bit of a treck for us but their results are brilliant.


----------



## teammonkey

Pheeny, 
I asked about scratch, my clinic didn't think it was necessary for me, due to having no fertility issues & getting pregnant before, but depends on the individual. I would highly recommend the embryoscope we used it, both embryos have become pregnancies, so I am biased, but the evidence is strong for enabling clinics to have embies with best chance due to never taking the out, & hourly imagery lets the embryologist spot any issues that may be missed viewing day to day. Definitely consider a clinic with good results, there's a reason they have those results I always think, it's not luck. If you're close to a Care clinic they are who I use they are fantastic x

Joanna glad you resisted re testing, I was a nightmare last time too, between bfp & scan kept checking!  oh brain fog, that's here to stay, actually doesn't really go  I remember last time buying a ton of bobby brown make up, cost me a lot, couldn't find it at home, I'd put it in the recycling bin! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerbera77

Hi all


Elunzia and Smurf - congrats on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww aren't too painful for you both.  Xx

Lizzie-that is fantastic news! 

Teammonkey - you aren't alone! I kept my sticks from the boys too! Ha ha! X

Pheeny-how are you? Been thinking of you.  We have always been at the Lister.  My gynae is based based there and after having surgery we just naturally went to their fertility clinic.  We didn't look or even consider anywhere else.  My problem are blocked tubes, so in terms of IVF I am one of the 'uncomplicated' candidates on paper as it is only a physiological issue.  I know people who have been there for different issues and all have been very pleased. I would highly recommend it.  The staff are amazing!
There is ARGC-which is very intrusive in terms of daily blood tests etc and they are very expensive but they are also very good.  Again have had friends go here and with good results. X

Joanna-I resisted testing again this morning too.  I actually don't want to and have said to myself that I probably will over the weekend....but scared to!  I am still having pains, but trying really hard just to relax and try and enjoy this.  We can't change what happens here on in, so I want to enjoy each moment and keep everything crossed that all goes to plan..... The scan does seem like a long time away though....  With my last son I had terrible morning sickness-started at 5w exactly. I am wishing it to start for reassurance!! When are you retesting? Xxx 

Aissha-not long to go now x
Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## Rachel1984

Hi I'm at ARGC - their success rates are up to 80% (although not for my FET hmmmm)

Congrats on all the BFP's - youve given me confidence it does work. So happy for all you guys xxxxxxxxx


----------



## helencc

Hi, 

I am new to forums and new to FET - hope I could join all of you going through the same thing. So wonderful to read about all the BFP's and I pray for strength and hope for you dealing with another BFN.  

TTC for 7 years then got pregnant naturally only to MC at 6 weeks.  That broke our hearts
Went to Reprofit in Brno Czech Republik for IVF - had 18 eggs, 14 Fertilised -  1 fresh cycle (failed) and 7 frozen.
It was tough to get back to cycle but here we are - strangely exciting and terrifying all in one!

We are doing a natural FET cycle - had my Pregnyl shot last night and transfer will be next Wednesdays.  

Anyone else having their transfer next week?


----------



## teammonkey

Gerbera glad it's not just me! Assumed everyone did it 

Nancy thank you! I believe your time will come, hopefully next time xx

Hi Helen, welcome! So sorry to hear of your loss, fx this is your time! X

Feeling sick tonight, it's reassuring but a pain in the ass at the same time. I love food, feel I'm missing out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerbera77

Teammonkey-are you testing again tomorrow? I want to but too scared! X

Welcome Helen and good luck!


----------



## aissha

Welcome Helen, I am transferring on Tuesday hopefully. Yay we can try to keep each other sane   

Gerbera, teammonkey... me too  And I have moved house with them. What is even dafter, they're digital ones so are just blank now


----------



## gerbera77

Aissha-guilty as charged on the digital ones too! That's so funny! I thought I was the only one doing that....x


----------



## teammonkey

Gerbera no I'm not! Tried to set myself some rules, I'm a nutter when it comes to testing, only every 2/3 days as hcg only doubles that often. Today's was as dark as control line, so I'm feeling more assured! Will knowing me test over the weekend, then on Monday with cares test as that is my otd!! Just remember your odds are no greater because of what happened, have faith this little bean is here to stay! Xx

Aissha & gerbera I'm  at you keeping them when blank! Love it! X

Seem to be feeling a lot worse late afternoon/evening with the nausea. Weird. But I feel upset I'm missing out on food, getting jealous of DH eating my chocolate  decided we're having a date night this weekend, it's been months since we went out. So babysitter booked, & were off to dinner & cinema, can't wait, to top it off my lo is staying at nannys so I get a lay in! Been so long, & my body needs it! Hope everyone else has had a good day? X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helencc

Thanks ladies x

Aissha fingers crossed that this will be our cycle! 

I know all about trying to stay sane lol - the dreaded 2ww and especially keeping myself from testing.  Happy that we have a platform to share what we are going through.


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning  

Speaking of testing (again), I did too this morning but I have a fairly reasonable excuse on this occasion - it was my OTD. I was a bit nervous but pleased that I still got the same result, and this time I took the clinic's test which tells you how many weeks along you are, and it said 2-3 weeks. The test calculates this from conception rather than from your last period, so a doctor would say I'm at about 4 weeks. Exciting! 

I am still struggling with a massive tummy! Does anyone else have this problem? I looked it up and the embryo is only about the size of a poppy seed at the moment, so clearly this is not the baby but I read that hormones are running all over the place and it's bloating. True, my stomach is a lot smaller when I wake up in the morning but, by nighttime, I look about 4 months pregnant (and quite uncomfortable). Any tips on things to eat to reduce this? I was thinking about reducing carbs for a while. 

How is everyone else doing- Teammonkey, Gerbera, Aissha?

Helencc, welcome to the forum. I too did a natural FET, good luck with your transfer next week! 

Big hugs to everyone else, hope you are well! xxx


----------



## gerbera77

Joanna-fantastic news! So pleased.....
I am with you on feeling bloated. I cut out bread and pasta in January and that has really really helped with the bloating prior to this cycle.  X


----------



## teammonkey

Joanna that's weird, maybe your body is releasing a lot of progesterone? That made me bloated on a fresh but not FET. Maybe if it's twins!! Peppermint tea is good for bloating. Are you constipated? I get a bigger tummy when constipated from the progesterone and def bigger at night! X
Gerbera how are you? Did you test or hold off? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joanna555

Gerbera, not that I wish this upon anyone else, but I'm sort of glad that I'm not alone in feeling bloated! I remember this magazine photo of some model (I forget who) who was something like 4 months pregnant and posted a photo of her 'belly' - I wasn't pregnant at the time but it made me think, 'you call that a belly?' (there was practically nothing there!). Me on the other hand, I could show her a thing or two about a (bloated) belly  

Teammonkey, I drink lots of peppermint tea (honestly, I've gone through several boxes this cycle alone!) and my 'movements' are good, so I don't quite know what it is. I called the nurse at the clinic today and she said that as long as I'm passing liquids/ solids ok, then it's fine, some ladies just get very bloated. I've even ordered some new work trousers as the current ones are a bit too tight on my belly! I went on a walk today as that's supposed to help, we'll see. 

Big hugs. xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Joanna very strange, I'm sticking with my twins theory 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies 

It's a biochemical for me. HCG a measly 8  

They actually wanted me to stay another week on medication and then go back in a week for a blood test but the nurse on the phone said there was no way it would progress.  From experience I know she's probably right. 

After a lengthy chat with the doctor I've been told I can come off medication. Couldn't think of anything worse than having to stay on medication for a week when there was no hope of it progressing. 

Gutted is an understatement but not giving up. We still have two in the freezer and 1 fresh NHS funded cycle.  We are seriously considering a clinic change though. We moved recently and there is a clinic ten mins from us with better success rates and a good reputation. If anything think it would do us good to make the switch. Just need to find out if we can move our frozen embryos across aswell as DPs frozen swimmers. 

so much to think about


----------



## gerbera77

Hi Katy-so very sorry.  Xx


----------



## Joanna555

Oh, Katy, I am so sorry to hear your news! Big hugs from me! Know that you should be absolutely fine moving your embies/ vials to the new hospital, we did this with our vials without a problem, just lots of paperwork but the clinics arranged it all. It's good that you're looking to the future and so wonderful you still have an Nhs cycle! xxx


----------



## The_Lau76

Katy I am so sorry... be kind to yourself x

Joanna.. I have had to wear my jeans with an elastic band across the button as I am so bloated. Worse in the evenings too. You are not alone on this

Afm .. I called the clinic today, had my beta hcg which was a lovely 589 and have my scan booked for 24th March... whoop


----------



## teammonkey

Katy gutted for you, so sorry to hear this. But I'm so glad you are going to try again! Good luck xx

Lau amazing news! Wish my clinic did betas! X




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pheeny

So sorry Katy x


----------



## The_Lau76

Teammonkey.. I think they will do anything at mine ha ha if you pay for it!!!!


----------



## elzunia11

Oh Katy I am so sorry, be strong and dont give up.
Ladies I am 2dp5dt and today I notice some slight pain while urinating plus more frequent than ussual (I do frinkna lot during the day). My urethral lookes irritaded , swolen  I think I must have got infection  should I e mail clinic? I am scared it will affect implantation   Anyone had symilar experience?


----------



## The_Lau76

Elzunia... do contact the clinic.  It may well be something as simple as a urine infection. I am sure they will be able to reassure you x


----------



## helencc

So sorry Katy x


----------



## teammonkey

Elzunia had thrush just before implantation and all is fine now. I did read up lots of pregnant women get them so nothing to worry about, what I read said doesn't affect implantation. I would maybe call them get some advise? Mine advised to see a gp for an examination x




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smurf77

So sorry to hear that Katy, good luck with your next fresh round. X


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks ladies. Feel ok about it. There's obviously something not right. DP and I had a lengthy discussion about it last night and we are going to seek some further testing. We are quite keen on Prof Quenby as for £540 she will test for nk cells by performing a biopsy which also doubles as an endometrial scratch.  If high nk cells found she will prescribe prednisolone. 

Think it's worth a shot and I'm ecstatic that DP is on board as he usually really skeptical with IVF add ons.  The money goes towards Prof Quenby's research into multiple implantation failure and recurrent miscarriages which we like the sound of too. 

We're also going to move clinics so feeling a lot more positive now we have a plan.


----------



## teammonkey

Katy so pleased DP is on board. I was going to ask about the NK cells testing after what you said about your history. I really hope in a way that is your problem so you know & get the prescription to help on your next cycle. I had a friend who had that, after tests & got pregnant next go x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elzunia11

Katy I am glad you and your DP are keeping positive! I hope next cycle will the ONE! 
I called GP in regards my urinary infection and they advised me to to se GP abd take antibiotics. I called my GP but even I explaind all sytuation on the phone they said they can see me next friday soonest  so I went private and got prescription on Amoxicilin. They told me that this antibiotic is perfectly fine while pregnant but I am still panicking, I am worried that infection will blow my chances  
I hope all of you ladies are having great weekend.


----------



## teammonkey

Elzunia I completely understand your panic & worry, but there is no medical reason it will have an impact. So try stay positive xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Lau76

Amoxicillin is perfectly fine. We give this in pregnancy and postnatally when breastfeeding xx


----------



## gerbera77

Morning all


Elzunia-hope you are feeling reassured x


Lau-great news on your scan date x


Katy-so pleased you have a plan in place. Will keep everything crossed for you. X


Aissha-lots and lots of luck for transfer tomorrow xx


Hi to everyone else x


----------



## gerbera77

I finally got some courage to retest. The FRER line was much stronger and the CB digital said pregnant 2-3 weeks so feeling relieved...xx


----------



## The_Lau76

Yes Gerbera... so exciting xxx


----------



## The_Lau76

That was aimed at you btwand not about my scan...
Yay for another line xx


----------



## teammonkey

Gerbera yay! So so pleased for you! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joanna555

Gerbera, I am so pleased for you!   Congrats! 

How is everyone doing? Hopefully enjoying a nice and relaxed weekend and taking it a bit easier? 

I am feeling properly tired now, slept 11 hours last night and the previous night and dreading 'real life' tomorrow when I won't get nearly as much sleep. I'm also a tiny bit nauseous at times but thankfully nothing so bad that I've felt in danger of throwing up. I have some meetings next week and I certainly hope I can keep it together. Speaking of which, I am a bit concerned about all the colds and flues going around this time of the year and coming into contact with people who might pass something on. I am using a lot more hand gel and try to keep my distance but is anyone else worried about this? What strategies do you use? It doesn't help that I read the other week an article about how if a pregnant mother catches the flu, the child is twice as likely to have autism, so now there's another thing to add to the pile of worries. 

Hope everyone is well. xxx


----------



## Delaroche

Congrats Gerbera...! and so sorry to hear Katie it turned out to be a chemical. I read you are considering changing clinics and maybe it will do the trick. Let's fx your next cycle will bring you a BFP that lasts.
Also congrats to The Lau!

AFM, I was in the hospital last week with my kids to say goodbye to their grandmom, who was very ill and the doctors said she was not going to make it. Turns out she's still here. But Friday I got a phone call they had found a contagious desease and advised us to take antibiotics as a precaution!
I did give it to my kids but did not take it myself... don't want to reduce my chances for this FET and the chance of being infected with the desease is not very likely as I didn't come close to her. 
Got my scan booked for next wednesday!
xx Dela


----------



## elzunia11

Gerbera great news, it's lovely when ladies have nice new to share. It gives rest of us hope  Delaroche,sorry to hear your family is going through tough time.  I am on antibiotics now and IVF nurses, doctor plus lots of ladies here re assured me that it's fine and won't affect possible pregnancy. You just have to ask them for pregnancy friendly antibiotics. As nurse told me if embryo is strong it will stick. In USA in some clinic they put ladies on 7 day antibiotics after embryo transfer just to make sure there are no infections, so there is nothing to worry about. But I do understand you as I was panicking myself and needed a lot of reassurance and research before I had my peace of mind. 
I am now 4dp5dt and I don't have any symptoms which would indicate pregnancy, might be too early to feel anything at least I hope so.  Have a lovely Sunday.


----------



## teammonkey

Joanna, I'm ok thanks. I'm one of those weird people that doesn't get tired in pregnancy  but get the feeling sick still. Never was sick last pregnancy fx for us both! you can get the flu jab, I did in my last pregnancy but waited until I was about 10 weeks I think! I haven't been worried, but I think that's because I didn't get a single cold etc last time. Try and eat a good nutritious diet, & hand gels etc. Apart from flu jab there's not much more we can do? X

Delaroche, sounds a funny old week for you! Sorry to hear your news, Fx you are ok! X

Elzunia fx your embie is getting nice & snug! The wait is so hard, I'm praying tomorrow I still get a bfp on my otd xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerbera77

Hi all


Delaroche-sorry to hear your news.  Hope all ok. Good luck for your scan!


Aissha- will be thinking of you with you transfer tomorrow x


Teammonkey-lots of luck for retesting! Will you get your scan date tomorrow? X


Joanna-glad to hear you are feeling ok so far...I wish I could sleep, keep waking up at 3.30 and can't get back to sleep until about 5.30 for an hour... so annoying!  X


Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## teammonkey

Evening ladies!
Gerbera yes tomorrow if all is well I should get my scan date! I woke a lot in early pregnancy first time but not this time. But it's very common I think? Hope tonight's a better night for you!

Aissha good luck for tomorrow! X

Anxious night ahead, the day this has all been building upto. To top it off I've got a manic day at work tomorrow, I work in HR I've got to conduct 2 disciplinaries with managers, then drive an hour to our other office to do dismissal & re-engagement meetings. All whilst hopefully feeling a happy lady! Sickness isn't as bad tonight, always something to make me worry 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smurf77

Gerbera brilliant news!! So pleased to hear that. 
Aissha good luck tomorrow. X
Team monkey sounds like a hectic day. 
Hi everyone else. 

I've had a manic few days with DS1 birthday, cooking 4 cakes and his tobogganing party on Saturday (which I did join in with after watching everyone) great fun.  Then went out to a big gig/concert last night and then helped my mum cook Sunday roast for two of my sisters birthdays, a mere 28 of us!!!  I've only told two of my sisters the rest of my family doesn't know this time. To top it off I've got 25 patient to treat tomorrow so I'm going to be on my knees again....but I guess it'll give me less time to dwell on possible symptoms and when is it too early to test?!?!? 

How early did you all test or not?? My clinic says 11dp5dt...... can't remember how early I did last time. 

Also what's better digital or simple pee stick?? I usually do digital. 

Hope everyone has a good week xxx


----------



## smurf77

Sorry I'm so rubbish remembering who else I mean to say hi to! 
Dela sorry you're having stressful time on top of treatment. 
Elunzia glad you are feeling reassured on antibiotics, hope you're feeling better? 
Joanna how lovely sleeping for 11 hours, tad jealous. Don't worry too much about flu, bar wearing a mask 😷 the main thing you can do like team monkey said is eat healthily and drink lots of water. Xx


----------



## helencc

Hi all,

Gerbera congratulations - such great news.

Aissha good luck for tomorrow - will have everything crossed for you.  What time is your transfer - then we can send some love your way at the exact time.

Hope this will be a great week for all of us.


----------



## aissha

katy   so sorry to hear about the chemical, that is just the cruelest thing.. Really delighted for you that you have a plan and your dp is on board, it makes such a difference to know someone fighting alongside you. I hope all of the tests and changes are the catalyst to getting your bfp     

helen, I will only get a call this afternoon to let me know (assuming that the thaw has worked   ) what the plan is. Typically of course, tomorrow, I have 2 big meetings scheduled all day long and of course they are ones that I have been pushing for for literally months, and finally we get dates confirmed and I am going to have to come up with some excuse and I can't even plan for it, because I don't know what time... aagh  

delaroche, I am so sorry to hear that things are rough for you and your family, hopefully it will not affect your cycle   

smurf, sounds like you had as manic a weekend as I, joint birthday party for my 2 DS and one is just getting over chicken pox, so it was all a bit crazy, but in a good way... I have always used digital (the others just confuse me  ), I need it written in plain english  have you tested yet?

good luck teammonkey   

Hope everyone else is doing well  

afm, I am quietly going insane and getting myself depressed that nothing will work, or the thaw will fail for all 5 frosties, or lots of other defeatist ideas... I am hoping that the call this afternoon will pick me up and put me on a positive path. 

big hugs ladies


----------



## teammonkey

Morning everyone,

Smurf sounds like a crazy weekend! glad your sons party went well! 2 sisters, how many sisters do you have? Sounds like a big family! Re testing, first cycle i tested 8dp5dt, and this time 6dp5dt, which was very early, but the sickness was why i caved, plus my lack of any will power! I personally prefer first response, over digital, as like to see the colour darken. But I did do a digital this weekend, so I could be confident my numbers were going up. Personal preference I think. How many days pt are you now? Hope works not too tiring!

Aissha try stay positive, as my acupuncturist says positive mind, this will work, you have good embryos, only top grades can be froze, so have faith! I only had 1 frostie and had all those thoughts, and it worked out for me, so this can and will work for you xxx

AFM OTD and tested at 4am, purely because I woke at 4a, desperate for a wee, and knew I had to be up at 6, so was best to do it then, strong positive on my clinic test, which is renown for being crap, and only showing faint lines on otd, I am feeling much better, like this could all work out for us. FX xx


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning ladies, 

Delaroche, so sorry to hear huni that you've been going through so much! Hope you had a chance to take it easy, even if just for a short while. I have my fingers crossed for your scan on Wednesday.  

Elzunia, try not to worry, not everyone feels symptoms and not everyone has an implantation bleed (I didn't for instance) so safe to say that we are all different. Just think about that little embie burrowing down in the lining and gripping on! The Zita West visualisations are good and just trying to take your mind off of everything (easier said than done, I know too well!). xxx

Teammonkey, did you call your clinic today to get a scan booked? If I remember correctly, your OTD is today, right? Hope all went well and that you survived what sounds like a very busy day today. Yes, I did get the flu jab (back in October), I get it every year because otherwise I catch literally every single cold and flu that comes round! Not much I can do beyond this as you say (other than stocking up on hand gel, lol). 

Gerbera, I too have those pesky nighttime wake up sessions, it seems that I'm up for an hour or two and then fall back asleep about 4 am. Annoying when I have to get up at 6:30! I wonder how long they will last- hoping not too long! 

Smurf, wow, that sounds like a very busy weekend! For testing, I think that 9dp5dt is the earliest they recommend you test. My clinic wanted me to test at 11 days after but I read online about how you can test at 9 so I did test then, and got a BFP right away. It depends on how comfortable you are with the risk that the test may not be as accurate at 9 days but if you're itching to test, then you can go ahead. I used First Response on day 9 as it's the most sensitive, and then a digital test on my OTD. 

Aissha, try not to worry lovely, and I have everything crossed for your call later this afternoon! It's normal to feel down at various points in this process and it's fine to have a good cry about it (helps release!) but try to shake it off as much as you can, maybe go for a walk, meet up with a friend, or do whatever makes you happy and will put a smile on your face. It's such a long and difficult process that I know it's tough to stay positive but it can make such a difference. xxx

AFM, I am trying to settle in to my new 'status' as an expectant lady  . I have told a few close friends and went through all the emotions from sheer excitement to worry about how we will actually manage, especially if it's twins, and then back to joy and excitement, and then again to planning things though I know it's way too early to plan anything! I am also being a bit less cautious; at first, I was treating my abdomen like it was made out of glass and could shatter at any time, now I have gotten with the programme a bit more and am trying to go for walks every day if I can. The clinic told me I can continue with yoga but I'm just not comfortable with that idea since the classes I did were quite intense and really yoga is about lots of abdominal exercises and twists (neither recommended for the first trimester). I'm trying to take each day as a new day when I can do things a little bit better than I did the previous day  

Big hugs to everyone else. xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi Joanna, yes today, and good news! Scan booked for 30th March! Very excited, another long wait now, but I know by then there will be more to see! It is hard not to think ahead, panic, plan etc. Someone once said to me, those with twins do not know any different, so just look at it from that view. I remember last time I didn't even buy a baby grow until I was 20+ weeks, nursery was left until a month before, its hard after infertility, to be hopeful. I am sure everything will run smoothly, and I am so excited to hear whether you are having twins or not! Will you do any exercise? I am wondering about that, as want to go back to the gym, before I did the most intense weight training, and body attack classes, kettle bells, boxing, bootcamp. Clearly need to do less intense but want to do something...


----------



## aissha

yay teammonkey, now you have a 3ww to get to your scan!! 

Thanks ladies for the positivity, I got "the call" and although they had to thaw 2 (assuming the first one didn't survive the thaw), it is looking good now and I have a transfer at 920am tomorrow! So I am going to put my negative thoughts to one side and focus on my little super frostie and look forward to being pupo for as long as possible


----------



## Joanna555

Yay, Aissha, I am so pleased for you!!!   Glad to hear you have a lovely little embie waiting for you tomorrow and also that you are feeling more positive, we will all have our fingers crossed for you! xxx

Teammonkey, that's great that you have a scan booked, it does make it more real! Now you can join those of us already waiting for the scan and trying not to chew our fingernails in anticipation, lol! Waiting is so hard, for me at least. I remember that you exercised before transfer so I am sure you empathise with me in itching to do something. I've decided to take the conservative approach and just go for walks, although the clinic told me I was ok to go swimming or back to yoga so long as I told the instructor and took it easy. I guess after going through what many of us have gone through, it's hard to throw caution to the wind so it's only walks for me till the second trimester I think. At that point, I was reading that it's actually very good to start doing ab work as you need those muscles for delivery and post-partum. I am just hoping my muscles don't wilt completely by the time I reach the second trimester!   

Is anyone else confused about how they date your pregnancy? When I called the clinic with the results last week, the nurse told me that I was about 4 weeks so they are scheduling me for a scan about week 7 in 3 weeks' time. But if you look at my last period (which is how I believe doctors calculate how far along you are), then I would have been 5 weeks last week. I don't know if I'm confused   or if this doesn't always make sense.


----------



## elzunia11

Teammonkey great news good luck! 
Aissha good luck tomorrow! I hope all will go nice  and smooth for you.
I am feeling not so positive today, its all due to thise abdominal a d ovaries period like pains. Every month I get them few days before my AF and I started yesterday and still have them today. I dont have any other syptoms I could associate with pregnency just very fimiliar AF pain. I still hope all will be OK but its harder now to be positive


----------



## smurf77

Kicking myself. I think I forgot my cyclogest this morning!!! Idiot. I'm supposed to take morning and evening, so I took it as soon as I got home (about  not sure what to do now.... do I still take it when I go to bed? But concerned with my miscarriage history xx


----------



## smurf77

That cool 😎 face was supposed to be (8pm)!


----------



## Joanna555

Smurf, this is totally unscientific but, if I was you, I would set an alarm during the night so you can take another cyclogest at the half way point between when you took the dose at 8 pm and whenever you're supposed to take it tomorrow again. I must stress that I am by no means a medical professional, so this is just what would seem right to me. Maybe googling it will give you some answers? Xxx


----------



## smurf77

Thanks Joanna! Can't believe I didn't do it! Dr Google says lots of contradicting things as ever, but most say don't worry.... but with what we all go through it's a tad hard not too especially when I've given myself something to worry about! Think I'll do half in a minute and then continue as usual in the morning. 

Elunzia don't fret over no symptoms or AF symptoms our bodies are being manipulated to hold onto our beautiful embryos and everyone is different, so will experience it differently! Hope you're not too worried my transfer buddy. When we're you told your OTD is?? Xxx

Aissha sounds like your weekend was as manic as mine 😂 With birthdays! Such good luck at 9.20 tomorrow. Bloody typical about having to rearrange your meetings you have pushed for. But couldn't be for a better reason. X

Team monkey I have 5 sisters and 1 brother! So yes big family, hence the 28 for Sunday lunch. So glad you have your scan date booked now. I'm 5dp5dt so could be cheeky tomorrow but will try and wait til Friday although OTD is Sunday.  

Hi Helen, Gerbera Dela hope you're all good xx


----------



## Rachel1984

Elzunia try not to worry! When I had a BFP I had AF pains, when it was BFN I felt nothing   xxxxx


----------



## gerbera77

Morning just a quick one to wish aissha the best of luck this morning! Xx
Will catch up later with personals x


----------



## Katy_81

Good luck Aiisha xxx


----------



## helencc

Good morning Ladies,

Aissha  1hr to go hun - my thoughts and prayers are with you xx  

Elzunia good luck with the wait - we are so aware of everything our bodies are doing / not doing during this time - the not knowing is what drives us nuts - know it is easier said than done but I hope that you will find some peace - a moment of calm.  As woman we sometimes feel like we need to be strong all the time - it is ok not to be ok all the time.


----------



## aissha

thank you ladies, it is so lovely to come on to find all the positivity and well wishes   

So the transfer itself went well, had my favourite doc, who has been there both successful times, and another doc on the scan guiding him in (have 2 c-section scars to find their way around), and saw that beautiful pop of air going right into the middle of my big fat lining.... so all that was brilliant....

poor little embie is going to have to be miracle superfighter/lazy slow starter, who is just getting warmed up, as they thawed yesterday from an 8 cell and it went to  a 5 cell.... and has stayed at 5 cell since. Doc was not optimistic, but because it was more than half of the original, it didn't fit their criteria to thaw another. 

So I am quite gloomy, but quietly urging on my little embie to fight long and hard and snuggle in tight


----------



## gerbera77

Aissha-congrats on being PUPO! Time to turn on your positivity! We will all be supporting you through your 2ww...come on little embie! Xx


----------



## Joanna555

Aissha, your embie cheerleading squad is here! Go embie, embed, go embie!  In all seriousness, congrats on being PUPO, sending you all the very best wishes! xxx


----------



## elzunia11

Aissha congrats! Welcome in PUPO club!


----------



## aissha

Aw ladies, you are most excellent.   
I'm going to channel all your positivity  and enjoy the pupo journey and just live in hope    

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Elzunia when is your otd?


----------



## MoM11

Congrats in being PUPO Aissha!


----------



## smurf77

Wey hey Aissha welcome to the PUPO club, fingers crossed and lots of sticky vibes. Grow embie, grow. X


----------



## elzunia11

Aissha my otd is on Friday but I jusc couldnt wait and did first test today, Inwoke up at 6 am with full blader and decided thatbI will give a try on clear blue test (not the difital one) and I saw BGP just after 5 ssc. So it looks like I am pregnant! 
I was happy but I know that lots of things still can happen (I had natural chemical pregnency) and I wont probably relax totaly for a while. I will make another test on Friday and then call my clininc (lister) to book some beta blood test.
For now I will take everything day bay day. 
Sending positive vibes to all of you pupo ladies.


----------



## gerbera77

Congratulations Elzunia!


----------



## The_Lau76

Aissha...congrats on being PUPO.  Lots of positive thoughts and luck your way

Elzunia.. yay and congratulations


----------



## Joanna555

Elzunia, congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## aissha

Brilliant news Elzunia, really delighted for you. Totally understand that it is a lot easier for us to be excited for you, than for you, I was the same when I had my bfp, I thought I would be over the moon, but then you just have the next wait and the next wait... fingers crossed that everything stays positive for you  

smurf are you testing soon?


----------



## Katy_81

Congratulations Elzunia!!      Xxx

afm I'm currently taking some time off work to come to terms with the chemical. I went to the doctors on Monday and asked her if she could do any additional testing. She was very nice about it but said she felt our clinic should be covering everything. Hmmm. Anyway she did succeed in making me ball my eyes out in front of her as I explained our IVF journey so far.  I'm back at the clinic this Friday for another blood test to confirm my levels are back to 0.  AF arrived yesterday so I'm confident this should be the case. 

On a more positive note our referral to Professor Quenby's implantation clinic has been accepted. I have to ring the clinic on ovulation day of my next period and they will book me in for a biopsy.  They test for nk cells and I should get the results back 4-6 weeks later.  If they are elevated I'll be prescribed prednisolone for my next cycle.  Just hoping this is what makes the difference. Xx

Hope everyone else is ok. Xx


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Morning Ladies 

congrats Elzunia brilliant news xx 

Aissha glad the transfer went well and fingers crossed the little embie sticks well sending positive vibes 

Katy I'm glad you are taking some time off it's needed I hope you can enjoy the time please don't be hard on yourself.

Hope everyone else is ok? 

AFM had my first lining scan today and it's 7.8!! Whoop whoop need to have another scan on Monday but they said it's likely the transfer will be Tuesday or Wednesday next week fingers crossed 🤞🏻

Happy International women's Day ladies 👊🏻👊🏻

Hope you all have wonderful days 😘😘


----------



## MoM11

Brilliant news Elzunia!

AFM, FET on Saturday... getting nervous.


----------



## helencc

Hatching Blast on board - so thankful and feeling great!  Now for the 2ww - OTD 22 March!


----------



## aissha

wow, brilliant news helen,        but thats a long 2ww! have you a 3d or 5d embie? I guess 5d if it is hatching blast (had written blasting hatch initially   )... my otd is 17th for a 3dt (although it kind of is 4dt and I only think they said 17th as its the friday....)


----------



## gerbera77

Helen congrats on being PUPO! X


----------



## Katy_81

Congratulations on being PUPO Aissha and Helen    Xxx

Good luck for Saturday MoM11 xxx


----------



## smurf77

Elunzia great news! Xxx

Desperately trying to resist but just couldn't stop thinking about it all day! Had decided to do a quick cheeky one this evening as my DH is out!!! He's insisting I wait. Just very nervous as no symptoms at all!! Sure my boobs were really sore by this point last time so suspect it's a bfn.... maybe I'll try in a bit. 

Congrats on being PUPO Helen.  Good luck mom on Saturday xx


----------



## smurf77

Welcome Liianne great lining scan, should be all set for next week. Good luck x


----------



## aissha

did you do it smurf

Katy, that is great news on your appointment with Prof Quenby, hopefully it will be the key to getting your bfp  

Liianne, brilliant first lining scan    I took teammonkeys advice and had a warm hot water bottle on my tum in the evenings before my scan and (that was the only different thing compared to last cycle) my lining was a couple of mm thicker than ever before.... the doctor even said at the transfer, wow that is a beautiful lining!! 

mom, just a couple of more days until you join the pupo club   are you having one or two put back in? 

afm I am really trying to be as positive as I can, and hoping that this little fighter can prove the doc wrong


----------



## smurf77

Hi all, 

Yes did a test last night and this morning and immediately thought bfn, but it did say wait three minutes and low and behold it's a BFP!!!! So excited but tentative with my history.... fingers crossed it's a stayer!! 

Tad stressed as two people at work have handed their notices in, so on top of my usual hectic life I've got to advertise and interview for these jobs!!! Can't wait for my holiday in 9 days time 😎😂

Hopefully Aissha that embie is getting well and truly settled in and can prove that doctor wrong xx


----------



## Wishing0naStar

congrats Smurf thats brilliant news xx


----------



## gerbera77

Congrats smurf! That is amazing news! Xx

Hang on in there Aissha xx


----------



## Delaroche

Elzunia and Smurf, congrats!!! So many BFPs on this thread, it's amazing!
Helen and Aiisha, here's to e relaxed 2WW  great to hear your lining is excellent!
Katy, hope dr Quenby can make the difference for your next cycle.
Anyone testing soon?
AFM, thank you for all the support for my childrens grandmom! She's recovering little by little.
My lining scan was yesterday and everything's in pole position. 8.2 mm trilaminar lining and the gyn said it was wonderful... had an extra check for hydrosalpinx but everything looks excellent for transfer... 
A week from now we'll be in the air and transfer is scheduled for next weekend. fx for all of us!  
X Dela


----------



## helencc

Thanks Ladies,

Aissha lol blasting hatch Boom! whahaaa!!  Yes clinic want to make sure that it is the real deal and rule out chemical pregnancies so that is why it is OTD is 14dp5dt - very long lol.    Hang in there hun hoping that we will have great news soon x big hug.

Congratulations Smurf fantastic news! 
Mom good luck with your transfer tomorrow hope all will go smoothly.


----------



## elzunia11

Hi ladies, smurf great news and good luck with pregnency! Good luck to all the ladies on 2ww and to those who wait for transfer. 
It was my OTD today so I made another test and is still bfp! I hope little embie will be strong and will last full term! I called Lister and left them message I hope someone will give me call soon and tell me next steps. I am very crampy not very strong cramps but I feel them all day. I red about it and it seems lots of ladies have them due to progeaterone so fingers crossed its normal. Otherwise my symptoms would be not sleeping well waiking up at 4am to use loo, bit dizzy sometines, thirsty I drank 4liters of water daily, normally never drink that much. And my breasts are a bit tender, but hard to know which one is pregnency symptom and which is just drugs side effect. 
I will ask Lister for beta and progesterone blood tests as I just want reassurance that my numbers are fine.
Sending you all lovely ladies positive thoughts!


----------



## djjim22

Sorry to read and run but do any of you guys have any experience of bleeding before transfer? I'm day 13 of cycle, due to transfer on thursday and have just been to the toilet and had some bright red blood. Not heavy but definitely more than I'd describe as spotting.xx


----------



## Katy_81

Smurf - that's fantastic news congratulations!!!


----------



## Katy_81

Djjim22 - I've never had this sorry. Might be worth ringing your clinic. It might be nothing to worry about but best to check with them. X


----------



## MoM11

Djjim, are you doing a natural or medicated FET? I sometimes spot/bleed around ovulation, which is supposed to be normal. Hope it doesn't affect the transfer for you!

AFM - just back from transfer of 2 "perfect" blastocyst (according to the embryologist), one was even hatching! So exited. Trying to stay calm, relaxed, happy, hopeful. It's challenging with so many transfers and BFNs behind me but I will try... have increased the immune meds this time, had a hysteroscopy and removed a poly, hopefully rid of my borrelia infection... hopefully this is when it finally happens after five years of struggle.

Good luck to all of you lovely ladies - such a positive atmosphere in this thread!


----------



## djjim22

Katy - thankyou, clinic rang back and dr thinks it is just irritation of the cervix from the scan but they are going to scan me before transfer to double check lining is still ok.

MoM11 - Congratulations on your two blasts, fingers crossed this is a positive cycle for you. I'm doing a partially medicated cycle so no down regging but progynova and cyclogest. I normally bleed at ovulation but not sure whether I'm meant to ovulate on this type of cycle. Anyway clinic seems to think its just been some irritation of cervix from scan and no further bleeding so hopefully everything ok.


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies,
Didn't want to disappear without saying anything, so many of you supported me through this cycle. But I was reluctant too also, as want everyone to stay positive. But we all know this is a journey full of the highest highs & lowest lows so..

Sadly after getting my bfp, I have miscarried. Worst day of my life. But I'll dust myself down and try again in a few months. Really hope you are all successful in your cycles/pregnancies! Sending all my love & luck your way xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoM11

So sorry to hear your news teammonkey! Sending a big hug your way. Wishing you the best of luck for next time.


----------



## Rachel1984

So sorry team monkey, sending you lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## twinkleNJM

So sorry Teammonkey


----------



## smurf77

teammonkey so sorry again. Sending love and hugs and best wishes for next go. X

Katy thanks OTD tomorrow morning so fingers crossed we're still together!

Djjjim hope things settle down x

Mom great news two fantastic blasts, really hope this is your time!!! X

Hi everyone else. Hope you're all having a great weekend xx


----------



## Katy_81

Omg teammonkey I'm so so sorry. This process can be so cruel.    Sending big hugs and hope for your next cycle xxx


----------



## Wishing0naStar

So sorry to hear your news teammonkey I can't imagine what you are going through and wish you all the best for your next cycle 
Sending hugs xxx


----------



## djjim22

Sorry to hear this teammonkey. Life can be so cruel.xx


----------



## pheeny

Oh team monkey so sorry xxxx


----------



## aissha

Teammonkey   I am truly sorry for this cruel twist, it really is the worst, I am amazed at your strength. I hope when you are ready to go again, that it will be everything you hope for.   take care of yourself  

Mom, congratulations on those super blasts, hope they are snuggling in nicely  

djjim, hope everything has settled down and you have a great transfer. good luck for thursday   

fingers crossed smurf for your otd  

helen hope you are surviving the 2ww, I am already obsessing   

hi to everyone, hope you all had a lovely sunny weekend


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Morning all! 

Hope you all have had a lovely weekend 

Second lining scan this morning and it's now 8.3!! Transfer booked in for next Monday and cannot wait!!

Excited but also feeling so impatient! This cycles feels like it's taken forever to get to this stage 

Xx


----------



## Delaroche

So sorry Teammonkey! 😰
How cruel


----------



## smurf77

Liianne that's the main issue for me and IVF/FET it all takes sooooooooooooooo long. You get to one stage and then you have to wait for something and on it goes....it's just a series of waiting for the next thing  .  Great news on your scan and that you have a date, hope this week doesn't drag too much. Good luck x


----------



## MoM11

Great news on your scan Liianne!
Yes it's all wait wait wait...


----------



## aissha

great news liiane.

Hope everyone is doing ok, it seems to have gone very quiet in here...

AFM I am in the total obsession phase now  I really feel quite positive, but am also kicking myself for getting my hopes up... obsessing about possible symptoms, and knowing in the back of my mind it can all just be the drugs. I have had a few ovary area twinges most days, but then my ovaries should be fast asleep so that is confusing me  

otd is friday and I don't know what to do as hubby will be away and will have visitors, so can't really leave them with my DS and say oh I am just off to the hospital.... (we haven't told anyone we are trying again, not even family)


----------



## gerbera77

Hi all
Sorry been a bit quiet-feeling pretty unwell with ms.

Aissha-been thinking of you...will be keeping everything crossed for you for Friday. Xx

Will catch up with personals x


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Have every crossed for you Aisha hope this weeks goes quickly for you xx


----------



## twinkleNJM

Hi ladies 

I'm still here reading and promise I will properly catch up soon. Congrats to everyone who has had a BFP recently and thinking about you all in 2ww  

I have my follow up appt after my failed fet tomo and I just wonder has anyone done a short protocol medicated FET rather than what seems to be the standard long protocol (wait until day 21 then start downreg injections then baseline scan then oestrogen and progesterone). I've read that a few clinics offer  'short protocol' medicated fet cycle when you do not down-reg and just start on day 2 of your period (oestrogen tablets and then Cetrotide for 7 days, then ET). I would love that option if it's available with similar results! 

Also they don't use embryo glue anymore? We had this for our second successful fresh cycle so I wish we could have it again. I don't think it's proven to make a difference but I can't see the harm in using it if the patient requests it. 

If anyone has any other tips that we could consider would be much appreciated. I have acupuncture before and after transfer and will do this again xx 

Xxx


----------



## helencc

So sorry Teammonkey my heart goes out for you as it is the worst pain and the greatest loss that my husband and I had to go through.  Allow yourself to grieve.  Massive hug.    

Aissha, I have been really good to be quite honest - I think the fact that I do not want to see an early positive just to end up in a negative on the OTD keeps me from thinking about testing early (even though my OTD is 14dp5dt).  So excited for you and hope that Friday will be a fantastic day for you.

Hi all and good luck xx.


----------



## smurf77

Helen and Aissha you both have great self control! i tested 7dp5dt although OTD was 11dp5dt, just couldn't concentrate on anything else! Well done and good luck on OTD. Aissha why do you have to go to the hospital for test? ours just tell you to POAS and phone with result!

Twinkle this is my first FET and definitely long protocol, just takes forever! I'd have a go at short protocol if it were a choice. I think my clinic do it but they said it's much less flexible with timings.  I've never heard of embryo glue before....Good luck at your appointment tomorrow.

Gerbera sorry you're feeling rough, hope the MS calms down soon. x

AFM i posted on early pregnancy thread that we're flying to Norway on Saturday and my clinic were really adament you shouldn't fly in first three months, so i haven't told them i am! A friend suggsted i take a low dose baby aspirin, (i'm not on clexane) and i will wear compression socks. Any tips or advice? apart from to tell me not to go


----------



## aissha

Gerbera, sorry you have not been feeling well, (in a weird way, yay, it's a good sign)... hope it is manageable and eases off soon... not long until your first scan eh?

thanks Liianne and helen

twinkle, as I am in a permanently down-regged state, I am not sure about the criteria for long or short protocol, but I certainly know of people who have done both, so I don't think that just because you have done one, you can't change to the other, but I gues it is up to your clinic... I have not heard of the embryo glue since I was ttc for ds1 (~5years ago now!)

smurf, I have only 1 digital at home, so I don't want to waste it... hospital always want a blood test - I guess to base their decisions on (prescibe more drugs or tell me to stop) ... When I had my first bfp, I was actually abroad (in London to go for my first appointment at the Lister!), so I flew back to NL and had to travel for work several times throughout the pregnancy, I have never had a recommendation to limit flying (afterall many women would not know they are pregnant for some of that time)... I would just do the normal things, make sure you drink a lot of water, move around (probably to go to the loo several times!!) oh and enjoy the holiday, the rest and relaxation and hopefully with no ms! So many people have treatment abroad, it seems quite old fashioned to confine you just because you are preg....


----------



## djjim22

Twinkle - I did short protocol with my little girl (so obviously a successful cycle) and I'm doing short this time. I have a really low AMH so not sure whether this is why or whether it's because my periods are pretty regular. But it worked for me first time and hopefully this time!xx


----------



## elzunia11

Hello Ladies,
Gerbera sorry you are not feeling well but it means your baby is growing  
Smurf good luck on your journey and as ladies said it will be fine! Many of my friends flew abroad some very long flights and nothing happened. Iam sure you will be fine
So I made my blood tests for BetaHcg as juat really needed reassurance that all is OK. On Monday I had levels of 830 and today they risen to 2330 😀 nure said its a very good sign and I feel like I can relax more now till my scan. 
Food luck to ladies on 2ww sending lots of luck your way.


----------



## twinkleNJM

Hi Ladies 

Thanks for your replies. We had a really positive follow up appointment and even though my clinic don't currently do short protocol medicated fet the nurse said they have had discussions about it and one of the junior doctors has even written a protocol so she is going to discuss with the lead doctor to see if we can go for it. 

They said we can have a endometrium scratch this time but I think we will leave it and consider that if this next cycle isn't successful.

Apparently there is no evidence that embryo glue improves the chances for fet cycles so that's not offered either. I had it for my 2nd fresh successful cycle. It's something that they put the embryo in to encourage it to embed, a bit like glue 

Excited to get started again 👍🏻

Wow elzunia11 those levels look great, so exciting!!
How is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## twinkleNJM

Gerbera - sorry to read you are feeling poorly. Do you have a date for an early scan now? Xx


----------



## helencc

Good morning Ladies.

Elzunia Gerbera and Smurf whoop whoop! so excited for you gals.  Sorry you are not feeling to well Gerbera hope that will pass soon, but it is great knowing that baba is growing xx 

Aissha One more Sleep before your OTD.... or have your tested yet?  I have been having the strongest cramps and back ache for the past 2 days and just not feeling like myself... so yes dare I say it I now want to test Whahaha!  I have no home pregnancy test at home so as long as there is nothing in the house I will be fine. AAAHHH!!

Twinkle good luck with your journey may this be your time!


----------



## smurf77

Helen when's you OTD? Well done resisting so far! I was rubbish 😂  X


----------



## smurf77

Elunzia great news on your betas! Thinking of you transfer buddy! 😊

Twinkle so pleased your appointment went well. That would be amazing if they let you kick off their short protocol. So glad it was so positive and you're raring to go again!! Good luck xx


----------



## helencc

Hey Smurf my OTD is only the 22nd - that is 14dp5dt.  OTD given by Brno clinic for them to be 100% sure of result. it is a loooong wait.  I am telling you if I had a test I probably would have tested Saturday!


----------



## Rachel1984

Its great to see so many BFPs on this thread, I had my doubts on FET but lots of you have had a great result.
Wishing you lots of love and luck for test days!!! xxx


----------



## elzunia11

Helen, I had the same symptoms I had cramps and backache I even thought I will get my period but I got BFP. WoW 14 days it's a long time you are doing very well resisting it. I test it 2 days before my OTD.


----------



## helencc

Elzunia so reassuring when I read you had the same symptoms!  How long was your OTD after transfer - the normal 9days?


----------



## smurf77

All over for me I'm afraid!!  Very heavy bleeding and massive clots while I'm with a patient, phoned clinic who said stop pills and retest next week. Period type cramping too!! Really uncomfortable but having had 3 previous miscarriages it's definitely happening. 10 more patients to go and then I can go home, give my two boys a cuddle  and put my feet up! 

Best wishes all of you and thank you for your support to this point. Xx


----------



## gerbera77

Smurf-so so so sorry to read your post....give your boys an extra tight hug when you get home xx


----------



## helencc

so Sorry Smurf!!!! My prayers are with you


----------



## elzunia11

Smurf I am so sorry to hear that! Thats what I am scared of that it can happen any time  
Helen I had 9 day otd and I wasnt very patient and I tested on Wednesday. One doctor told me that they dont want you to tase early for fake negatives but as well too early positives to exclude chemical pregnancy, but I knew it might be the case even now I am really scared as its very early. But trying to stay positive.


----------



## twinkleNJM

Smurf - I'm so so sorry! I can't believe how all of your happiness has been snatched away from you today. I feel heartbroken for you xxx


----------



## aissha

Oh smurf    I can't even imagine how horrendous you must be feeling.  I wish there were some magic words that would somehow help,but really this is beyond cruel. I hope you are being hugged a lot and it is some comfort


----------



## MoM11

So sorry to read your news Smurf! That's so sad. Sendibg a big hug.

AFM I'm having a hard time enduring the waiting period... also I've had spottings every day since transfer (sometimes red sometimes brown, comes and goes - anyone else had that?) which worries me of course. Every time I go tor he loo I'm terrified. Have some mild stomach cramps and also my stomach has been really swollen. A bit less so today though. Otherwise no symptoms really... Maybe a bronset mouth. No swollen/sore breasts as I've experoences in previous waiting periods, worried I'm not getting enough progesterone.
I'm coming down with a bad cold/flu as well, even had a fever today.
OTD is Monday, I'll provably test during the weekend though.


----------



## aissha

I have been awake since 5 and have been so anxious. I just did the test and it's a bfn... I am so upset, last time I knew nothing was happening but this time I had lots of aches and dizziness that I really thought there was a chance. I am so gutted 😢


----------



## MoM11

Aissha I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn. Gutted for you. Sending a big hug your way!


----------



## Pods85

Hi Aissha I'm so sorry to hear your news. I too have just tested and got negative, so I know exactly how you are feeling. I have my final two embryos from the cycle put in and felt positive after having acupuncture and the scratch this time around. I have even been off work relaxing for two weeks so no stress, Its so unfair!! I hope you have all of the support you need x x


----------



## elzunia11

Aissha and pods so sorry to hear that. Sendimg you lots of hugs


----------



## The_Lau76

Smurf, Aissha and Pod.. sending you lots of love. I am so sorry.  This all sucks xx


----------



## gerbera77

Aissha-so so sorry to read this. Sending you big hugs xx

Pod-same to you-so very sorry xxxx


----------



## smurf77

Aissha and Pod so sorry girls, huge hugs your way!! Xxx

Thank you girls for your support your words really help. Absolutely gutted but will try again in the not too distant future. X

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## MoM11

So sorry to hear your news pods! Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## Delaroche

Aishha, pods and smurf.. so sorry to hear your news
Been there twice and I know how hard it is. Sending big hugs your way and fx for your next treatment...
AFM, we arrived yesterday in Cyprus and just got back from the clinic. Everything looks fine for transfer tomorrow. Please


----------



## Rachel1984

Smurf Aisha and Pod so sorry to hear of your news - I know the feeling too well of doing that early morning test and getting BFN, it's so gutting. There will be away, I promise xxxxxxx


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Aisha, Pod and Smurf I am so sorry to hear your news sending hugs and always here when you want to scream and rant. 
Xx


----------



## helencc

Aissha & Pod so sorry!! it is terrible news.


----------



## aissha

thanks for all the support ladies, looking forward to dh getting back from being away all week and a friends party tonight, I shall be making the most of my ability to have a glass or two  and think about all the rest after...

I thought St. Patricks Day would be a lucky day for me being Irish, but alas not so. 

pod,I would not wish this on anyone, I hope you are ok and like me, can have a drink and forget it until another day and make  a plan from there...


----------



## MoM11

Delaroche - FX for your transfer tomorrow! Ah you're in Cyprus? Is it your first cycle there? Happy with the clinic?
Hope you get the opportunity to catch some rays of sun while you're there.


----------



## Delaroche

Evening ladies, 
How's everyone doing...?
Aisha, good to hear you're not too hard on yourself and hope you enjoyed the party and that glass of 🍷 
MoM yes I am in Cyprus! The weather is just fine.
I cycled here in July and in November last year. In July, the quality of the embryos was low to average. In November they were much better but bfn. We had three frosties 5A, 5A and the third one was a little bit behind but they advised us to transfer them all three.
Transfer went smooth so I am in the dreading 2WW now. Very happy with the clinic NC IVF and I'd use them again but    We're third time lucky of course 🍀 
Hi to all other ladies


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Hello 

Hope you have all had nice weekends? 

Glad the transfer went well Delaroche, I will be joining you tomorrow! Slightly anxious about the transfer not sure why! Maybe because I know what to expect where as with my fresh cycle I had no idea and kind of went in blind. 

xx


----------



## Delaroche

Hello ladies!
Liianne good luck with your transfer! Fx  
MoM Yes we did catch some sun rays 😬 Both of is got our skins  sunburnt.
We are flying back tomorrow and OTD is March 30th. No symptoms...!
X


----------



## elzunia11

Hello Ladies,

Del and Liianne good luck hope your 2ww will pass quickly and you will get BFP. I hope everyone else feels well. I am now 5w and 3 days and feel OK tired and need to go to the toilet very often but otherwise all was fine till yesterday. I have some pain on my right side of the abdomen it's pulling like pain not huge but gets uncomfortable time to time, It started yesterday which made me worried. I called my clinic and nurse told me to monitor this pain and if won't stop they might do scan end of this week. I hope this is all normal and everything is OK. Its crazy like its constant worry. Normally with natural conception ladies wouldn't even think of ectopic pregnancy possibility and generally I think they are more relaxed but when you are through infertility and it such a long and stressful journey we tend to looking at all our symptoms through magnifying glass. If this pain won't stop till Wednesday I might ask them for scan on Thursday just to make sure all is good I will be 5 weeks and 6 days then so they should be able to see if yolk is on the right place.

have a lovely day ladies


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Hi Ladies 

Transfer all done two little embies now on board! OTD is 31st March seems ages away! Not sure how I am going to cope I am THE most impatient person!! 

I hope the discomfort eases off Elzunia good to ask for a scan anyway at least to put your mind at rest xx


----------



## Delaroche

Hi Elzunia, completely understand why you are asking a scan. I think the less stress you have the better it is so I would definately go for a scan if I were you... I have also read ectopic pregnancies are slightly more common in IVF.
Liianne congrats on being pupo! Hope at least one of your little embies will stick 
I had a safe trip home and apart of being two hours ahead I am fine 
Have a good night all!


----------



## Rachel1984

Hi everyone, hope you're ok. 
I'm just planning my next cycle - do you know if any of you down regulated from LH surge in your cycle. I'm wondering if that will be the case for me again.
Thank you


----------



## elzunia11

Liianne great news. Lots of vaby dust your way. 
Pain stopped today and today its the first day I felt sick in the morning as well I have huge headache. I have scan next Tuesday so will wait till then. I was only scared of an ectopic pregnency as it can be dangerous but as pain went away I think thats a good sign. I will see how things are in next few days. 
Wishing everyone lovely evening.


----------



## MoM11

Liianne - Congrats on being PUPO!
Elzunia - hope you feel better, did you get an appointment for a Scan?
Rachel - good luck with your cycle. I started down regging 1 week after LH surge but it seems to vary between protocols.

AFM - I've had spottings/small bleedings every day since transfer. I did a sneaky POAS on Sunday, 8dp5dt. BFP! Had my Beta the day after and had to wait 24h for the result - came back at 102! Of course Happy but can't shake off the worries about the bleedings. Run to the loo every 30 minutes to check status. Also have cramps that vary in intensity.
I will take another beta tomorrow so FX it has more than doubled! Maybe I'll be able to relax a bit more then. 
Also so far my immune system seems to rather balanced.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Rachel1984

Congrats Mom!!!!
Amazing news xxx


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Thanks ladies! Wow only 2dp and this waiting game is driving me insane! Literally since the transfer I have had slight pain only way I can describe it is like ovulation pain, I'm worried it's all over already and I'm super emotional which is what I'm like when I due on 😩

Congrats Mom! Brilliant news xxx


----------



## elzunia11

Rachel- good luck with your cycle I hope all will go well for you.
Mom - that's good news, as long your Beta is rising I wouldn't worry too much I heard that lots of ladies do have spotting on their 2ww and even afterwards. Fingers crossed your embie made itself at home. Those cramps on the right side are gone now, occasionally I will have similar thing on my left side or just some other random pains here and there, but nurse told me that that kind of pains are normal and as long as my pain is not persistent and is not increasing I shouldn't worry too much. I try to repeat to myself that now all is out of my hands and I just have to hope for the best. From yesterday I started feeling nauseous, randomly through the day with terrible migraine , I felt nauseous this morning too but now after mint tea I feel better. I have my scan next Tuesday so will be able to see if all is going OK and if it's on the right place. I am a bit scared of that scan as I really want to hear good news. Tomorrow with my DH we are going to Devon to stay with his parents for 4 days, he will be running for charity there. We didn't tell anyone about pregnancy yet as it's still too early I hope I will feel good there so no one will suspect anything. 
Have a lovely day ladies.


----------



## elzunia11

Rachel- good luck with your cycle I hope all will go well for you.
Mom - that's good news, as long your Beta is rising I wouldn't worry too much I heard that lots of ladies do have spotting on their 2ww and even afterwards. Fingers crossed your embie made itself at home. Those cramps on the right side are gone now, occasionally I will have similar thing on my left side or just some other random pains here and there, but nurse told me that that kind of pains are normal and as long as my pain is not persistent and is not increasing I shouldn't worry too much. I try to repeat to myself that now all is out of my hands and I just have to hope for the best. From yesterday I started feeling nauseous, randomly through the day with terrible migraine , I felt nauseous this morning too but now after mint tea I feel better. I have my scan next Tuesday so will be able to see if all is going OK and if it's on the right place. I am a bit scared of that scan as I really want to hear good news. Tomorrow with my DH we are going to Devon to stay with his parents for 4 days, he will be running for charity there. We didn't tell anyone about pregnancy yet as it's still too early I hope I will feel good there so no one will suspect anything. 
Have a lovely day ladies.


----------



## helencc

Congratulations MoM!!
Elzunia fingers crossed hun really hope all goes well.  One day at a time xx
Rachel hope all goes well with your cycle.
Liianne hang in there hun!

So today was my OTD yes 14dp5dt  (1x HB) and my beta was 1735!!!!  SAY WHAAATT!!!!
We are over the moon! Didn't think it would happen for us really! I know early days yet but so thankful for God's grace.


----------



## Rachel1984

Helen wowwwwww
Huge congrats
How many twinnies are in there Xxxxxxx


----------



## MoM11

Brilliant news Helen, Congratulations!


----------



## helencc

Thanks Ladies

Rachel..... you do not think there might be more than one, do you ?!! Whhahaaaaa!!


----------



## Rachel1984

Yes definitely !!!! Has one split maybe?


----------



## helencc

Whahaha oh my days Rachel that would be something!! Will have to wait and see will do Scan in two weeks and see what's for what!


----------



## Rachel1984

Well it could be as you had BETA 14 days post transfer, we have it at 10, anything higher than 200/300 can mean mulitple pregnancy 
By the way i'm no expert, keep me posted and good luck xxx


----------



## helencc

Rachel Will let you know - booking scan for 2/4/17 6w5d - exciting stuff!


----------



## elzunia11

Rachel how wonderful Brilliant news! I had my betas 2200 at 14dp5dt, and today i had my scan and they did detect heartbeat (one baby from one embryo) I was so happy to see that! I was 5w and 6 days today. I know its stil super early so I am still praying it will keep growing strong. I have a cyst on my right ovarie thats why I have pain on my right side sometimes. Nurse assured me cysts are normal and not dangerous and it will absorb by 12 weeks.


----------



## Delaroche

Evening ladies!
Just a short note from me but it's     for us!! 6dp5dt 🤞🤞🤞
Hope all of you are fine, there really are a lot of bfps on this thread!


----------



## The_Lau76

Amazing news delaroche  xx


----------



## MoM11

Elzunia - Brilliant news on your Scan!

Dela - Congratulations, great news!

AFM Beta yesterday around 560 so should be an on increase from 102 3 days earlier.


----------



## Delaroche

Thanks!
Freaked out yesterday as the line seemed to have fainted 😱
But today it looked stronger again 🤞🤞
How wonderful to see that little heart beating Elzunia!
Hope you all are doing fine. Great beta hcg MoM!!
Dela


----------



## aissha

wow ladies, it's all positive on here   
congratulation dela, helen and mom!!!

liianne, hope you are not going too crazy, when are you testing? should not be long I hope 

elzunia, it is the most precious thing to see that little flicker of heartbeat, delighted for you  

hi to all


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Hi Ladies 

So nice to hear some positive news congrats to you all! 

I am slowly going insane! My OTD is Friday I'm so tempted to test early but my Oh is dead against it so I'm trying to be fair to him! Plus if I did test and it was BfN i would be gutted. Since the twinges for 2 days after ET I haven't felt anything but I am super emotional today which is what I am like when I'm due on so I have a feeling I'm out but happy to live in the PUPO bubble for now! 

Hope you are all feeling ok xx


----------



## Delaroche

Thank you ladies  

@Liianne, no worries... I had no symptoms at all this time! Actually my first cycle I had a lot of symptoms and it turned out BFN. 
Helencc, how exciting to have your scan booked! Only two weeks from now. 

AFM, Bought a clear blue digital for tomorrow morning and I will be going for bloods on wednesday. Went to my GP this morning and she said: "Oh, I didn't see that one coming! Was it meant to be?" but apart from that her reaction was o.k. I guess...!
Hope I can stop testing soon. Nerve wrecking, even if it's already BFP  

Fx for all of us,
Dela


----------



## MoM11

Hi ladies
I'm freaking out here. Had spottings/small bleedings all through the waiting period, also some red blood, but mainly on toilet paper of you know what I mean. It slowed down slightly since my BFP a week ago. Mainly pink/brownish. On Sat I had a bit of red again, combined with slight cramps and hot flushes. Better again Sun. But just went to the loo and it's fresh blood again. I think more than before. Even put a pad just in case. So worried now. Don't know what to do actually. Changed my meds slightly the last couple of days. Had feedback mynE2 levels were low sonades extra progynon (some say bleedings can also be hormonal). Also started on Levaxin as my TSH had sky rocketed. Hoping I didn't cause any hormonal imbalance because of that...

Just wait and see, hope for the best...

Hope everyone else is doing much better!


----------



## aissha

Hi mom, try not to worry, but do call your clinic. I had some bleeding after my first bfp and it stopped quite soon after it started but I called the clinic and they did a scan... it could be any number of things, so best if they can reassure you, either with a scan or a blood test or something... some people just get bleeding during pregnancy and go on to be perfectly fine    take care


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Morning Ladies 

So my willpower didn't last long and convinced my partner it would be a good idea to test early this morning. How wrong was I- BFN and I am devestated . Not really sure why tbh I had a feeling I was out just from the lack of feeling anything pretty much the whole cycle. My OTD is Friday so I will wait until then and test again before letting the clinic know. 
When I had the transfer she gave me two tests one for a week later after the OTD - does anyone know why? I don't think I can hold out another week if I know its going to be negative. 
Im gutted, I just don't think this is going to happen for us and I'm not sure I can seep going through it all 

Hope you all have better wednesday's with lots of positive news xxx


----------



## aissha

Oh Liianne, I am sorry to read this     are you on a medicated or a natural FET? maybe if it is natural, then testing a week later if you still don't have AF? it is so horrible because no matter what you tell yourself before, it is always still a real kick in the stomach to see the bfn. 
It is still early, so there is still time, how many days past transfer are you now?
I was absolutely where you are, absolutely convinced that it would never ever happen for us, my last throw of the dice which I delayed and delayed because I really thought it was admitting defeat, was to make an appointment in the Lister, prepared to be told that nothing more could be done than what was being done. On the morning of that appointment I got my first ever bfp... I know it sounds cliche but you just never know why one cycle works and one doesn't. So try not to give up hope just yet. give yourself time to recover from this bfn (if it stays that way) and in a week or two think about what your options are.


----------



## MoM11

So sorry to read your news Liianne. 
FX it was just too early.

It seems to be over for me - beta was only almost 1000 yesterday and should have been at least 3-4000 had everything been normal... I guess it was the start of a miscarriage I had on Monday but as the bleeding wasn't as heavy as a period and only laster the one day I don't think it's all out yet. I've an appointment at the gyneocologist this afternoon to see if they can see anything. Of course I'm hoping that there's still one in there as we had two transferred but trying to be realistic.

Good luck to everyone else!
This thread has been a great support. Maybe see some of you again in a May or June thread.


----------



## Rachel1984

So sorry to hear that Lianne, please dont give up. There is so much they can do!!!... My work friend has twins and a todder through ivf and that's 4 cycles. Have you had immunes tested - which clinic are you in? Theres nothing more gutting.

Thinking of you MOM i hope the appointment goes well, they should be able to see something on a scan?


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Hope you are ok mom - thinking of you and hope the  scan brings you good news  xx 

I am on a medicated cycle and currently 9dp5dt, spoke to the clinic today and of course they told me I need to re-test friday which I will but after feeling so low, puffy eyes and a banging headache today I think I might work from home tomorrow I just cant face being around anyone atm. 

Ive never had immune testing my doctor thinks they are a waste of time, I am at Guys & St Thomas. I guess I just thought that if we transferred two we had more chance xx


----------



## Rachel1984

I feel it's worth doing if you can, my friend has had failed at the Lister then went to Argc and had the tests and now is having 3 months immunes treatment before she can even start. I think it's all a numbers game.... keep going don't give up.
I was the same with my BFN I had to take time off work, I was very sad 
Hope you're ok, you'll get there I really think you will  xxx


----------



## Delaroche

Liianne and Mom, so sorry to read your postings  
Hope you both hang in there and don't give up...!

AFM hcg was 528 11dp5dt so I guess numbers are looking good..!


----------



## elzunia11

Hello Everyone!
Mom I hope you got some good news after your scan. 
I hope all you ladies on 2ww are having lovely embies growing.
My update. I am feeling awful  I feel sick all the time even middle of rhe night and it seems to get worse but as long it means little one growing I dont mind. However what worries me from yesterday I start having sinusitis pain and it got worse through the night I feel awful today and I am sure its sinusitis infection as I have it few times per year. I hope its not bad for little bean. I red somewhere that infections at early stages can incrase miscarriage rates. 
So I am a bit worried.


----------



## helencc

Hi Ladies,

So sorry Liianne & Mom    

Aissha was so lovely to see you here again - hope you are doing well hun.

So happy for you Delaroch your numbers looks great!

Elzunia - oh my goodness morning sickness hit me straight between the eyes 2 days ago and oh my days it's not fun.  Have you tried hot ginger tea with some fresh lemon could help for both the ms and the sinuses. Hope you feel better soon hun.

I actually did another clear blue just to make sure that we are not going backwards and it was so reassuring to see that 3+ even if it was only for a day or two.  Only 2 sleeps till my scan and I must say I am exited but a little apprehensive.  Guess we will never relax and not worry - nature of the beast right.


----------



## elzunia11

Helen I didnt try ginger tea yet mihmght ask my DH to get it for me tomorrow. Good luck with your scan it will be lovely to see little bean on the screen. I am having my next scan on Wednesday and I am hoping for happy little bean too. 
Have a lovely weekend ladies.


----------



## Delaroche

Hi elzunia
🙄It always helped me to eat small bits at a time (but all day long-gained a lot of weight) to keep the nausea away. Hope theres no infection on it's way for you!
Helenc two more sleeps!! 🤞🤞here's hoping for a lovely little baby on the screen!
AFM beta hcg came back 1500 13dp5dt
11dp5dt it was 528
Guess it's all looking good. Almost tripled 🙌
Dela


----------



## MoM11

Nice BHCG increase Dela!
Good luck with your scans Helen and Elzunia!
I'm bleeding it out at the moment and trying to focus on te plan forward. Two more frosties. Will try to make up my mind if to go for those straight away or try to collect some backups first. Will have a follow up appointment next week.


----------



## helencc

Mom thinking of you hun - Big hug!

Had my scan yesterday and we were overwhelmed by God's Grace we saw baby measuring at 6w0d with a very strong heartbeat of 170bpm!  A first for hubby and me and we were speechless.  So thankful and humbled. Praying that babba will stay the 9 months.  

Rachel luckily it is only one strong singleton and not twins lol!  

Thank you for all your support ladies xx


----------



## MoM11

Congratulations Helen, wonderful news!


----------



## twinkleNJM

Helena - such fabulous news. Congrats xxx

I'm going over to the April fet thread because as soon as I come on I'm starting a short protocol fet cycle  . Will be looking out for all of you wonderful ladies, good luck with your journeys. The support has been amazing here xxx


----------



## Kyliegrantclarkegg

hi ladys wanted to say i am new to this and stared my treatment had my day 7 scan today so fingers crossed all still ok for er on saturday xx


----------

